# Boston Baked Beanz



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2014)

if your looking, you already know! stay tuned for the shit.....


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> if your looking, you already know! stay tuned for the shit.....


Hahahahahahahaha! You posted this so when the guy googles it he sees this . I love you!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

lol no clue what ur referring to. im talking bout my own brand ...what guy?


----------



## coppershot (Jul 12, 2014)

good job greenghost. can you provide some details on your breeding stock (crosses) and when and where to lookout for them beanz.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

I was so ripped last night I thought I read your title as a name of another seed company i've never heard of hahahaha!

Either way if anyone looks up dem baked beanz dey be lookin hurrrrr


----------



## kgp (Jul 12, 2014)

I like mine with brown sugar and bacon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

coppershot said:


> good job greenghost. can you provide some details on your breeding stock (crosses) and when and where to lookout for them beanz.


ill be posting pics of all my current mothers and fathers. i have abot 300 pics that i keep putting off of uploading . i have about 10 males to go thru and prob double females. ill be doing testing for at least 6 months to more likely a year to see how these males perform and whos gonna be stud or duds. so ill be growing shit out shortly and i have about 20 packages go to the po box for testers to grow. ill be directing them to this thread to post update, positive or negative. males include ace of spades, cherry mountain, flaming cookies, boss hog, mendodawg, power pie, sour deisel bagseed , rare darkness, 

moms include flaming cookies, banana puff , mendodawg, stardawg, tresdawg, ace of spades, thumps mix, 98 bubba, cherrymountain , power pie, rare darkness, forum cut , pineapple express, chem 4, alion isolation,

this list will be ever changing as testing goes on.

seeds im gonna look thru for more potential breeding stock- thumps mix, yeti f3s, sour grapes, ghost train haze, area 51 genetics few packs, bright moments and greatful grape, white biker and white snake from karma, some afghan haze f2s from mns, and a few of my already made f2s. i know im forgetting something. feel free to ask me anything at all anytime!

am i allowed to say where to find my testers at racerboy?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

ill be getting kgp some brown sugar n bacon asap! turkey bacon lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> ill be posting pics of all my current mothers and fathers. i have abot 300 pics that i keep putting off of uploading . i have about 10 males to go thru and prob double females. ill be doing testing for at least 6 months to more likely a year to see how these males perform and whos gonna be stud or duds. so ill be growing shit out shortly and i have about 20 packages go to the po box for testers to grow. ill be directing them to this thread to post update, positive or negative. males include ace of spades, cherry mountain, flaming cookies, boss hog, mendodawg, power pie, sour deisel bagseed , rare darkness,
> 
> moms include flaming cookies, banana puff , mendodawg, stardawg, tresdawg, ace of spades, thumps mix, 98 bubba, cherrymountain , power pie, rare darkness, forum cut , pineapple express, chem 4, alion isolation,
> 
> ...


 i think just put up pm for details to avoid any bs gg.. that's my take on it, better safe then sorry..


----------



## coppershot (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> ill be posting pics of all my current mothers and fathers. i have abot 300 pics that i keep putting off of uploading . i have about 10 males to go thru and prob double females. ill be doing testing for at least 6 months to more likely a year to see how these males perform and whos gonna be stud or duds. so ill be growing shit out shortly and i have about 20 packages go to the po box for testers to grow. ill be directing them to this thread to post update, positive or negative. males include ace of spades, cherry mountain, flaming cookies, boss hog, mendodawg, power pie, sour deisel bagseed , rare darkness,
> 
> moms include flaming cookies, banana puff , mendodawg, stardawg, tresdawg, ace of spades, thumps mix, 98 bubba, cherrymountain , power pie, rare darkness, forum cut , pineapple express, chem 4, alion isolation,
> 
> ...


that is quite the selection. no doubt you will be bringing the fire with what you have planned. I look forward to see how things progress.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

i strive for perfection but have conceded im not lol but this thread wont just be about my breeding but also all my furute experiments like next up is foliar feeding coconut water to reduce node spacing and reduce the stretch. my opinions on any products i use. and just have an over all good time! no politics and no religion allowed. my only 2 rules


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you also experiment on children? My friend has one of those and its a little beast.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

yea sure , my version of scared straight. testing my homemade tazers were the shit when i was a kid... karma has forgotten about a few things thus far lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

this is that purple boss hog male. he was basically left for dead when my chem91 hermed and the boss hog fem was so far from a chem 4 ix. she was fruity as could be and hermed worse then chem91. but this male, damn! temps were high and had lil air flow. when i was about to trash him i saw the purple and was like whoa! looked a lil more and he was resinous. im gonna cross him to tresdawg stardawg chem 4 and who ever else is in that tent!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea sure , my version of scared straight. testing my homemade tazers were the shit when i was a kid... karma has forgotten about a few things thus far lol


hahahaha! taze the bad kids, taze the good kids, lets taze em all. That is how you make men!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 3201646 View attachment 3201647 View attachment 3201648 View attachment 3201649 View attachment 3201650 View attachment 3201651 View attachment 3201652 View attachment 3201653 View attachment 3201654 View attachment 3201655 this is that purple boss hog male. he was basically left for dead when my chem91 hermed and the boss hog fem was so far from a chem 4 ix. she was fruity as could be and hermed worse then chem91. but this male, damn! temps were high and had lil air flow. when i was about to trash him i saw the purple and was like whoa! looked a lil more and he was resinous. im gonna cross him to tresdawg stardawg chem 4 and who ever else is in that tent!


breed that purple bastard hard!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

thats how u make men cry lol i tazed good kids too, i dont descriminate! they werenttoo strong tho....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

im hoping he breeds for resin color and vigor(cloned easy as fuck) but not for the fruit bowl flavors and instability shit. only way to know, grow his childrens out. about 4/5 months out from now...


----------



## coppershot (Jul 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> foliar feeding coconut water to reduce node spacing and reduce the stretch


this is interesting. never come across this. I am gonna come along for the ride!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.streamking.org/bxn.html

canelo alvarez stream, should be on in an hour probably

awesome fight right now, phone booth style no holding


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 13, 2014)

Damn now that's what i call a serious collection.Those are some really good genetics.I'd make that male a fuckin giggalo.Are u needing any more testers cuz I'd like to get in on this.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2014)

my current testers are full, but the better hybrids to test are next so stay tuned, will be a few months! about to put shit from the ez cloner to cups and get em to 1 gals asap, then flower out n hit em at day 24ish, harvest n cure em. gonna be about 100 days from today. for the boss hog and sour d X those chem hybrids.


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds good ,by then the veg room will be ready,I'm running Chem104 right now.It's chem91 x 13roses(WW x bros.grimm Rosetta Stone


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2014)

no internet connection so ill be back when i can with a shit load of updates


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2014)

sorry i havent been on. been dealing with personal shit. still have to wrap up the rare darkness thread sin deez and just too much shit to list. think i lost my bosshog male and maybe a few sprouts from these personal distractions. now that i have dealt with this shit i can move forward and get the fire rolling out. i hit the mendodawg for f2s but not sure if the pollen was good. also considering letting the banana puff go, this pheno seems to need to go 70+ days and no og too it, before i drop it ill run it to 80 days for the fuck of it, then prob give the shit away if im not impressed at 80 daze. forum is looking great. had serious cal mg def and am using some chem cal mg with good results so far. cant wait to re up on dirt n ammendments. keep rolling it up, i will..........


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2014)

ill tell you what though. pineapple express at 3 weeks smelled like str8 up beasters. was gonna chop n chuck it! rode it out and glad i did. chopped lil early at like 50 daze, just dry enough to burn and shes got great flav and a nice high. will update with dry shots and better smoke report in week or 2. def a sativa pheno. very icy and sticky. sin deisel impressed as well. awesome citrusy earthy flavors.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2014)

just grabbed some lime and dirt. finally! but also found out i have fucking mites. was about to lose it but relaxed. im already fighting thrips, just add a lil extra into the sprayer for these fucks. gonna try rosemary oil with neem and azamax.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2014)

coconut water was 15ml per liter i believe.. foliar. im gonna do foliar and lil in the water why not?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2014)

an update on the gifted cuts, forum looks legit. chem 4 is looking great too. couldnt find much on tresdawg but she was beasting but will be culled early at 40 days due to mites. shes the worst. stardawg was bad but after removing a few leaves i feel she can ride to the finish line. gonna pollinate her with the boss hog pollen and hope the pollen is good. as for keeping her clean from mites, shell be sprayed with cold water every 3 -5 days till i feel confident. sucks cause i have so many cuts lined up for trade!!! the 98 bubba is still vegging. last one is the alien isolation( formerly ripac kush) is looking good... my thumps mix and ace of spades resisted the mites prob due to veg azamax treatments. cherry mountain didnt resist. pretty fucking lucky the gsc and chem4 didnt get mites yet. the thrips arent even fucking with em.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2014)

oh yea before i forget, pineapple express is fucking bomb. this pheno is a sativa pheno and its got a spicy fruit punch flavor and a great hybrid high. more heady. at this point with one week cure its better than my sin deisel which was a nice smoke and the banana puff which i believe needs to go longer. but when you smoke this you cant help but to smile!  nice work g13 labs...


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 2, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea before i forget, pineapple express is fucking bomb. this pheno is a sativa pheno and its got a spicy fruit punch flavor and a great hybrid high. more heady. at this point with one week cure its better than my sin deisel which was a nice smoke and the banana puff which i believe needs to go longer. but when you smoke this you cant help but to smile!  nice work g13 labs...


Did you cross the PE?  I would love to be a tester for that.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 3, 2014)

No offense dude. But the conditions you describe wouldn't exactly make me stoked to run your beans


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2014)

i run a ton of stress testing on my mothers.i think every breeder should but thats just my opinion. i let the thrips do their thing for a bit to see what plants i had were "resistant", but the mites wont be allowed to do their thing. other then that, i dont think ive even described my actual conditions. what conditions are you referring?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Did you cross the PE?  I would love to be a tester for that.


well this was my 1st run with her and i almost chucked her due to a beaster smell at 3/4 weeks in. but ill def be hitting the PE with few dif pollens. iv smoked it with prob 6 or 7 people and everyone is like ooo whats this shit..... guess well see how it is to breed with a fem line lol also been daydreaming. i found access to the arcata cut and would like to hit the PE with reversed arcata or vice versa. but this PE will be around for a few runs at least....


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i run a ton of stress testing on my mothers.i think every breeder should but thats just my opinion. i let the thrips do their thing for a bit to see what plants i had were "resistant", but the mites wont be allowed to do their thing. other then that, i dont think ive even described my actual conditions. what conditions are you referring?


Guess the bugs. Like I said no offense. Crosses sound great. You made a point i suppose but still.....Maybe make the crosses first then do stress testing? I just strive for cleanliness and hope my breeders do too. Good luck man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2014)

well if they dont handle stress they kick rocks. not to bebred with in my house. the bugs were tracked in on my cats. huge mistake on my part. before i got mites this week and thrips, iv been bug free for 3 years now besides gnats. never had any mold problems.(yet)... and if i was gonna take offense id call you a fucking asshole and flip out on you...  LOL but im all for constructive criticism! and thanks for the luck.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2014)

my next pack popping off will be a tester for redeye genetics. nl bx i think. i need a good nl too!


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 3, 2014)

The Stardawg x Bosshog sounds interesting.will you be requiring testers for this cross?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2014)

if the pollens good and i get over 100 seeds, anyone that wants some can ask and see whats up. ill be pollinating today so ill know for sure in a few days how this will end lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2014)

doesnt look like my boss hog pollen is good. shit was caked up and i had to break it down with my fingers . shit sucks cuz that male looked great! oh well this power pie male i just harvested and sour d bagseed both smell funky. the power pie is a beefy fucker! pics in a few...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2014)

my power pie male. looks promising...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2014)

my last nugs of power pie 1 and 2


----------



## coppershot (Aug 4, 2014)

wow ghost you power pie male definitely looks promising. remind me again what your hitting with that?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2014)

for starters f2s. maybe my cherry pie hybrid and gsc hybrid moms. not sure yet. i havent really looked at him till tonight and wow hes got great clusters. if i can reveg him ill hit every worthy mom. stem rub is funky as hell too, like lime menthol. i know i want to use my sour d male on the chem and chem hybrids. this pp male has me giddy tho lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2014)

well i hit up sincity asking if it was cool to use that powerpie stud. they said they dont want me to breed with their testers. but didnt care if i give out a few f2s . damn that sucks! lol ill find another stud muffin like this eventually. but damn what a find....


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hell they said they didn't want YOU to breed em....well shit send em to me I'll do the dirty deed for ya and send em back!! LOOP HOLE FOUND!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2014)

pineapple express


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea before i forget, pineapple express is fucking bomb. this pheno is a sativa pheno and its got a spicy fruit punch flavor and a great hybrid high. more heady. at this point with one week cure its better than my sin deisel which was a nice smoke and the banana puff which i believe needs to go longer. but when you smoke this you cant help but to smile!  nice work g13 labs...


I kept a Sativa pheno for almost a year + spread to all the local dispensaries.
Your description reminds me of her...
It had smaller nugs than what your pheno has though, lucky you!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2014)

yea shes def got chunky nugs. i treated her like a redheaded stepchild compared to the rest of the room. and she did great during the 100 degree stress test.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2014)

just saw and smoked a sample of pineapple express my neighbor found. smelled just like the one i have but mine had way more power. im also loving the smells from the forum cut. minty piney earthy mmmm i got pics on the cam i think i may have a few on here let me see...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2014)

ok heres a shitty pic of the gsc forum and a good shot of the chem 4 before i corrected a cal mg def....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> my power pie male. looks promising...
> View attachment 3221397 View attachment 3221398 View attachment 3221399 View attachment 3221400 View attachment 3221401 View attachment 3221402 View attachment 3221404 View attachment 3221405


Those are alot if balls lol. Looks good to use. Damn you got some nice crosses in the works.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> well i hit up sincity asking if it was cool to use that powerpie stud. they said they dont want me to breed with their testers. but didnt care if i give out a few f2s . damn that sucks! lol ill find another stud muffin like this eventually. but damn what a find....


Out of respect make f2s and do your find from there. That male does look like a great candidate to work with.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2014)

yea he would prob ice up with some tlc. ill find a stud somewhere in the seeds i have. ill just make some personal crosses some f2s and axe him. i hope to find a male like this in the karma beans i have. he has already given me a go ahead to breed if i do. karmas the man! my next round of pollnation will be sour d Xs tres dawg, stardawg, chem 4, banana puff, cherry puff, forum cut, sin deisel, and whatever else i feel like hitting. got mad pollen from him. also gonna hit a few things with cherry mountain male Xs cherry mountain cherry puff forum cut chem 4 maybe few others there as well. bout to flower out a few more males too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2014)

not sure if my homemade cinnamon spray worked or just hosing the fuckers with water is what did it. but im crushing this lil mite disruption! treated a few plants with azamax and that worked as well. looks good but im still testing....


----------



## coppershot (Aug 10, 2014)

looking good ghost. you gsc fc looks pretty frosty for only (what appears to me) a few weeks in.
great job!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2014)

thanks! i have some pics of her all healed up from that nasty cold. shes def frosty. her smells are crazy intoxicating. pine mint lil skunky lil spice in there. ill get some good shots up in a few...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

theforum crosses im thinking will be flaming cookies for a bx, the sour d male, cherry mountain male, and maybe the mendodawg male. not sure yet. im gonna clone all my males in a few days and ill decide which will get to hump the cookies. i have some better pics of her looking nice. in a few....


----------



## coppershot (Aug 11, 2014)

sounds like some nice crosses. I have never been able to track own gsc cut and I am concerned about the seeds that are available (herm reports). I would test out some of your gear if you need any assistance! all three mentioned above sound great. best of luck and I will be along for the ride either way!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

forum cut looking a lil more proper....day 42ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

the chem 4 at 42


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

cherry puff test run... looking to see if the herms are sterile. they were


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

more of that cherry puff. shit is nice! shits already smoked up. had a great fruity flav. no og but great potency. another layout for the how frosty can a bud get thread ......


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

my next test run will be for redeye genetics. good dude over there.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

God damn busy u are. Everyrhing looks tits sir. Hope the best. And I hope I may ride along as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

staying busy keeps me out of trouble.  enjoy the ride! my last 2 pollination attempts look like a fail, dead pollen. but i got some fresh pollen ready to inseminate


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 12, 2014)

Can we do a spinoff of BBB and do California Re-fried Beans

some people like baked beans, some people like refried. I happen to like both.


----------



## kgp (Aug 12, 2014)

Fruity flavor in the cherry puff? No deep cherry?

I've got a cross that's supposedly cherry fuel. Time will tell.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

it had zero cure time but damn it was tastey! had a tang to it for sure. real hard to describe. had the guy the grabbed it call and text me how tastey and potent it was. i wouldnt say it was deep cherry but it was def cherry, and thats about it, no other flavs present. maybe a sweet hash type flav. its frosty as fuck but i think cherry mountain tastes better and had a lil more potency. well see how my cherry picking goes. choosing from ace of spades, cherry puff, cherry mountain. the cherry mountain is exactly as described flavor wise. chemmy earthy tangy. cant wait to dry this shit!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

whats the cherry fuel u speak of?


----------



## kgp (Aug 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whats the cherry fuel u speak of?


Greatful breath x cherry puff.

There were numbers behind each, I'm guessing for specific phenols.

M4k said the greatful breath was more og, than og. Lol
The cherry is supposed to be a great male they are using in upcoming crosses.

I'm quoting him as saying, it's all cherry fuel. 

Sounds delicious.

Keep up the good work bro. Looking good over there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

nice cross! sounds good. ill be watching ur journal or whereever u show those off. more og than og? dude needs to stop with the hype. cherry fuel sounds good tho.


----------



## kgp (Aug 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> nice cross! sounds good. ill be watching ur journal or whereever u show those off. more og than og? dude needs to stop with the hype. cherry fuel sounds good tho.


I was thinking of trying ghost x cherry puff, or Louie x cherry puff. He knows my feelings and the lack of og in his og crosses.

Seems kind of odd, ogkb is a cut of cookies, not as whored out as the forum cut. Anyway crossed with Jo, which both lack og in the gene pool.

He said this mother was straight og funk? Regardless ogkb, cherry pie, I am digging, breed the Jo out or at least the flavor and lack of potency and we might have a winner. I've got to buy some more seed plugs, I'm gonna start them very soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

im not too familiar with the ogkb cut, flavs smells etc. but if cookies has been exposed to be not og but a chem hybrid, and cherry pie is the mother to cookies so wheres the og? lol no one ever told me the lineage of cherry pie. but cookies is cherry pie x chem d, you should end up with a chem thats more chem than chem lol


----------



## kgp (Aug 12, 2014)

Chem is good with me. 

Do a little research on og kush breath cut. Sounds like it's up your alley.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

can u spare me the time looking thru 100s of pages of drama? lol whats the differences between the forum and ogkb? i have a friend lined up to get animal cookies when im pest free and able to trade. im thinking animal is right up your alley , have u tried any of the cookie cuts?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

im about to erradicate the thrips with one more foliar and a drench or 2. dont see em at all but i know theres 1 or 2 chilling hiding somewhere. mites is another story.hard to kill these fucks. im seeing like one mite every few days but it bugs me out! also forgot to mention my buddha tahoes that i had to reveg from lil nugs. got 2 of the 3 to root at 5 weeks flower. now they are nicely filled out ready to flower. gonna take clones, hit em with lil azamax and throw em into 12 12. like to hit them with the sour d bagseed male as well as the tres dawg stardawg . all 3 will be flowered and pollinated this round. im 99% that one more aza spray down will make them pest free.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

the stardawg plant i have in flower has mites. iv battled em down to 1 here one there. but since i cant spray it im gonna cull it rather soon. i took the tresdawg at like 44 days and shit had the whole room fucked up. im gonna try to fight em off till shes 50 daze or so. really cant risk em spreading just to flower out this lovely lady. both the chem 4 and gsc are free of mites and have minimal damage from thrips. im convinced the forum cuts legit and almost convinced on the chem4. i have a round of clones ready for pollen. lets roll one up and wait for it to rain magic beanz!


----------



## kgp (Aug 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> can u spare me the time looking thru 100s of pages of drama? lol whats the differences between the forum and ogkb? i have a friend lined up to get animal cookies when im pest free and able to trade. im thinking animal is right up your alley , have u tried any of the cookie cuts?


Didn't even see this.

I've had the forum cut, did prolly 5 or 6 runs with it. Real great plant, not too much bad I can say about it. Just wasn't my cup of tea. It was a great change up and I kind of regret getting rid of her.

The ogkb gets darker, almost black, has a really odd leaf pattern, yields the best out of all, forum, animal, platinum.its held much tighter too. Not many that actually have the real deal.

Aka thin mint pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks for that info! im thinking the gsc x fire og would be uhhh fire lol have you grown all of those cookie cuts u mentioned? and you already know the forum cut isnt far if u need it.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 14, 2014)

keep up the great work i got plans big dog id like to say what but you wouldnt believe me if i did in a few months my offer is still out thier for you. once we get going..


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> keep up the great work i got plans big dog id like to say what but you wouldnt believe me if i did in a few months my offer is still out thier for you. once we get going..


You can tell me I'll believe you.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

hell yea man! i dont need details n shit, prob jinx shit.lol lord knows a hater might fuck shit up just out of spite. i just need to get an id before heading out.

im hoping i can find some keepers in the packs i have left to throw in the mix. i got some killer genetics in the fridge. we already know youre packing the heat!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 14, 2014)

breading and lets just say relm of ??????????? big dog its going down..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just growing and breading non stop just for the sake of fun and well payed!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

ima have to teach my gf how to maintain the garden lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 15, 2014)

nunight


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 15, 2014)

looks like a few shitty pics, guess ill have to take more


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 15, 2014)

so after a year of growing out flaming cookies andknowing what i know now, id say i was way off on which phenos are which. my lime og pheno i thought was a nice 50 50 cross is most likely a nice fire og leaner. from what iv read fire og can have a lime citrus flavor to it. the number 2 pheno which i dubbed the f1 durb pheno is most likely a nice chem pheno. and the num 6 pheno is tough to decide, id have to say its a 50 50 chem cookies. num 5 was a nice funky og pheno. num 4 was a nice og cookies hybrid. 3 was too stretchy and was culled. i have pollen from all 3 males in the freezer and will hit 3 dif forum clones to see which gives me best results. depending how i like the forum itself i may go thru the dif f2s to find a dad and take my work in whatever direction that goes. i know people want S1s bad too, decisions decisions!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Put me down for 1 of each sir. S1, f1, f2.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

I dub thee Triple B


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I dub thee Triple B


But pass triple Bs a hooker in Hollywood B ta the third power she got that shit tatted on her neck she means big blonde bitch also an energy drink from the late 90s early 2000s


----------



## coppershot (Aug 15, 2014)

looking good mang!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2014)

shit looks like a better yeilder than half my rare darkness phenos....forum at 49daze


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2014)

not too bad^^ aye thump?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 16, 2014)

Ow WoW!!!!!!!!


greenghost420 said:


> not too bad^^ aye thump?[/QUOTE...
> Ow *Wow,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thump easy (Aug 17, 2014)

That my friend look supper dank!!!!!!!!!!! I see your skills are getting supper sharp like the blade of a razor!!!!! I'm shocked at how gorgeous that strain came out sight me up as well for some of that!!!


----------



## coppershot (Aug 17, 2014)

man that shit looks frosty as hell. excellent job!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks i can wait to hit her with all kinds of pollen. as well as reverse this gal. she seems to be an awesome breeding plant.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

ok at 50 days the forum is getting a nice gasoline type funk. its not loud but its def there, a nice subtle dank fuel. this may mean the axe for flaming cookies 6...


----------



## kgp (Aug 17, 2014)

Have you ever ran the animal cookies clone?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

i havent, have u? how was it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

chem4 day 64 65


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

the faintest smelling plant ever!!^^ lemons n gas but BARELY lol had to go get a second rub to get it...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

this girl, nothin faint bout her! stanky earthy gassy lemons with spice and mint. BO n garlic at the end sitting in the dark. day 58 was chop...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> the faintest smelling plant ever!!^^ lemons n gas but BARELY lol had to go get a second rub to get it...


Really? Never had the cut but the cross ive tried of chem4 reeks


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

yea this barely stinks. its there if you get up on her, iv read chem4 isnt as stanky as the other cuts. from this experience id def agree.

the stardawg cut i was given is was funkier

lets see how she smelss at 77 days next run


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

few more glamour shots..... gsc forum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea this barely stinks. its there if you get up on her, iv read chem4 isnt as stanky as the other cuts. from this experience id def agree.


I know the chem d cut is the rotten one


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

hell yea shes next! shell be easier to source then the 91.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hell yea shes next! shell be easier to source then the 91.


One day ill have access to these cuts hopefully


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

theres only one way to access elite cuts. make friends. sounds like your in


----------



## coppershot (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking good mang. Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2014)

power pie stud at harvest...stunk the basement up like limes n garlic bo. stem rub was mentholated lime.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 5, 2014)

dude.......


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2014)

wtf! Whats coming soon? i hope actual beans lol


----------



## coppershot (Sep 5, 2014)

that male is definitely a stud. great job on him!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 5, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> wtf! Whats coming soon? i hope actual beans lol


Dude I seen that and instantly thought about this thread. Better get on top of them name rights!!!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2014)

looking like the ace of spades i have 2 dif phenos and one is def gonna purp up. week or 2 left to see whatsup on those...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2014)

damn the purple aos has put out a nanner. damn! hope this changes from clone. last pheno WOULDNT herm! this one looks to be more bcs dom than my last pheno so im not complaining. other looks to be a jtr pheno. ill f2 both and spread some love butter...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2014)

ok thrips=dead....mites=dead....lets get some shit popping! got the gsc forum, tresdawg, and stardawg ready to meetup with some pollen.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

heres that thumps mix. my jamaican boy said it reeks like guava, and it does after he said that. smelt like strawberrt starburts to me until he said that. day 55


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

2nd half of previous post lol....genetics from growers, for growers! guava diesel anyone?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

ace of spades hermed at 54 days....smells like berry lemonade.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

some chem 4 flowers


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

who likes irony? your gonna love this then.....pulled these out last night. just about done cherry picking, time to find a nice grape plant or 3...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

about 2 weeks cured this cookie is absolute fire and ill be hoarding these crumbs like crazy! 1 hit here 1 hit there lol flav and smells are intoxicating. nice power too. love it!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

transplanted n ready to sex. nl bx from redeyed....not a bug in site! this box had plants with mites and thrips. its my opinion bugs dont infest equipment or boxes,tents.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> Greatful breath x cherry puff.
> 
> There were numbers behind each, I'm guessing for specific phenols.
> 
> ...


I'm testing Cherry puff x garlic breath. Thinking there will be some STRANGE flavors!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

whats in the garlic breath?


----------



## ILM (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow that's shit looks straight fire nice work brutha


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whats in the garlic breath?


I BELIEVE it is an isolated Chem D pheno? Someone chime in who KNOWS! 

PS.....Shit's lookin nice!


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah GG, looking good man. How does the that GB smoke?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> I BELIEVE it is an isolated Chem D pheno? Someone chime in who KNOWS!
> 
> PS.....Shit's lookin nice!


Garlic Breath is Chem D bx2(garlic pheno) x Tennessee Hogsbreath


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

the garlic funk i get from some flaming cookie phenos i attribute to chem d furthering my opinion f1 durb is a unicorn.

which gb you referring too?

that cp x gb should def have some nique flavs for sure, post em up when u get em done


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2014)

sorry I miss understood, kinda ripped right now. I thought that you were growing the garlic breath. how is the smoke on the flaming cookies? I have a few beans being gifted to me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

man the flaming cookies were great! got 6 ladies and had hard time choosing! i didnt get any forum cut phenos but i got a split of og n chem phenos but all have cookie influence. super sticky resin, great potency for sure, great flavs, and yeilds were pretty good for the most part. i still have 2 phenos, a nice lime og pheno and this chem pheno with no ceiling. im getting them both back to health after bugs then being hosed with bugspray. i had another pheno i lost in the fight with bugs, was another chem pheno but different then the other chem. this one was gasoline the other is lemon. my fav pack of seeds iv popped hands down. i cant wait to pop my f2s. hoping the father was at least decent.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

i am considering another pack to look for other awesome phenos. and a dad for the forum cut if this one doesnt work out.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2014)

given your experience with these beans, what pheno should I be looking for. I know that it is a matter of personal preference, but which one did you like the best and why? I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2014)

Stuff is looking real good in here..
Sucks that aos hermed like that she was looking nice with the purple under the fans and trichs on them. Is it popping alot of nanners or what? Taking her down or going to let her finish? 
Shoudnt really hurt anything production wise because everything is almost done no?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Stuff is looking real good in here..
> Sucks that aos hermed like that she was looking nice with the purple under the fans and trichs on them. Is it popping alot of nanners or what? Taking her down or going to let her finish?
> Shoudnt really hurt anything production wise because everything is almost done no?



shes already hanging. a few more popped up so well see whats good on the 2nd run. if she herms bad im prob not making f2s. well see. shes smelling fucking good tho! ill let the sacks go , see if theyre sterile on the 2nd run. the other pheno is still going, 9/10 weeker. and more on the jack side. not sure what i want to do with that one, i want that soda!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

coppershot said:


> given your experience with these beans, what pheno should I be looking for. I know that it is a matter of personal preference, but which one did you like the best and why? I really appreciate the feedback!


dude it was so hard choosing! i was gonna keep 3 but the bugs got to a clone i couldnt save. all phenos were great, one had this rediculous super glue like model glue and i couldnt stop huffing it too. males looked good too tho im suspecting one or more had the herm trait as iv stress tested these and theyre fucking solid. i love the number 2, if i chop at 56 daze its heavy menthol but i take it to 75 it was lemons n earth. love the nice lime og one too, i love the rainbow! great earthy lime citrus, nice og structure. ill be running the 2 prob forever. the one till i get a better lime og  it comes down to preference. check out my thread for more info that i may have forgotten...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cv-flaming-cookies-ggg-cherry-puff.657398/


----------



## coppershot (Sep 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> dude it was so hard choosing! i was gonna keep 3 but the bugs got to a clone i couldnt save. all phenos were great, one had this rediculous super glue like model glue and i couldnt stop huffing it too. males looked good too tho im suspecting one or more had the herm trait as iv stress tested these and theyre fucking solid. i love the number 2, if i chop at 56 daze its heavy menthol but i take it to 75 it was lemons n earth. love the nice lime og one too, i love the rainbow! great earthy lime citrus, nice og structure. ill be running the 2 prob forever. the one till i get a better lime og  it comes down to preference. check out my thread for more info that i may have forgotten...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cv-flaming-cookies-ggg-cherry-puff.657398/


 thanks for the detailed response. hopefully my buddy comes through. checking out your thread also, thanks for the link.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 11, 2014)

no problem let me know if you got any otherQs


----------



## ILM (Sep 12, 2014)

Any plans on a grape gsc cross?


----------



## 806KING (Sep 12, 2014)

Im ready to buy them


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

i have thought about grape gsc X of sorts, when i go thru the packs n see what i get, ill take it from there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

806KING said:


> Im ready to buy them


shit, your gonna love free then!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

oh man im loving this shit! love how styles talking bout growing too...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

underrated like a mofo!!!






how im feeling ^^^

more green crack.....




finding some serenity....heres the rest for anyone liking these 2


----------



## ILM (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 806KING (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> shit, your gonna love free then!


Already


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh man im loving this shit! love how styles talking bout growing too...


Jada lost a tonne of my respect when dude made a "wheels on the bus" track. Been wilding out with the Lox for a while though  Since the money power respect days.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

how dudes got me feeling, no lie!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Jada lost a tonne of my respect when dude made a "wheels on the bus" track. Been wilding out with the Lox for a while though  Since the money power respect days.


still got mad respect for them over gunit or even mobb deep... if you want to bang what we bang MOP LOX and not much else...term papoose vinnie paz and some others


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

today the aos is dry enough to burn. shit has taken on this nasty funk after drying. skunky for sure but strong as fuck. bout to burn a J on the walk to lunch.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> still got mad respect for them over gunit or even mobb deep... if you want to bang what we bang MOP LOX and not much else...term papoose vinnie paz and some others


Vinnie Paz is beast


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i love his shit. ....



 shits fire. deep....im still learning from this track.





 this shits nice with immortal

oh shit paz n preemo! 




anyone that doesnt know , dj premier is the greatest of all time! i love fucking good rap, like 92-99 my golden age.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

ok one more cause blaq po is fucking raw. hes the new generation of that horror rap like gravediggaz...




and while im on it heres some blaq poet that i bang out.....just found this, shits nice






but when i come around you know me, AINT NUTHIN CHANGED...




except the weather, THE CHEDDA, KNOW A MOFO GETTING BETTER!

BANGER






BANGER






SHOULD I STOP? I LOVE GOOD MUSIC LIKE GOOD WEED, SHIT LIFTS ME JUST THE SAME


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

What, no love for Slaine?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

You do know the white man is the devil?! Haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

mad love for slaine! i havent got to listen to his shit yet, my boys try to get me off my cds that stay on repeat. waiting for their rotation is slaine apathy action bronson some ill bill, im actual looking for terms goya, cant remember the song my boy had me bang but was fuego. slaine coming up...

la coka nostras fire! i got their first album. has all kinds of mass mofos on there


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

hell yea  LOL

everyone has some devil in them. is a recessive trait in most but with the right environment that phenotype will show.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

You got Godfathers in the rotation yet?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hell yea  LOL


Ah shit, i got ya all fired up now! Haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

nope dont have godfathers, that an album?

bunch of snowgoonz waiting, havent listened to jay zs magna carta yet lol umm damn i got mad shit. i brought cds back for cash and some were in wrappers from few years ago. lol they laughed and gave me like 2 bux when the tag says 16 lol funny shit...


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> nope dont have godfathers, that an album?


Necro & Kool G... Came out like a month ago


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

oh shit i like kool g. never got into necro tho just didnt find the time. im def gonna look into that godfathers though, im always on the lookout for new shit! good looking out.

that havoc 13 stays in the player on repeat. his flow isnt the greatest but his flows over his production has always been good. i cant stop listening to this shit...lol

alot of people are all about tech9. im like you mean nine, they like yea tech9. lol oldschool nine is the shit, im not really into technine.

heres a few nine LPs if i may 











my fav is at 27:00 in

ENJOY!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh shit i like kool g. never got into necro tho just didnt find the time


Check out Necros facebook page, bout a week or so ago he gave a link to download the whole album free


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

Thats all the shit I grew up bangin! My old man owns a record store and he always talked shit bout my choice of music, yet once I got into it, he started to carry the shit on his shelves!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Thats all the shit I grew up bangin! My old man owns a record store and he always talked shit bout my choice of music, yet once I got into it, he started to carry the shit on his shelves!


yea i cant see how all this new rap is fire and sells lol it gets so fucking boring!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i cant see how all this new rap is fire and sells lol it gets so fucking boring!


I cant stand the new shit. Now i feel like my old man, cause I have a 12 year old daughter who listens to all the new rap and it is just garbage! Haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

LOL yup i know itll happen to me if i have a seed. hope playing nothing but premo instramentals during pregnancy will change that tho.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

Just had to drop my daughter off at a football game, i grabbed the volume control and in my cd player is some Jeti Mind Tricks!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i keep getting shit for not rocking some jedi , and others in that crew, i also want to check out that new dialated peoples


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i keep getting shit for not rocking some jedi , and others in that crew, i also want to check out that new dialated peoples


I havnt had a chance to get anything new lately... Got my second warning from my ISP bout downloading... Muther fuckers


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

yea i download everything. shits great lol  i used to spend like 50 a week on cds. same dude that i returned my cds at was the same dude that sold me them 5-10 years earlier. it was friggen funny! i only shopped at newbury comics, great store if u havent been to one before. from time to time they get classic gems out of production and list em as used, i grabbed one of those nine cds for like 8 bux just to resell on ebay. but now i just DL everything, aint got time or dough to shop. that new cormega is fire to if you didnt know


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

pulled 10g of the thumps mix.low yeild of high quality. be back with a smoke report after a week curing. its already gone from guavato almost a sweet lavender. intense facerush as well.  was actually fun growing a friends creation. not a fucking nanner in sight, i gotta say, today was a good day!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

that ace of spades bcs pheno. the jack pheno is reeking like catpiss after a day without light. trimming her up tonight. be back with those pics...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

some bagseed sour deisel pollen. stunk my living room up a lil with some skunky funk! anyone see those trichs or is it a mirage?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2014)

Its looking a little like pollen on it. As if they were trichs I only see like 7-8 lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i wont be chucking males anymore. ill be blasting them after this...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

my cherry puff is dank. ill get some pics edited into this post. the banana puff is mixed feelings, i like the mendodawg, but the cherry puff is fire. it will suck if i only get one out of 5 packs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah the cherry pie and its crosses is something I want to go at as well as gsc. I should have grabbed that pie face when they were available.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

whats pieface? pie x faceoff?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whats pieface? pie x faceoff?


Yes. I want to grab a couple packs of archive gear. The scooby snacks and kirkwood og is what ive been waiting for to restock

just dropped 8 docs og f2s lets see whats up


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

bout to check out some of the flaming cookies f2s my boy has outside. he says it looks like my cookies pics which i find hard to believe! lol you seen the mom for those docs f2s?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to check out some of the flaming cookies f2s my boy has outside. he says it looks like my cookies pics which i find hard to believe! lol you seen the mom for those docs f2s?


Lol I made the f2s so yeah Ive seen the mom and dad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to check out some of the flaming cookies f2s my boy has outside. he says it looks like my cookies pics which i find hard to believe! lol you seen the mom for those docs f2s?


A flaming cookie dad to the forum cut would be nice


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I made the f2s so yeah Ive seen the mom and dad.


lol how was the mom?

yea you already know the forums getting hit...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

The mom was a good yielding og, stinky and I think was done at 9 weeks. I want to see I can something similar or better in these f2s since I only made a little and its discontinued. Im hoping they are good enough to f3 and so on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2014)

I dont know but I just felt like popping a bunch of my creations and see if they are any good.

im really curious about the starfighter crosses. But I didn't get to those yet


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

nice what kind of starfighter crosses?

i just grabbed some bodhi sunshine daydream. i may grab more if $$$ allows... at least 5 or 6 others i want to try. cherry mountain is fucking fire! low yeilds tho... gonna run the cherry puff next to cherry mountain in bigger pots to see which ill keep. but as for bodhi id love to get the following: fuzz, super snow lotus, sky lotus, love dawg, heaven mountain, lions milk, n few others....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> nice what kind of starfighter crosses?
> 
> i just grabbed some bodhi sunshine daydream. i may grab more if $$$ allows... at least 5 or 6 others i want to try. cherry mountain is fucking fire! low yeilds tho... gonna run the cherry puff next to cherry mountain in bigger pots to see which ill keep. but as for bodhi id love to get the following: fuzz, super snow lotus, sky lotus, love dawg, heaven mountain, lions milk, n few others....


Lol we think aloke when it comes to these crosses.

Starfighter xs

Starfighter f2s
Lemon alien dawg x starfighter
Motorbreath x starfighter
Blue ox x starfighter
Ghostrider og x starfighter
But like dummy I didnt label them and forgot which are which I got ideas but wont be certain until hrown out


----------



## amgprb (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Ghost, if you are liking all of the Cherry... Give Bomb seeds Cherry bomb a run. Shit is amazing and is one if my top 5. Cherry diesel skunk smell and the most amazing taste. One of the best yielders too!

 

I made fems using Tiresias mist. I have 2 of mine in flower atm, my friend has 10 or so outside right now too. I have about 120 beans left


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2014)

oh nice that looks good! i may have to give that a try


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy shit son bomb seeds does produce some dank son!!!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Holy shit son bomb seeds does produce some dank son!!!


The THC bomb was some dank too. Reminded me of some of the first "kind bud" i ever had back when i was a kid (97-98 maybe)... Only ran it twice as the Cherry bomb was my fav at the time. Dont sleep on Bomb seeds, thats for sure!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 15, 2014)

Another pic of the cherry to give ya an idea of yield. Shitty pic taken from my phone, but gives ya a good idea. My last run of her was 5 plants under a 400 watt hps i got 13 zips. I was pissed cause i coulda pulled more as i had enough room in my cab for 2 more plants!


----------



## 806KING (Sep 15, 2014)

well im gonna try it


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone checked out bodhis grow book?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone checked out bodhis grow book?


No, didn't even know he had one, you got a link to where I can buy it? or read it ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

iv been searching for links but no luck. i may have to spend the 10 bux on the e version lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

Link me bro, I don't mind payin for something worth reading


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Gardeners-Medical-Cannabis-Secrets/dp/1478718390/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410886946&sr=8-1&keywords=bodhi+moon

442 pages so it should be at least worth thumbing thru


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice ghost, Gonna grab that for sure. I got some stuff to order on the zon already


----------



## amgprb (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Master-Gardeners-Medical-Cannabis-Secrets/dp/1478718390/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410886946&sr=8-1&keywords=bodhi moon
> 
> 442 pages so it should be at least worth thumbing thru



http://www.download-genius.com/download-k:Master+Gardener's+Medical+Cannabis+Secrets+Learn+to+Grow+Nor-Cal+Style!.html?aff.id=3637&aff.subid=10

Look and thou shall find!!! Haha

Thanks for the heads up about this!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

thats not free is it?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep... It is a freebie! I would def check it with an anti virus software though


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

damn i found that last night but it said 2.99 a month or some shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

bout to see whatsup with it now. you already DL it?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to see whatsup with it now. you already DL it?


Not yet, let me know if it is any good. My ISP has threatened me with fines and to terminate my service for "unauthorized" downloads! Soooo i have to set up a proxy


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Last message from m4k stated 'perhaps even kgp will love these'... Whoa, what is that? Gage cares about an actual customer? My gods. If you fellas had actually supported the company, perhaps they would be tweaking shit to YOUR taste. But right now it is kgp who spent the money and gave the feedback. Creatively and constructively. He is actually changing shit. Try run a few beans and get to know the company. You might learn a thing or two.


damn KGP how many packs you buy? i bought 5 and got shitted on. im so sick of my posts getting erased. noones talking about the OP but im getting singled out.lol about as lame as that whole thread...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

amgprb said:


> http://www.download-genius.com/download-k:Master Gardener's Medical Cannabis Secrets Learn to Grow Nor-Cal Style!.html?aff.id=3637&aff.subid=10
> 
> Look and thou shall find!!! Haha
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about this!


CREDIT CARD NEEDED BAHH


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> CREDIT CARD NEEDED BAHH


That blows but I knew it was something onve you needed to register


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

i gave it a go. hope my email doesnt get fucking trolled by them lol


----------



## amgprb (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i gave it a go. hope my email doesnt get fucking trolled by them lol


Sorry bro! I actually found the link on another grow forum. 

I tried


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i gave it a go. hope my email doesnt get fucking trolled by them lol


Lol.
I was looking at the bodhi selection at the tude today. I'm not sure what to get but I narrowed it down to solos stash or pura vida, mothers milk, the fuzz and sky lotus. If goji was there I would grab that.
Im hoping I find something nice and unexpected from the ancient og


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

bodhis work is very interesting. i can tell we have similar tatses, my list looks just like yours! lol 

i appreciate you trying to get that link @AMG


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

Pura Vida's on my short list. Also that Love Dawg looks great.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

yea that love dawg and goji x appy both are more than likely really good. those are his selections times his studs. if im not mistaken anyways...lol

if i can pull it of ill be snagging lions milk and those other 2 love dawg n heaven mountain....fingers crossed!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol.
> I was looking at the bodhi selection at the tude today. I'm not sure what to get but I narrowed it down to solos stash or pura vida, mothers milk, the fuzz and sky lotus. If goji was there I would grab that.
> Im hoping I find something nice and unexpected from the ancient og


Goji stocked over at Cannazon. It was when I checked yesterday but you know how that goes with good genetics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> bodhis work is very interesting. i can tell we have similar tatses, my list looks just like yours! lol
> 
> i appreciate you trying to get that link @AMG


yeah thats what I said a page or 2 back. Ive been meaning to give bodhi a go for a while and since I just started these ancient og im ready to buy some more since they are some interesting crosses fairly priced.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

My blue Tara is blowing up with frost and packing on the pistils daily. Really impressed with her. She's way ahead of my Tranquil Elephantizer as far as bud and trich production goes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Goji stocked over at Cannazon. It was when I checked yesterday but you know how that goes with good genetics


My boy said he got some goji beans left and he didnt really like them so im waiting to hear back from him on those.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

fuck 70 a pack then discount at checkout. i find myself saying i wont like the snow lotus Xs but when i try one ill prob kick myself extra hard...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> fuck 70 a pack then discount at checkout. i find myself saying i wont like the snow lotus Xs but when i try one ill prob kick myself extra hard...


Lol thats why I went ahead and popped these ancient og (iran 72 x snow lotus)
From the reviews im not expecting any og taste from it but im hoping im surprised. 

I only seen a couple pics on the net and grows and from I see its a good yielder and only 1 guy on the farm said he found a real og tasting lady.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

Besides I got some names in mind for some amcient crosses lol (taliban kush, taliban dawg)


----------



## amgprb (Sep 16, 2014)

Would love me some RKU


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Besides I got some names in mind for some amcient crosses lol (taliban kush, taliban dawg)


Hazey Grapes would not buy those strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My boy said he got some goji beans left and he didnt really like them so im waiting to hear back from him on those.


What he didn't like em??? Man I've heard nothing but great stuff on Goji. There's some amazing phenos in the Goji. A few breeders are breeding with Goji phenos and they've added it to the list of elites.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hazey Grapes would not buy those strains.


Who cares about names. The genetics is what should matter

@widow somebody was talking about that Ancient OG in the Bodhi thread I think. I don't think it's supposed to taste or smell lol OG but I really don't have a clue


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

In Nyc berries are not the best flavor for buds. Everyone loves the sours, ogs, chems and kushes. I didnt get to try any of it but the feedback he got from it wasnt the best. 

I was puzzled as well since like you say everyone raves about it and breeders are using it to breed. So when I can get a hold of him ill see whats up with those.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so tempted to grab some more Bodhi, but I got some Testers coming from him and 2 5 packs of Synergy to get through.

I want something with that Triangle Kush in it, think it was @kindnug that said he found something better then his cut of the Triangle kush in a pack. That love triangle pic on the tude is calling my name, he's got so much to choose from damnit 



akhiymjames said:


> Who cares about names. The genetics is what should matter


Hazey's a unique individual, to put it mildly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hazey Grapes would not buy those strains.


Lol hazy doesnt like nothing sour.


akhiymjames said:


> Who cares about names. The genetics is what should matter
> 
> @widow somebody was talking about that Ancient OG in the Bodhi thread I think. I don't think it's supposed to taste or smell lol OG but I really don't have a clue


Yea I read 1 report of it being fuel og and that was skunkmasterflex on the farm but dude is known for hyping strains alot seen it happen with the alien genetics lol.

But most are saying earthy and piney with fruit scents


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes the golden triangle and love triangle look sweet. I got 4 love triangle from a trade a while ago thru the s33d d3pot shit might as well toss them in and see if they are the real deal.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 16, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol hazy doesnt like nothing sour.
> 
> Yea I read 1 report of it being fuel og and that was skunkmasterflex on the farm but dude is known for hyping strains alot seen it happen with the alien genetics lol.
> 
> But most are saying earthy and piney with fruit scents


@Amos Otis raves about his berry pheno, says it's great stuff, a keeper.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 16, 2014)

The only female I had in the first 5 was very similar to TK, smells like citrus pinesol/gas.
Taste is identical to smell on inhale, but with an added earthy hash flavor on exhale.

I enjoyed it greatly, and popped the other 6 a few wk ago.


The end of season I'll post pics, was going to do it this month.
Decided to wait until I have some proper size buds


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> @Amos Otis raves about his berry pheno, says it's great stuff, a keeper.


Many people rave about that berry pheno. Greenpoint seeds is breeding with it


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

this is the other pheno of AOS. drying atm. seems to be a jtr pheno. out of a 5 pack i got a male, a jtr, a bcs, and my fav was the 50/50! i killed one by accident as well as a 2nd 5 pack. but im happy with my 5 pack for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

cool packagin eh?!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

thumps mix. so dank had to tell my girl go spark up one of those roaches, im killing this roach lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

heres a gift i recieved from a friend. one of the coolest fucking people on the net period! its a cali con pre98 bubba. shes few weeks from flower. im about to tie all those branches back. hoping for a shit ton of heads. matt riots def a straight up douchebag but damn his forum is loaded with solid people. i stopped posting over there when riot n i fell off but i need to go show some love over there for sure. if you see this, good looking out my friend! shes looking good in veg, and the motherfucker knows how to ship a fucking clone!!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> cool packagin eh?!


Lol  you know your wrong Ghost lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

greatful grape is 10/11 so far cracking earth. i was gonna post updates in that other thread, buttfuck that other thread. they were sowed directly in dirt and have popped after about 48 hours.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol  you know your wrong Ghost lol


LOL i wont admit it this time if i am  im dying over here LOLing. my boy that runs a restaurant i fuck with him too. telling him dont get mad if i pull a food truck into your parking lot selling pizzas. he knows i would never, was def a funny moment!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> heres a gift i recieved from a friend. one of the coolest fucking people on the net period! its a cali con pre98 bubba. shes few weeks from flower. im about to tie all those branches back. hoping for a shit ton of heads. matt riots def a straight up douchebag but damn his forum is loaded with solid people. i stopped posting over there when riot n i fell off but i need to go show some love over there for sure. if you see this, good looking out my friend! shes looking good in veg, and the motherfucker knows how to ship a fucking clone!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3255810 View attachment 3255811 View attachment 3255812 View attachment 3255813


That's a beautiful looking girl in veg. If you keep tying her down you will get plants of tops. Just don't strip all the side shoots of the mains so they can become tops. That's how I did my monster girl. That's one plant too


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL i wont admit it this time if i am  im dying over here LOLing. my boy that runs a restaurant i fuck with him too. telling him dont get mad if i pull a food truck into your parking lot selling pizzas. he knows i would never, was def a funny moment!


You're a funny man bro


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

thank much appreciated! did i see you over at the sincity forums?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thank much appreciated! did i see you over at the sincity forums?


Fasho bro. Yea I'm over there too. Don't have the same screen name as here cus I had created this account back in 2009. I used the name of what I was gonna name a son if I had one lol I spit out girls. My name over there is Darealkingjames


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro. Yea I'm over there too. Don't have the same screen name as here cus I had created this account back in 2009. I used the name of what I was gonna name a son if I had one lol I spit out girls. My name over there is Darealkingjames


thats who i thought u were. good to see you over there. u get in on those testers?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thats who i thought u were. good to see you over there. u get in on those testers?


Yea I sure did bro. Was kinda surprised they choose me but I post over there regular so it really didn't tho. I got my hands full with Bodhi and SinCity testers lol. These next few months are gonna be great. I'm not gonna grow the tester real big. Just big enough to show the differences in phenos.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> this is the other pheno of AOS. drying atm. seems to be a jtr pheno. out of a 5 pack i got a male, a jtr, a bcs, and my fav was the 50/50! i killed one by accident as well as a 2nd 5 pack. but im happy with my 5 pack for sure.View attachment 3255767View attachment 3255768 View attachment 3255769


Frosty for sure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I sure did bro. Was kinda surprised they choose me but I post over there regular so it really didn't tho. I got my hands full with Bodhi and SinCity testers lol. These next few months are gonna be great. I'm not gonna grow the tester real big. Just big enough to show the differences in phenos.


if you havent grown out sincity before, youre really in for a treat! next level type shit from them. after bodhi, ill be showing them some love with a purchase or 2. what testers u get


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> if you havent grown out sincity before, youre really in for a treat! next level type shit from them. after bodhi, ill be showing them some love with a purchase or 2. what testers u get


From Bodhi I got 
Chem 3 and BS Sweet Skunk x 88 G13/HP. 
Don't know what I got from SinCity yet but I asked for the Alpine Goji(Goji OG x WhiteNightmare) and Nightmare Cookies(Forum GSCs x WhiteNightmare). 

Ive never grown SinCity but have always wanted to. Just popped 3 Platinum Delights a week ago. I'm gonna go 12/12 from seed with those as I can't give them the attention they need till I finish all these testers. I won't be popping anymore beans for a min now but I sure will be buying some as your favorite company Gage is putting some new stuff out soon and SinCity will be releasing the Blue Lime Pie so I def have to grab those. There are soo many beans I want to grab here in the next few months. I won't be able to do anything with hem till next year tho cus I'm moving and I'll be setting up a 6k 10x10 tent


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> From Bodhi I got
> Chem 3 and BS Sweet Skunk x 88 G13/HP.
> Don't know what I got from SinCity yet but I asked for the Alpine Goji(Goji OG x WhiteNightmare) and Nightmare Cookies(Forum GSCs x WhiteNightmare).
> 
> Ive never grown SinCity but have always wanted to. Just popped 3 Platinum Delights a week ago. I'm gonna go 12/12 from seed with those as I can't give them the attention they need till I finish all these testers. I won't be popping anymore beans for a min now but I sure will be buying some as your favorite company Gage is putting some new stuff out soon and SinCity will be releasing the Blue Lime Pie so I def have to grab those. There are soo many beans I want to grab here in the next few months. I won't be able to do anything with hem till next year tho cus I'm moving and I'll be setting up a 6k 10x10 tent


Ditch the tent idea with that space and lighting. Im looking forward to seeing that in action sounds like colas galore


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> your favorite company Gage



seems like it right lol i was caught up in the hype then let down. that sure as fuck wont happen again. but i let the seeds do the talking. while talking shit about jo crosses i tell people to get the mendo crosses. is that me hating? ive always kept it real....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ditch the tent idea with that space and lighting. Im looking forward to seeing that in action sounds like colas galore


 any reason not to deck out a room instead of a tent?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> any reason not to deck out a room instead of a tent?


I was gonna ask the same thing Widow; why'd you say ditch the tent. That will be the only way I can grow with that much light as my Mrs would have a fit if I took over a room in our new house and started putting holes in the walls to for exhaust and all. The tent will be the only way I can do a 6k room. I know that's a lot of light in a 10x10 but like you said it will be colas galore. I'm more of a tree grower myself but with all these genetics that I'm acquiring and testing for breeders I want a nice flower room/tent that would be able to occupy a couple trees and lots of nice size plants. Leave one side for a couple trees and the other for 3-5ft plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing Widow; why'd you say ditch the tent. That will be the only way I can grow with that much light as my Mrs would have a fit if I took over a room in our new house and started putting holes in the walls to for exhaust and all. The tent will be the only way I can do a 6k room. I know that's a lot of light in a 10x10 but like you said it will be colas galore. I'm more of a tree grower myself but with all these genetics that I'm acquiring and testing for breeders I want a nice flower room/tent that would be able to occupy a couple trees and lots of nice size plants. Leave one side for a couple trees and the other for 3-5ft plants.


With 6 k i thought you would be taking up a whole room lol. But I was thinking maybe just using pandafilm and 2x3s to section it off?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> With 6 k i thought you would be taking up a whole room lol. But I was thinking maybe just using pandafilm and 2x3s to section it off?


Shit I wish I could. One day I'll be able to do that but for now I'll put it in a tent so I can control the conditions without having to reconstruct walls and stuff. Plus with that all in one tent the lumens inside would be sick and whatever you put in there would get chunky.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

when i get a crib ill be just painting wall white and whole rooks will be lit up


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

6k is 2k more then needed as well, overdose those bitches!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

i really feel like i fucked up. stored pollen wrapped in parchment store in freezerbag. mightve fucked up here....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i really feel like i fucked up. stored pollen wrapped in parchment store in freezerbag. mightve fucked up here....


Ahh man. Did you freeze it? 
As long as no green material was in it should be ok


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

yea i rushed it. its only been a few days but not seeing anything die off like usual. tempted to hit em real quick with something else lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

anyone seen those 315w MH lights?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i rushed it. its only been a few days but not seeing anything die off like usual. tempted to hit em real quick with something else lol


Did you mix it with the flour and let it dry out good? It should be ok could he be a dud?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone seen those 315w MH lights?


Conversion on a hps? Thats the only 315 watt bulb ive seen.. I want to try a 400 watt cmh with my leds in 1 tent and a 600 by itself in another.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2014)

The CMH lamps look to be the real deal. I would love to get one.

On another note about lighting - i did a trial run using the Solis Tek lamps. I flowered using the Solis Tek 400 watt 4K then switched to the 400 watt Solis Tek 10K finisher for the last 2 weeks. I was pretty impressed with the outcome. Yield suffered a bit, but I feel I could have done quite a bit better as I did this trial in a 36"x20" tent with only 2 plants (landrace Afghan Kush)



(Excuse my messy basement) i ended up with 6 colas like these. Buds were denser then what I get with HPS but there was ALOT more leaf then usual. I also feel like flowering took a week to 10 days longer also. Shit was sticky-icky like glue! I would love to see what these lamps can do with a proper sized grow are (3'x3') with like 6 plants or so. I think i would flower using these lamps for 5 weeks, switch to HPS for 2 weeks, then the 10K for 2 weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

the thought crossed my mind he could be sterile. im about to start flowering some males and properly store the pollen this time. so my pollination should only be setback 3/ 4 weeks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

i saw a few grows on the net where people are smashing the GPW with these ceramic metal halides i think they are. 

shits are def pricey for 315w compared to a 1k.

http://www.amazon.com/Emitting-Ceramic-Fixture-Ratchet-Hangers/dp/B00HBCV8TM/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1411027010&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=315w+cmh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i saw a few grows on the net where people are smashing the GPW with these ceramic metal halides i think they are.
> 
> shits are def pricey for 315w compared to a 1k.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Emitting-Ceramic-Fixture-Ratchet-Hangers/dp/B00HBCV8TM/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1411027010&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=315w cmh


Lmao thats alot. Shot as far as I know all you need is the bulb which is about 50-60$ and it works with a mag ballast of the same wattage


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

whys it so exspensive then lol


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 18, 2014)

I find it a little interesting that only one person reviewed that light and he downs LED's lolol. I wonder if he bought the chinese panels that burn out. Expensive though for that little setup 600 bucks you could have yourself an Area51 and not worry about cooling the bulb.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

yea im not sold on leds but this cmh is the truth!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/phillips-elite-agro-315w-t12-cmh-in-open-fixtures-impressive.771916/

good thread on it


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea im not sold on leds but this cmh is the truth!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/phillips-elite-agro-315w-t12-cmh-in-open-fixtures-impressive.771916/
> 
> good thread on it


I think there is too much debate over which system works the best when it really comes down to genetics. I have had certain genetics work better under hps and others under LED. I also underfeed according to feeding charts because I give 1/2 or less and only give nnutes once per week. I am a strong believer in genetics over everything else. I have had an OG clone with nutes and with straight tap water come out looking and smelling so similar that it was hard to figure out which one didn't get any extra food.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

im gonna give em a try. need to upgrade my lights so im gonna give these a shot...they seem real efficient


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im gonna give em a try. need to upgrade my lights so im gonna give these a shot...they seem real efficient


Make sure you keep the thread updated. I really want to get one, but am hesitant to shell out the scratch


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

those soliteks are looking good too.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> those soliteks are looking good too.


Yeah bud, I was really surprised with em. Def worth a look. Tge only thing I didnt like is that I continues to get vertical growth up to about week 6 of flower (as u can tell from the one pic, I had to bend that fucker!) but they run very cool. The buds would grow into and press against the cool tube and wouldnt even burn em


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

that bent bud made me laugh!


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 18, 2014)

I am loving my LEDs the initial cost was hard to swallow but if they last as long as they say than I will have no problems. 3 year warranty and the chinese one that broke got me a full refund and the light technically still works but it has some burnt lenses so I sat it on the side. I don't think that it will start a fire just burn some plastic chemicals that might give me cancer so I might throw it away lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

im without a doubt copping one and then upgrading to 2 or 3 of those lights. cant wait! i got a few yeti f3s i transplanted to 1 gals. wait to sex those. grateful grapes are 9 of 11 it looks like. 2 look to be damped but ill let em got a day ...i got cherry puff at 58 daze i think. gotta chop it early. no bud or money. ill get pics of that up tho, shes getting her lean on. she started with a gal of soil and its eaten down to like half gal. also gonna cull some phenos tomorrow. some rare darkness, the sin d, buddha tahoe 2, few others. time to make room for more seedpoppin...

the sin deisel is good smoke but just tiny yeilds and funky growth. ill get pics up. the pineapple express burns the sin d. gonna f2 my rare darkness pheno #1, has a great og structure. hope some TK lies in those. then culling the #s1,6,n maybe the 7. might f2 7 to keep genetics open. search thru 4,5,n 7 f2s for any gems. buddha T 2 is good but not as good as 1. banana puff will go till she cant go any longer. hope not any longer the n11wks. im about to flower out all my male so expect some serious fuckin chuckin. cherry mountain 2 is culled after being f2ed. also about to get some cuts via trade now im bug free. i need to build a nice quarantine. ill show you how to do this so when you get cuts you dont fuck shit up!


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> power pie stud at harvest...stunk the basement up like limes n garlic bo. stem rub was mentholated lime.View attachment 3244839 View attachment 3244841 View attachment 3244842 View attachment 3244843 View attachment 3244844 View attachment 3244845 View attachment 3244846 View attachment 3244847 View attachment 3244848


holy man that's some balls


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> holy man that's some balls



man what a beast right! and such a crazy funk he put off, i cant wait for his sisters to finish flowering. few more weeks  and all headsack hopefully...

also, i just got a lil thing of coco water with aloe. will be experimenting with cloning and feeding.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 19, 2014)

progress is a forward motion, least that's what I hear. I swear a day doesn't go by that I don't learn something interesting.

looking good over here though for sure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> progress is a forward motion, least that's what I hear. I swear a day doesn't go by that I don't learn something interesting.
> 
> looking good over here though for sure.


thanks homie! much appreciated.i hope when people read my threads they laugh and learn 

hoping i get that charlottes web and gg4 in less than a week as well  let the healing begin!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

for anybody doing anything on instagram....better think twice!

http://wordondastreet.com/feds-use-instagram-arrest-350-drug-dealers-seize-7-million-one-weekend/

someone got popped yesterday with more expected.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

bout to try to auction some shit off on ebay. get some bread for a 315watter. my shits been lacking without worm shit too, need to start a wormfarm. chopped the cherry puff today at 58 days. early. shit sucks being broke. but im still glad i grabbed those beans  gonna eat em...lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> for anybody doing anything on instagram....better think twice!
> 
> http://wordondastreet.com/feds-use-instagram-arrest-350-drug-dealers-seize-7-million-one-weekend/
> 
> someone got popped yesterday with more expected.


Lol I made a instagram account to get in touch with rd when they first left riu. I rarely post anything on that account.
Where im from we really dont twerk with the social media.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

yea going to the bar is social media lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

looks like my sunshine daydream made it. be getting to those after i run through my grape packs. i need blueberries too


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I made a instagram account to get in touch with rd when they first left riu. I rarely post anything on that account.
> Where im from we really dont twerk with the social media.


This is the exact reason why I don't do social media the police are on it and they monitor it like crazy. You can't even make a threat on it anymore or the police will be showing up at your house to take you in. If your legal I understand posting things on there cus lots of young guys are growing and testing strains and what better way to get strains noticed by the world. But if your not legal than you must be dumb as rocks to be posting stuff on there about cannabis


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

ace of spades. seems to be either 50 50 or jtr leaning. nice lemon berry flav. decent effect. see how these AOS plants to on run #2. chopped at 58 daze...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

heres the cherry puff at day 58. some nanna but no seeds. probably could take to 70 daze and i will in a nice big pot next time. great smoke though, dry enough today to roll up. real sweet with a tart in there. earthy as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

few more of the cherry puff.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

thumps mix. my 1st time uppotting during flower. i really want to get as much as i can on this plant!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

sin deisel. just a weird plant, was decent smoke but not worthy to keep around.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

buddha tahoe #2. both plants were looking real sickly, thought it was ph. ended up being calmg deficiency. greening up nicely now....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

buddha tahoe #1. this is all lemons and earth. loved her stink so much i forgot to smell the #2. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

heres that rare darkness #1. the og pheno in structure and def smells in flower but didnt translate when dried. was nice gdp type flavor n smells. real weird! here she is at about 49 daze. not sure if im gonna cull her. got that lime og, buddha#1, and bunch of stuff to pop. def will be f2ed and added to the rd#s 4 n 5. bet the f2s pump out nice og phenos too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

getting back to my perpetual. mites knocked out a few cycles. im about to spray another last treatment to make sure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

this lil bulbs not bad. led bulb for household replacements. im gonna rig up 5 or 6 and see how they veg a few of these mom boxes... the 100w t5s bumb in these card board boxes. seedlings are 9 greatful grapes. and then the newest addition, sunshine daydream.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

and thennnnnnnn we have 3 yeti f3s in fresh 1 gals to sex and a kraken x astrodawg all supercropped to shit ready for flower after cloning.


----------



## ILM (Sep 23, 2014)

God dam man you sound super busy
Looks like your gonna have your hands full for quite a while no doubt


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2014)

yes growing out only a few plant gives me lil to zero chance of finding keepers. even from these elite breeders....pfft


----------



## ILM (Sep 23, 2014)

What's your average veg.time??


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2014)

1 week to 3 depending on pot size , strain, and training.this 98 bubba has been vegging i think 2 months now. i want to try out either 3 or 5 gal pots and i think my yeild will jump. these 1 gals are good for single cola but as soon as u top it it needs more space to work in. also lately i havent been timing em in veg. iv been just waiting till they hit a foot then flower unless im sexing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> 1 week to 3 depending on pot size , strain, and training.this 98 bubba has been vegging i think 2 months now. i want to try out either 3 or 5 gal pots and i think my yeild will jump. these 1 gals are good for single cola but as soon as u top it it needs more space to work in. also lately i havent been timing em in veg. iv been just waiting till they hit a foot then flower unless im sexing.


Well imo its how you work your grow with the pot sizes. But you are right topping in 1 gals is bitch. I like 1 gals to flower single cola clones or veg but if topping and trying to get the most from your girls up to 3 or 5 gals for the bigger yield for sure.
How many watts you flower under or should I ask how many flower rooms?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2014)

im under a 600 bout to go down to a 4x4 tent and a 20in x 36 in tent with a 250. bout to flower all of my males too. do some serious slinging in 60 days. im looking to upgrade with 2 more 4 x 4 tents and 2 315w LEC metal halide lights. prob be a thousand dollar upgrade and pay itself off in the 1st 60 days easy!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

Thats the way to do it bro! I have 5 cabs right now and after this next harvest I plan on upgrading. I am going to drop 2 flower cabs and make a bigger one.

Veg cab - 200 watts CFL
Stud cab - 90 watt LED
Flower Cab 1 - 400 w HPS
Flower Cab 2 - 600 w HPS
Flower Cab 3 - 400 w HPS + 300 w LED

I temp stopped running the Solis Tek, as that lamp produced a bit better quality but scarificed a bit of yield.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2014)

getting ready to flower out all my males in 1 gal pots. im wondering if this sour d is sterile. gonna hit stard and tresd with some power pie pollen and see if i stored this shit wrong. but ill be flowering out rare darkness, sour d, cherry mountain 1 n 2, mendodawg, and flaming cookies. if that sour d is sterile it will deflate me a lil...


----------



## coppershot (Sep 24, 2014)

damn man you're running nuff strains. looking good and keep updating. cant wait to see the results after you flower all them boys....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2014)

yea the last 2 pollen chucks were fails! the sour d male is sterile or i stored it wrong. well see tonight as im hitting the dawgs with power pie


----------



## coppershot (Sep 24, 2014)

nice, good luck and I hope it turns out better for you than last time!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea the last 2 pollen chucks were fails! the sour d male is sterile or i stored it wrong. well see tonight as im hitting the dawgs with power pie


sometime the pollen doesnt stay sterl long enough in freezer try fridge first then freezer look on ebay or amozon for the silica packs that absorb moister try to use the fresh male pollen let your females go off if you can like 1 or 2 weeks before you flower the male i tried it it works best that way i lost rounds trying to do the freezer way its best to do it fresh in my opionion your doing fucken asome too..


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea the last 2 pollen chucks were fails! the sour d male is sterile or i stored it wrong. well see tonight as im hitting the dawgs with power pie


How did you store your pollen? I have pollen in the fridge that is almost 2 years old and it still works. Came from my studly self-topping pink male plushberry!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2014)

this batch is only a month or so. i had some that was 6 months that was still good last time i made seeds. we will see, i hate wondering why shit didnt work. ill find out what went wrong


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

im gona start testing the pollen in this machine that is used to test for pesticides and mold or Bactria also gona get a micro scope and start to check it out just for the sake of checking it out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

happy as shit. just found a few 5gal growbags. saved me some money and i can get these going asap. want to go from running tons of 1gals to mostly 5gal. looks to be 9 in a 4x4 but i may try to get 12 -16. should up my yeild and lessen my work.


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

Work smart, not hard.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

iv been flowering topped plants in 1 gals lol some have done good but most have tiny buds. but going up to 5 gals im expecting fat buds now  1st up will be forum cut then the chem 4. time to practice topping/fimming n get that shit down pat.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 26, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> happy as shit. just found a few 5gal growbags. saved me some money and i can get these going asap. want to go from running tons of 1gals to mostly 5gal. looks to be 9 in a 4x4 but i may try to get 12 -16. should up my yeild and lessen my work.


In my 600 cab (3'x3.5') i do 9 x 3 gallon potters. In my 400 cab i do 10-12 x 1 gallon pots.

It depends on the strain for which can they go in. I like small kushes, ogs, bubbas in the 400 as I honestly dont see much of a difference in yield with smaller plants in larger potters


----------



## kgp (Sep 26, 2014)

I always use 5 gallon pots. 6 per 1k. Sometimes it's an overkill and bleaches the leaves. Sometimes they love that shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2014)

how long you veg from transplant to flip, 2-4 depending on strain?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> how long you veg from transplant to flip, 2-4 depending on strain?


Personally, i never keep track of veg times. I let the girls tell me when they are ready. If some are ready begore others, then i will top & train to keep the canopy even. 

From seed i wont flower till i have prefliwers and alternating nodes.

From clone, as long as they are at the height I like and are growing vigorously i will flip


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

same as me. i wait to see sex.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

gotta show cannaventure some love. told him how my sin deisel pack went. said hell hook up something for the bullshit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

any of yous into brewing up FPEs? fermented plant extracts?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> any of yous into brewing up FPEs? fermented plant extracts?


Uuuuummmm..... About a pound? No, wait, i mean 2 more weeks


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

huh? lol


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2014)

No clue about FPEs... So i gave the 2 universal RIU answers! Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

ok well ill post more info as i learn. itll stepup ur gardening game as well as mine lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2014)

amgprb said:


> No clue about FPEs... So i gave the 2 universal RIU answers! Lol





amgprb said:


> Uuuuummmm..... About a pound? No, wait, i mean 2 more weeks


Lmao I have to say I heard that about million times on this site


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2014)

that was pretty funny!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2014)

so sad, be downgraded to the tent for now. at least a week before i figure out whats my next move...mad pics of everything in flower tho. be posting those tom, im about to burn n crash hard.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2014)

took down the outdoor yesterday. put 10 clones out and only like 7 made it. i let my boy take care of em which means they werent taken care of lol few died and there were spots of mold. in the end the ones i can tell are mendodawg, that grape pixy stick is a dead giveaway. banana puff seems ok. cherry puff is def dank. i think the last 2 are buddha tahoe and no clue on last one at this point lol hoping i can get a zip


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 1, 2014)

iv been doing reading n shit....https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/fermented-plant-extracts-and-making-your-own-nutrient-line.18772/


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2014)

my homies found guilty. feds lied! so greasy!!!!!! shit hurts alot....


----------



## amgprb (Oct 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> my homies found guilty. feds lied! so greasy!!!!!! shit hurts alot....


??? Canna related?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2014)

no dif drug. but my close n loyal friends. family really. they had just retired from shit as well. bad hit. hoping they dont get the max time.


----------



## amgprb (Oct 9, 2014)

That sux.... Hopefully they pull through


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2014)

suxxors for sure. hopefully they don't get maxed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2014)

facing 20 , not too many that wouldnt tell. just when we were gonna get paid of the green rush too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 10, 2014)

be popping some bright moments in a week or 2. soon as i move the grateful grapes under the MH


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2014)

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com


----------



## amgprb (Oct 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com


Very interesting... Going to have to read a bit more thoroughly when I have some time


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2014)

i was against transplanting during flower. but i tried it and it def helped! i took a 1gal and put it in a 3 at about 3 weeks in. it was after the stretch. the buds all stretched for a week and are now filling out very nicely. i found a fucking mite in my flower tent im fucking pissed. on a cookies plant i vegged a lil longer. bout to spray with the cinnamite im not giving that one the chop so fast, might as well experiment lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2014)

Yea ive done it a couple times myself. It does a little shock and causes some wierd things sometimes but its does buff up some. I just did it with a auto I thought was a photo lol mislabeled.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> if your looking, you already know! stay tuned for the shit.....


 boson baked beans are well tasty . i wood smoke mine with dryed weed trim leafs.........try it


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 14, 2014)

made some nice shatter from the power pie. love sincity seeds, their shit is high yeilding for extracts! 10gs in and got like 1.2 back


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 14, 2014)

lets see if this flaming cookies pollen is still good. gotta see what plants are hitting days 24 25....


----------



## furnz (Oct 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> lets see in this flaming cookies pollen is still good. gotta see what plants are hitting days 24 25....


Share?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2014)

sharings caring for sheezy! just hit stardawg and powerpie2 with power pie pollen. lets see if this pollens good...


----------



## furnz (Oct 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> sharings caring for sheezy! just hit stardawg and powerpie2 with power pie pollen. lets see if this pollens good...


How old is it?
I have 3 year old pollen I might try for shits and giggles.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 15, 2014)

the flaming cookie pollen is a year old and the powerpie pollen is like 3 months


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 18, 2014)

sorry i havent been on much. iv been kinda depressed since that verdict. still been taking mad pics. ill be posting p[ics all day today till the fight. be back....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=286000&part=sports

fighttime


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 19, 2014)

ok so i just downloaded all those pics i couldnt find lol ill be uploading inbetween football games. 

heres my grateful grape doing good. i could be buggin but the stemrubs on these is mostly burnt rubber


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

just peeked in the male tent. fuckin pollen blizzard! guess its time  wont be fucking this batch up either, got my sifting screen n vials ready. lets go....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 26, 2014)

not sure if i fucked this pollen up. i put it in vials and on my t5 to dry. today shits looking clumpy. looks like it absorbed moisture instead of drying out lol prob shouldnt have dried it next to the ez cloner! im gonna keep these vials seperate from the next fleecing just in case. also looking to use asap, just in case!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 27, 2014)

took my 1st official hit of stardawg.no cure jusy dry at 56 days. great headrush!lemony earthy windex cleaner. real nice smoke. next run will be to 63days. not a fan of that windex flav, hopefully going longer will bring out that gas. got tresdawg drying so shes next up...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 28, 2014)

ofcourse motorbreath is sold out. fucking pist! cant stand being broke. missing all kinds of good shit.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 31, 2014)

was fucking around with the tote full of clones, swear to god a black widow zip lined off one n scared the fuck out of me. havent found it yet either, shit was pitch black and fat fucker. i hope im bugging....


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> was fucking around with the tote full of clones, swear to god a black widow zip lined off one n scared the fuck out of me. havent found it yet either, shit was pitch black and fat fucker. i hope im bugging....


fuck big spiders bro lol. I turn into a 6'2" 220lb girl instantly lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 1, 2014)

That black widow playing spiderman vs venom in there lol. I'm about to start updating my thread once I get the 2 new comers in good shape and popping some beans. Should be a nice christmas


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

hell yea not much scares me, but fuck that shit had me jump. xmas is gonna be great this year no doubt!  got enough cookies to hopefully last till xmas night.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

ok finally smoking the tresdawg, cut at 56 and on like day 3 cure. nice potency, has a nice earth and lemon. me likey! the stardawg took on gas after a lil cure. guess they both took on that gas actually  but the star is def got an extra funk on her. not sure if i have room for buddha tahoe any more lol specially when i crack these karma beans!!! then the area 51 shit!!!! chucking all my males in search of studs as well, except maybe 1 or 2.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

98 bubba day one....


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

rare darkness 4...like this plant alot! 2nd run, cut at 56(last chopped at 49). great crystal coverage, great lilac/lavender/grapey flavors and smells.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

please excuse the cat hairs! wont be having fucking hairballs anymore...after they keep bringing bugs around they dont go in the garden, plus i dont have a growroom, downsized for a run or 2.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

a thumps mix thats been nicknamed guava. becoming a patient favorite! last run i cut out the guano and my boy said everyhit was blueberrys . i got nice chocolate like earth and fruit. shits the fire for sure...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks airy ill send u some Obama crosses to fire og n bubba rockstar to fire og n Albert walker og to platnuim cookies the white to xxx gsc hopefully u find a keeper


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

look at the males under 120w procyon led in a small tent. 6 males in 1 gals doing great.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Looks airy ill send u some Obama crosses to fire og n bubba rockstar to fire og n Albert walker og to platnuim cookies the white to xxx gsc hopefully u find a keeper


it was fluffy but not airy. make sense? shit was light n fluffy but what breaking it down it was so sticky and was thick like leather or some shit. but anyone that fucks with me knows bag appeal is really nothing to me! have had garbage looking shit bang you out. if my word is on it, people know its good. when shit goes legal out here my name will be my brand.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

and if i get 3 or 4 zips to a 5 gal with this guava, shes a keeper


----------



## thump easy (Nov 1, 2014)

Ow wow dude that's so a some i got the biggest smile on my face it pimp!!!!!those males looking good!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

kraken x astrodawg from area 51 genetics. dudes got packs for 20 bucks on facebook. your welcome if its not too late. packs of all kinds of shit, not just this.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Ow wow dude that's so a some i got the biggest smile on my face it pimp!!!!!those males looking good!!


keep smiling cause thats what this plant did, extra big smiles from everyone  yea these look much better in 1gal instead of lil pots. the gsc male is so lanky shes getting chucked.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

another company im digging is sincity seeds! ill be grabbing blue power for some breeding stock when i can. heres powerpie day 30something i forget, a topping tester. much better than supercropping! low yeilds of raw dank. high yeilds for extracts.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

another area 51 genetics, alien isolation= white fire alien x tahoe alien. another fire plant! dudes gots raw for sure right here....


----------



## ILM (Nov 1, 2014)

Str8 fireshit looks insane


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

friends and i have thoroughly enjoyed all these hybrids. its really hard to narrow shit down to a few!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

rare darkness 5. this one has nice golf ball nugs and has some slight og chemmy funk behind the same smells as rd4. lil more cat pissy too. drying atm.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

rd 5 may knock rd4 off. watch the 3rd run go black too  this run you could see the leaf edges getting dark purp/black. winter too, over!

i popped these looking for nice grape ape phenos and prayed for a grape ape og. this could be that grape og joint.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

rare dark 4 dried up. shits tiny nugs but heavy. think this was around 8grams. doesnt look it right....


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

where I buy, MUST BUY MEOW  Those Alien Isolation pics MY GOD !


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

cherry puff.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> where I buy, MUST BUY MEOW  Those Alien Isolation pics MY GOD !


those might be avail... only place i know of is FB at area 51 command base.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

northern lights bx tester from red eye n ready. day 10 of flower....


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

cookies at 40dazeish


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

cherry mountain 1 n 2. very similar in growth smells and flav. but num 1 has an extra tart like cherry should. both are great smoke...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

cookies at 53 days. not gonna make it to 63 i dont think...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2014)

got the best problem ever. gotta put the last 3 nl5 bx in flower and no where to put this cookies at day 55ish. i love the minty spice its putting off. could kill the males n use that tent i guess.....nahhhhhhh chop goes the weasel cause the weasel goes chop! got 2 others coming down the 24th, wtf not!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2014)

you know whats fucking annoying....seems most of my posts of pics fucking double posts! grrr

lookingat some of these pics, im like damn tiny buds. if you run 1 gals my advice is dont fucking top or transplant before flower n veg at least a week! run em sog style


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2014)

so another bright moment up n died for literally no reason. had nice cotys got to bout 4 inches and just died. so got 7 in solos that i just watered in a lil azamax. still got bugs floating around for various reasons. though t BM are untouched and ponyboy golden for the moment


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 9, 2014)

so few updates. rd 4 defeated rd5 in the pheno test. killed off the sour d n flaming cookie males. collected pollen of those and the rest. mendodawg male looks to maybe be a stud, pics in a few. wanna hit the chem 4 and trainwreck with him to bring out those genes and hopefully keep the mendos color n grape flavors. my friend told me my arcata cut is waiting for me  gonna keep the cherry mountain males around n have them do a few things. redeye said after testing the NL if i want to i can breed em so well see whatsup with those  grateful grape should see flower soon. rare darkness male will hit my 98bubba and rd4. then hes retired. and am about to pop some jojo rizo sour grapes a friend graced me with. think thats about all to update...oh yea alien iso= WFA x kraken. got one of those looking great. chopping one of these today or tom at bout 8weeks in. have chopped her at 37 days and 47ish and she was great both times, retarded i know at 37. didnt realize that early til i checked after chop lol and my 2nd pollen harvest looks so much healthier then the 1st, more yeild and its nice yellow. 1st one is all clumpy  dried next to the ezcloner and next to flower will be stardawg in 3g bag and chem 4 . let the games begin...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

first 3 pics are chem 4 in a 2+gal pot getting trained, 2nd set of 2 are stardawg in 3gal bag and last 3 are forum cut topped tied back and soon to be supercropped a bit in a 5gal.....needing some yeild on these flavors


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

cookies in a 1gal bag.last time got 7gs and this time im thinking 12-14...day 50ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

cookies in a 2+gal pot at same day as above. found a leaf with mites. gonna try out the microbe life sample pack on the 5 gal run with the cookies and another plant, prob mendodawg


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

cherry puff at like 8 days in


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

bubba kush at day 22. gotta spray her again as shes how mites got on the gsc. will be my 1st time spraying in flower no choice, my xmas doe... gonna brew up the garlic n habenero mix then hope that does it. picking off infected leaves really doeshelp and can eliminate them off a plant if early enough.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

northern lights bx #1 n #2///


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

here is power pie number 2 pollinated with some f2s. day 58ish, thought that studs pollen was dead but i was dead wrong


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

heres the stardawg at 58ish as well. shes been hit with the power pie stud. guess i should give her some N lol shes got 2 weeks to go and looks like shes on E... oh well lol sorry for the shitty pics and shitty plant


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2014)

here is kraken x astrodawg from area 51 genetics. day 53 or so. and a bud i had to clone due to the 1st one not rooting.clearly my fault lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2014)

found some brickweed seeds i stashed from like 07. think i may pop em looking for something special. i assume theyre mexican or colombian. theyre from that nice arizona mids, skunky brght neon green with few seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2014)

heres my bright moments seedlings. transplanted the grateful grape into 1gal bags to sex. so far got 1 of each so theyll be flowered in 2 weeks. gotta get some warrior to germ these sour grapes. anyone have any good advice bout germing older seeds? was thinking bout brewing up a sst from cannabis seeds


----------



## amgprb (Nov 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> found some brickweed seeds i stashed from like 07. think i may pop em looking for something special. i assume theyre mexican or colombian. theyre from that nice arizona mids, skunky brght neon green with few seeds.


Yeah buddy! U get your "safe" addy situation figured out yet? If you want a quest for something special i got some beans from the late 70s early 80s... As my uncle calls em "that old school biker skunk" haha! Hit me up bro


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2014)

just gotta go get a po box, i keep putting it off lol

but those old school biker skunk sound interesting, id throw some in with these AZ mids like why not. def put a few of those aside for me!


----------



## coppershot (Nov 17, 2014)

I missed a few pages but I spent the last 30 minutes getting caught up. man those power pie look awesome! great job as always and looking forward to your breeding project(s).


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2014)

yea ill have a few of those to give out (power pie f2) in few weeks, xmas give away or something


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea ill have a few of those to give out (power pie f2) in few weeks, xmas give away or something


Lol funny dude. On your ganja clause tip. Cant wait tho as around that time I should have a long needed harvest


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 19, 2014)

goddamn speaking of ganja clause! was waiting on some karma nigerian haze x biker kush, homie sends with those some c99 f5, some mt hood huckleberry f2s, and some choc x perun? waiting on info bout those, im gonna be fucking happy if those are a choc thai cross.


----------



## ILM (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya boy.hope im not on the naughty list.
Ill be putting out cookies and milk


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

so choc x perun is chocolope x perun which is afghani x pinky


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

so i have no headbag, no money to go get one, and the cookies is bout day 59...


----------



## amgprb (Nov 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> so i have no headbag, no money to go get one, and the cookies is bout day 59...


C'mon over homie! I will get the torch fired up, dabs???!!!! Hahaha


----------



## loquacious (Nov 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> if your looking, you already know! stay tuned for the shit.....


My father loved that candy, but I think it is thoroughly disgusting!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2014)

what candy?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2014)

power pie at day 64 i think. reeks lime lime n garlic.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2014)

gsc day 60


----------



## ILM (Nov 21, 2014)

Ya man swing thru I just grabbed a sick bad of vortex first tga strain I've encountered and she's frosty as fuck with a great high .I'm not greedy I'm always willing to help a fellow green brother out


----------



## coppershot (Nov 21, 2014)

dammmmmmn those look so nice. love the frost on them. your power pie has me sold.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2014)

Lime and garlic, what an interesting profile. Can't say the garlic sounds appealing but it sure looks delicious. I wonder how it will translate into flavor.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 22, 2014)

take 1 cup rice and 1 cup bottled water, mix and shake for 5 minutes. strain rice n let sit in dark warm area for a week uncovered.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 22, 2014)

https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_download.php?id=504161709720593&eid=ASvFhOFJFbDhqkKhZQCfG8L-A8o6OBJ8-DM05D9MiEcKxEAw5w4HYb-9rDOyQX6hrfw&inline=1&ext=1416711083&hash=ASsms6PAzuoiv3fM


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

damn that link goes nowhere was supposed to show the breakdown of coconut water. unbelievable shit!!!! not sure bout that foliar recipe but ill def be feeding in my reg from now on, prob alternate watering with molasses n then coco water. shit has aminos, cytokinens, auxins, vitamins, cal mg and K, and a fuck ton more shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

bright moments before uppot


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

power pie got bout 10 gs. i didnt even try or pay much mind. this was a topping test vs SC and topping for sure is her fav. lime garlic funk, nice sweetness about it not that offensive garlic. great smoke, seems 50 50 S/I


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

more....


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2014)

i know i said i was chopping the gsc few days ago, but i procrastinated.  chopping today tho day 62 ....


----------



## coppershot (Nov 23, 2014)

looking good GG. let us know how the chop goes!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2014)

gonna start incorporating SST(sprouted seed tea) into my weekly reg. got someone collecting mid seeds for me and ill be using a cannabis seed sprout tea  cant wait!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2014)

Stop procrastinating bruh!!! Lol looking good tho and hope you find some goods in those power lie f2s..


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2014)

im not popping any. im bout to get the key lime pie cut to replace the power pie as well  smoking on the pp2 is damn close to the forum cookies too so no big loss . the pp1 is the bigger loss but oh well ill find something else comparable


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2014)

squeezed n smelt the main cola on all the males in revegging. goddamn these fucks smell so fucking good! and nice resin ill get a few pics up. im revegn the 2 cherry mountain and the mendodawg. got the glue in solos hoping they do good, do far so good. gonna have to have a heating pad in my pollinatiopn tent to keep the birthing process warm. shits cold n fucking up my reveg...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 27, 2014)

made icewax from my gsc trim. did 8 washes using the 190 and 45 bags. 1st wash is rediculious! damn near fullmelt clear domes. left no ash, had friends that were dabbing me up. busted out the pyrex of bubble and they were amazed. my bubble was better then there wax. they were like damn that leaves no ash or residue and tastes mad good. the 8th wash is where it stopped looking at least a lil melty. i pressed the 6th wash and its like smoking candy. their dabs were harsh n had a crackle to it, shit scared me. i got a few pics of the washes. i washed prob 10gs of freshfrozen pulling a point 1 each time lol. also pulled 35 grams off the 2 cookie plants. lil heavy due to seeds.


----------



## ILM (Nov 27, 2014)

You in bean town.
Fucking snow in November shits cold as fuck


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 27, 2014)

not at the moment, near plymouth rock atm.  where thanks give started! happy turkey day to all my friends


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 27, 2014)

Same to you and enjoy gobble gobble day with the family n friends.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 28, 2014)

was looking at my revegn males. the cherry mountains dont look so sweet but the mendo looks aight. but he has stacked on some nice resin! real nice trichs and ill get pics to show off. shit has me in awe, and the smells are great. hoping i can build a company of this guy...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Nov 28, 2014)

That key lime pie. Wowsers. Lucky dog you!!! Have a wonderful weekend bro.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 29, 2014)

So are you going to be mostly doing female x male crosses?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2014)

yes most if not all will be m x f , ill eventually make some s1 and fem crosses further down the line.

ill s1 plants id like to search thru to look for new phenos where i dont want to introduce new genes, also want to make sure a plant i fem is strong and stress tested

been contemplating a second bean company catering strictly to fem crosses and S1s.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 29, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yes most if not all will be m x f , ill eventually make some s1 and fem crosses further down the line.


Going to be busy busy lol. Thats whats up tho. Looks like you are going to have alot of fire with those cuts you are going to be using. Can't wait to see it all unfold.


----------



## amgprb (Nov 29, 2014)

@greenghost420 

R you in instagram? I just signed up


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2014)

no instagram just fakebook lol just got done sexing the greatful grape. looks like 2 males and 7 fems  stemrubs are all over, from grapey to burnt rubber. one has a pencil eraser smell. one is piney. im pretty hopeful this may be my best pack from gage green.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

got a homie popping some mendodawg f2s, 8 for 8 on germ. cant wait to see what he finds!


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2014)

amgprb said:


> @greenghost420
> 
> R you in instagram? I just signed up


Look me up bro. Kgp_canna_farm


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

i just signed up for tsu dot com and the green pool dot net. i dont like the IG/FB fed connection. pretty scary actually...


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> no instagram just fakebook lol just got done sexing the greatful grape. looks like 2 males and 7 fems  stemrubs are all over, from grapey to burnt rubber. one has a pencil eraser smell. one is piney. im pretty hopeful this may be my best pack from gage green.


fuck Facebook. Lol I had to delete my shit. Way too much drama. I started to get all in the drama and bullshit until I noticed how much time I was wasting.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

LOLLLLLL mad drama. keeps me from starting shit....


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

im just waiting on FB to boot me , when they ask for id or whatever theyre doing im on to the next site, maybe twitter lol


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im just waiting on FB to boot me , when they ask for id or whatever theyre doing im on to the next site, maybe twitter lol


Yeah, I didn't like that shit about making peeps use there real names. If I was using my real name I wouldn't be posting what I did. Lol 

Plus my family and friends don't need to know I'm obsessed with cannabis. 

I get nervous posting on ig too, but I try and limit it to bud shots, never my whole garden or plant counts, or any personal info that can be used against me in court..


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

as long as you turn of gps setting i think your good. cause shit stamps pics with fucking gps coordinates, hell no!


----------



## amgprb (Dec 3, 2014)

kgp said:


> Look me up bro. Kgp_canna_farm


You now have a new follower! Haha

*edit: nice pics!


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2014)

amgprb said:


> You now have a new follower! Haha
> 
> *edit: nice pics!


So do you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

https://www. tsu.co/greenghost420 found this site that pays u a share of its ad revenues


----------



## amgprb (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> https://www. tsu.co/greenghost420 found this site that pays u a share of its ad revenues


Broken link


----------



## amgprb (Dec 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> https://www. tsu.co/greenghost420 found this site that pays u a share of its ad revenues


Edit:

U put a space between www. & tsu

I just cut & paste and it works.... I will check it out


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

yes just in case links set off an alarm, remove the spaces and link is fine, interesting concept i like alot. if facebook paid me for their bullshit id stay


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 3, 2014)

Got the triple B on my flist now


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2014)

how long u been over there?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2014)

just started flowering 2 of these grate grapes. also started adding in that coconut water into the reg and plants seem really happy since. gg4 is looking good, just coming out of the stress from getting hosed. i got some pics to put up in a few...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> how long u been over there?


couple weeks, got 69 cents bro!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2014)

got my lil seedrun going on week 3 in the basement. they have barely grown at all due to the 50-60 degree temp. lol oops. threw my seedling mat in there, hopefully that boosts it to at least 75. got rd5, chem 4, cherry mtn, and power pie 1 in there, should make some decent hybrids


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2014)

oh yea, grateful grapes getting flowering rolling, bright moments is vegging nice, so its time to pop these sour grapes and wrap up my hunt for a fuego grape pheno.l considering popping a 2nd pack too, not sure yet. as for my cherry hunt thinking the cherry mountain will beat out my cherry puff. puffs lil sweeter and the mtn has a tart i really like.

feels good to finally have some worm shit as well!  gonna grab some compost in few days...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounding good man throw some pics of the lil ones


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2014)

I GOT A SHIT TON OF PICS ON THE CAM, I JUST HATE UPLOADING FOR AN HOUR OR 2 LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> I GOT A SHIT TON OF PICS ON THE CAM, I JUST HATE UPLOADING FOR AN HOUR OR 2 LOL


1 reason I bought a phone with a cam just as good as a good point n shoot. 16.1 megapixel on my phone


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> I GOT A SHIT TON OF PICS ON THE CAM, I JUST HATE UPLOADING FOR AN HOUR OR 2 LOL


Time for a PC upgrade? I can't help but wonder what kind of archaic machine are you running on that uploading photos takes so long?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2014)

laptop from 2008 , uploading 100 pics sucks. using the neighbors connection is much slower than when i go to a friends. more the net than my pc...

anyone have any tips for germing old seeds?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 19, 2014)

Make sure your temps are tight and RH high. Do a little scuffing with sandpaper on the outside. They will probably be lacking vigor and maybe some of the prestored nutrients. I'd also use some molasses and kelp meal in a reallly light soluition for germination. I'd use those two because they are quite diverse in what they provide and hard to overdo - although I think I'd keep it light anyway. I've seen it recommended from a few different sources. I've also seen Fulvic acid recommended but IDK the mechanisms or the why.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2014)

yea wishing i had some kind of kelp product.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 19, 2014)

Found this too: 






Maybe it will be helpful.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 20, 2014)

nice i may try that with the rag n leaky faucet lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2014)

i just did a scuff n into cup of water with some h202, gonna check in few hours. its been bout 10...


----------



## amgprb (Dec 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i just did a scuff n into cup of water with some h202, gonna check in few hours. its been bout 10...


I was just going through an old box in the basement the other day. Found a cigarette celophane with 6 or 7 beans in it with "dank" and "1999" written on them with perm marker. No clue what they are, but I kept em for a reason. Thinking I should pop them and see what kind of surprise I get!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2014)

thats awesome! iv found a few bagged up bagseeds over the last few years lol the seeds im germing are sour grapes from jojo rizo so im hoping for a good germ rate.

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2013/09/cannabis_encyclopedia_strain_review_grape_stomper.php


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thats awesome! iv found a few bagged up bagseeds over the last few years lol the seeds im germing are sour grapes from jojo rizo so im hoping for a good germ rate.


Nice!!! I think thats where the grape stomper was found.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2014)

hopefully i find something sick before an open pollination goes down...

ill think up a good name since sour grapes is apothecary


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

i did that exact method in that video, got all 10 to pop. even a lil shitty one i was gonna crush. only prob was one grew threw the mesh but lil bit of vibrating it ad it worked its way out without damage (i hope lol). after all the frankies talk i was sure i was gonna pop some haze beans. but ultimately decided on c99, then redecided to pop the last of my ggg beans, then onto the c99 and hopefully i can get 5 packs of the frankies reg n fems when they come back round. that haze was no ceiling and funky like a mofo. boutr to do the uploading thing...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

i have 7 banana puff and 3 cherry puff to clear out my ggg collection.would really love a badass banana og. after i get these to flower i have some really quality shit to get thru: 5 packs of area 51, 4 packs of karma, 50 yeti og, some bodhi, and working on trading for some snow high true gansta og f2s. if i could find a nice pinetar og male id be happy  cant forget ill be popping some mo thumps mix, loving this plant i found so far. couldve been luck tho lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i have 7 banana puff and 3 cherry puff to clear out my ggg collection.would really love a badass banana og. after i get these to flower i have some really quality shit to get thru: 5 packs of area 51, 4 packs of karma, 50 yeti og, some bodhi, and working on trading for some snow high true gansta og f2s. if i could find a nice pinetar og male id be happy  cant forget ill be popping some mo thumps mix, loving this plant i found so far. couldve been luck tho lol


Damn sounds like some real shit about to go down there.. 50 yeti ogs,5 packs a51 and 4 packs karmas gear ah man..
Im sure youll find a few elites in that bunch.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i have 7 banana puff and 3 cherry puff to clear out my ggg collection.would really love a badass banana og. after i get these to flower i have some really quality shit to get thru: 5 packs of area 51, 4 packs of karma, 50 yeti og, some bodhi, and working on trading for some snow high true gansta og f2s. if i could find a nice pinetar og male id be happy  cant forget ill be popping some mo thumps mix, loving this plant i found so far. couldve been luck tho lol


What yetis are you running? F3 or bx?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

from my understanding a friend bought some bx few years ago and worked those to f3s. grow journal on matt riots forum. ill dig that up in a few...

looks like riots forum isnt working?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

dropped into some h2o2 last night, 24 hours later 10 for 10 and into pellets presoaked in microbe lifes rootdip/foliar spray shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

my stardawg at like day 28ish and forum cut at like 10 daze...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

cherry puff day 43 smelling super sweet .


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

gg4, these were in some shock from a long journey to find me. then hosed with azamax, then hosed with baking soda. now we see nice dark green growth...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

got 6 bright moments in the 1st pic, 2nd pic is: bright moments, 98 bubba, kraken x astrodawg revegging


----------



## coppershot (Dec 22, 2014)

sheet mang you got so much going on. lots of dope strains. those gg4 will bounce back!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

looking like the thrips, mites, and pm have been at least forced to hide. few more treatments will have my mind at ease...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

some neglected mothers atm: rare darkness4, stardawg, forum cut, cherry mountain, alien isolation, rare darkness male, and a banana puff that i think i mislabeled lol smells real cherry like atm lol

 
chem 4 needs serious calmg then to be cloned n flowered
 
tres dawg and cherry puff clone
flaming cookies 1 n 2 
gg4, cherry puff clone, and 2 yeti ladies 
grateful grapes 
power pie 1 and 2 
my next gsc forum to be flowered around new years, just planted in a 3gal round the 15th i think


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

yeti og just got put into flower. i put these yetis thru pure hell!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

mendodawg n thumps guava next in few weeks veg


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2014)

few shots of stardawg at 37ish and forum at 18 daze , they just got a 2nd dose of coconut water today. see how they look in few days...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

merry christmas and happy new years to my friends and family!!  

my last pollination attempt was utter failure! i didnt think the cold basement would be that much of a problem but they didnt even stretch lol so im starting fresh yet again. def keeping my cherry puff as well, shit is like smoking candy. just found pm in my flower tent so lil nauseated by that. bout to chop the stardawg at day 50something, just waiting to see the fuzz on her. setting up a flower box as well, got 10 of 10 on those sour grapes. 7 of 10 on bright moments 9 of 11 grate grapes, its gonna be a grape new year


----------



## coppershot (Jan 3, 2015)

you must have some serious logs/notes to keep track of all of the strains, feeding, and what's going on. soooo many strains, loads of plants in all stages of growth.

much respect to you! I would be going nutz.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

feeding wouldve been a bitch but i just recycle soil and just ammend with a tblsp of a few things to a half a tote of soil. all the dif strains is hard to keep tabs n though, literally lol just mislabeled the banana puff and that cuts gone now...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2015)

That's why I'm taking things slowly one at a time. Gotta find me a good system cus I would hate to mislabel and lose something. I almost lost my cut of Blue Dream had to plant the last clone fast as my other died and that's all I have of it but soon as it grows out more more clones of it coming off. Will make a mother now that I have space


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 3, 2015)

You seem to have quite a bit of experience, would you mind sharing what you believe to be the best way to pick out some choice males?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

my only advice for males is to grow out the progeny from him. even when males look/smell good they could be duds. i used to only flower out til i had some pollen, a new rule for me is to flower it till its mature. the good smells come out at the end as well as all the good triches, much like females when they mature.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

anyone ever break there glass spoon and glue it back together? what did u use to glue it? lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my only advice for males is to grow out the progeny from him. even when males look/smell good they could be duds. i used to only flower out til i had some pollen, a new rule for me is to flower it till its mature. the good smells come out at the end as well as all the good triches, much like females when they mature.


dude that is so true i once didnt believe you could get high from males i so believe it know the older the better pluss they get frosty ill take pics i got a shit load of males in the back yard all are full of tricombs big time i didnt know that the later they are the more they change tord the end they realy do have thc big time big big big time.. its a trip.. and yes the smells come out crazzy with the thc trikes, i now see why its better to go longer to pic your male also the stem rub work ok but its much better to let the male run its course and you'll realy get the feel for the males smells and thc content.. crazzy right i thought it was just me but good one man good one!!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> dude that is so true i once didnt believe you could get high from males i so believe it know the older the better pluss they get frosty ill take pics i got a shit load of males in the back yard all are full of tricombs big time i didnt know that the later they are the more they change tord the end they realy do have thc big time big big big time.. its a trip.. and yes the smells come out crazzy with the thc trikes, i now see why its better to go longer to pic your male also the stem rub work ok but its much better to let the male run its course and you'll realy get the feel for the males smells and thc content.. crazzy right i thought it was just me but good one man good one!!!!


Nice! I appreciate the advice guys, will let them run their course and will try to contain them in the best possible way.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2015)

yea the stemrub just gets so good at peak ripeness. and i nearly shit myself when i saw the resin!!! but in the end its what he passes on that counts


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea the stemrub just gets so good at peak ripeness. and i nearly shit myself when i saw the resin!!! but in the end its what he passes on that counts


Basically like that song "Well if you don't know well now ya know nigga." only way to know is to grow dem bad boys/girls out! 

Thanks guys, I have been looking at some books on breeding lately but I just don't feel like there is enough information in the book to justify spending the cash on it. For instance Subcool from TGA has a book describing his breeding but it doesn't really give you any secret sauce or what I would call crucial to doing it yourself. But I do also understand that he makes money off of selling seeds so why would he want to teach me how to make them .


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2015)

subcool does nothing special. he basically hits any old clone and grows out the seeds to see if theyre DANKKKK lol


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

But isn't that all the fun! Get your lighters and your bongs and your bowls and your holes and all kinds of other shit and toke that bowl with him. 

Then watch him fuck around in the garden moving plants around making one realize that he obviously doesn't tend to the garden himself very often. I still think that there are many good things that have come from his lineup though.

Chernobyl
Jack the Ripper
Ripped Bubba
Agent Orange
Jillybean

well I don't know I guess I would have to try popping his beans though I got all those from clones.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2015)

im not saying theres not keepers in his seeds because there def is, just hit or miss. id try some of the new and old offerings


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> But isn't that all the fun! Get your lighters and your bongs and your bowls and your holes and all kinds of other shit and toke that bowl with him.
> 
> Then watch him fuck around in the garden moving plants around making one realize that he obviously doesn't tend to the garden himself very often. I still think that there are many good things that have come from his lineup though.
> 
> ...


Ya if you sprinkle dust on many plant n mix and Mach I'm shure you to will be a breeder and with that many attempts I'm shure you"ll have some good ones too its not hard it does take a lil observation and imagination.. I got some of his friends elites from Washington ...  hehehe.. One of the hardest parts is finding the genetics to play with


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im not saying theres not keepers in his seeds because there def is, just hit or miss. id try some of the new and old offerings


I'd rather try GreenGhost420 Beanz we are waiting on the drop?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I'd rather try GreenGhost420 Beanz we are waiting on the drop?


Is he really going to be dropping some beans soon?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Is he really going to be dropping some beans soon?


shit i hope so!!! i want some


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2015)

the strains and crosses he is working on/with sound dope!


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I'd rather try GreenGhost420 Beanz we are waiting on the drop?


Right,GG420 has a lot of stuff I'd kill to have.I don't know how he does it,that drop is gonna be epic


----------



## amgprb (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Ghost - the people have spoken!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2015)

Shhhhhit he better be making a drop soon! Lol 

I know he is working with some killer genes and got the breeding bug with him now.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

I am excited, how do we get on the list of first timers. Or is it going to be a free for all first to hit the button gets the pack.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2015)

i have a few gifts i need to pack up and theyre ready to go  just been slacking. was sick like a mofo last night and i just got news a close friend might be a fuckin molester. crushing blow really...losing people left n right! if it wasnt for growing id def be locked the fuck up... let me get into the fridge and get shit rolling  i was planning on harvesting seeds this month but that got smashed on by a basement that was too cold...doh! plants didnt even stretch LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2015)

oh yea thanks for the love, im humbled


----------



## coppershot (Jan 5, 2015)

that fucking sucks about your friend. had a similar thing happen to me, you really never truly know people I guess. With my situation the guy was more of an acquaintance rather than a friend and he got what he deserved, jail time, fuckin pig.... 

Wishing you better luck with your seed run this time around!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 6, 2015)

was checking out my flowering grategrapes and one had some pm. sigh! on a positive she has a sweet grape funk.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> was checking out my flowering grategrapes and one had some pm. sigh! on a positive she has a sweet grape funk.


Oh the joys of cold weather basement growing!


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 6, 2015)

Can I get my beans with extra bbq sauce? I put that shit on everything!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> was checking out my flowering grategrapes and one had some pm. sigh! on a positive she has a sweet grape funk.


that sucks man. I get gutted when I discover issues in my room. definitely pulling for you and your room! I know that you will sort it all out.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 6, 2015)

yea im gonna have to just treat with preventatives for few weeks till my next harvest, bout jan 28. the baking soda is working well and it was a tiny patch. think i need to improve air flow as well! so im hooking up an exhaust and a circulation fan. gonna go get an air scrubber or whatever that is with the hepa filter, those catch pm spores?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 7, 2015)

just went to get rid of the flowering corpses out of the basement n clean shit up. all were dead b ut the chem 4, shes chilling dry as shit ready for pollen. so tomorrow ill dick her down n see if she takes ....


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just went to get rid of the flowering corpses out of the basement n clean shit up. all were dead b ut the chem 4, shes chilling dry as shit ready for pollen. so tomorrow ill dick her down n see if she takes ....


What are you gonna hit her with?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 7, 2015)

power pie or mendodawg pollen im thinking


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

so after using coco water on this stardawg and chopping early i can def notice better flav and better resin. that windex flav that i hated is just a hint now and theres some light fruity in there then just piney skunky funk. great effects for early too. couldnt risk pm getting inside that bush, was too branchy . pics in few hours...


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had bud that tasted like dryer sheets but it was so potent it was worth it to smoke,,it was a diesel crossed to afghani.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

been fucking high as shit all week on this early stardawg and the bubble. minimal tolerance buildup and had 2 more weeks to go. im happy as shit with this cut! iv decided to chuck that chem 4 due to the stress shes been thru. gonna take mendodawg, stardawg, and 1 or 2 cuts more...maybe the gg4... n hit em with the power pie pollen. use that up asap...

getting different stemrubs from the bright moments than the GG. these are skunkier. 1st 2 GG in flower are nice, one welchs grape pheno and one thats a grape skunky incense that reminds me of the rare darkness 4 i have. yummy...


sour grapes got 9 of 10, better germ thanboth ggg hybrids and these were older...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 16, 2015)

You can bring a stressed cut back but it takes space... soo annoying limited space. I wanna live on the equator free from police or 3rd party interference and just go to town... ahhh well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 16, 2015)

yea im busy nursing the mom back lol now that i think of it im gonna reveg that chem 4, she might come back quicker lol isnt jonestown near the equator? oh yea 3rd party interference, good luck! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2015)

just took some pics, be back....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

bout to order chicken wings for football and load up some pics...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol looking at the time from your last post. About to transplant the cookies into a 3 gallon bag and take some more cuts. Transplant the 2 clones i got into 1 gallons put 1 to flower so i can have some cookies soon


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

get them cookies in the oven! i love this plant, i was so pissed when my gf burned the last half a bowl without me! shit was on like day 18 cure and was so fucking tastey and nice effects. and this next run looks frostier with the coco h2o and the microbe life sampler. 


time from my last post....LOL i do that from time to time, forget or get caught up smoking trees n shit! i got em all saved just matter of sitting here DLing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> get them cookies in the oven! i love this plant, i was so pissed when my gf burned the last half a bowl without me! shit was on like day 18 cure and was so fucking tastey and nice effects. and this next run looks frostier with the coco h2o and the microbe life sampler.
> 
> 
> time from my last post....LOL i do that from time to time, forget or get caught up smoking trees n shit! i got em all saved just matter of sitting here DLing.


Yeah you dont know how bad i want to put the cookies in the oven already. I got a nice sized mom now and figure i can take more cuts off of her before throwing her in flower. Hopefully the pollen i saved from my "dude" is good when i go to use it on the cookies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

which dude, the stardawg or cck? gotta be that iced out stardawggy dawg 


im over here till the stream fucks up.....rogers picked off in the endzone wow! http://www.streamking.info/channel7.html wow russell picked off rght back!

holy shit its been a month since i loaded up porn, damn! my bad lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

The stardawg x cck male


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

the stardawg and gsc at bout 40 and 30 days


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

some bubble still wet after extraction. stardawg stardust mmmmmm lemony!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

gsc at day 36. was splitting at the main from these tiny buds  shit kept flopping on me every few daze.....coco h20+ microbe life working great!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

That's cus her ass is so lanky and can't support the weight of tiny buds  she's looking good tho but she's one who must be supercropped and scrogged or tied up still want to grow her tho. Looking good as always


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

greatful grape numbers 5 at day 7ish and 2 at day 27.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

shell hold up a few, but not this many. shes got strong arms for an og type.

woops these pics are for post above, the gg2


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

a pic of the yeti, a pic of the mendodawg, and few of that grape welchs pheno of great grape. number 1.at day 27.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

everything chilling waiting for a new bulb


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

some of the plants just listed a week earlier...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

hoping to 86 this with the few tweeks i made....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

yeti at day 27ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

bout to take a bunch of cookie cuts for breeding. this plant wasnt sprayed at all and thats the only patch that i saw. pretty good compared to the greatgrape, shes been treated and had a few patches.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

reloading on my perpetual cookies...cleaning up the lowers for better air flow n light penetration.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

in order greatgrape 5, greatgrape2, mendodawg,MD,MD


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

my 9 sour grape seedings and the new bulb i threw in....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

i throw some pics up of the shit in veg tomorrow, or ill try anyway lol  heres the stardawg i saved for the game


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

got a bunch of veg pics. grategrape 2 had a lower herm i cut last night. speeddriedsmells of grape incense. sadly too immature for flavor. but the buds are getting nice n dense. my veg is so backed up i have to chop the gsc sooner than planned  got a fat thumps mix over vegged as well as the last 3 great grapes over vegged like a mofo. just uppotted chem 4, rare darkness, and gorilla glue, these will be ready for flower in 2 for glue 3 for rd and 4 weeks for the chem4.  next up to be officially pollinated:clones of mendodawg, rare darkness, power pie, gg4, cherry puff,and gsc if i can root one in a few days. these will be hit with that power pie pollen.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

off to the po to hopefully snag that frankies...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

first pic is my 6 greatgrape phenos cloned, 2nd is random clones( mendodawg,tresdawg,stardawg, power pie, beautiful thumps mix in bottom right!), then a single forum in 3rd pic


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

1st pic top row: CC 98 bubba, tresdawg,bottom row: cherry puff cherry mountain, 2nd pic flaming cookies 1 4rd pic flaming cooks 2, 4th forum mom


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

heres a area 51 kraken x astrodawg clone i let go, chucked it in the dark 2 weeks ago to die. ill give it a 2nd chance!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

1st pic yeti, 2nd pic alien iso then stardawg, 3rd pic cherry puff and mislabeled banana puff, 4th rd male 5th rare darkness mom 6th n 7th neglected power pie 2 clones


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2015)

1st pic 2 gg4 plants, 2nd is 7 bright moments, 3rd is the 3 greatgrape males ,4th thumps mix, 5th stressed chem 4, 6th 7th and 8th are great grape 3 ,                4 and 6


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

forum at like day 25 or 30


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

yeti f3


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

2 pics each of great great 1,2,and 5


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2015)

gsc at day 48. sadly shell be getting cut once dry prob 3 more daze, my veg area is way backed up, i need money, but most importantly im out of weed! stardawg lasted til today... lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2015)

so i was gonna chop that gsc early. but instead chopped the grateful grape 1.i really want that gsc to pack on some weight! the gg1 was actually at least half cloudy and it looked like more than half. was day 43 i think. fuck it, shit had pm on it again. smoked the skizza sheesh and def white grape flavors. gonna run from clone asap. also germing something tonight, most likely some c99.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 23, 2015)

Your Great Grape 1 and GSC @ 48 are nice a frosty. so much selection, looking forward to your breeding project cause you have sooo many nice strains.

oh and that sad clone


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2015)

that gg1 smells like welches grape juice and tastes like the white grape juice and its pretty potent picked at 6 weeks. im impressed. i packed a fresh bowl for a friend and their first words were mmmm grapey. anyone here run the forum cut in a 5 gal and can tell me approximate yield? curious how far im off.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2015)

splishsplash goes 2 c99 beanz...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2015)

bout to package up some xmas freebies lol


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 29, 2015)

Man I wish I had your space,so many strains I dont know how you do it bruh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2015)

im actually really jammed on space! only working with one 4x4, 2 4x2 and a few boxes lol bout to grab another 4x4 and 600 will really help me bigtime.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 31, 2015)

I just setup 2 2 x 4 veg tubs equipped with 8-23wt cfl's,8 1 gallon pots with recycled organic soil...ready for action,wink wink lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)

what a fucking superbowl!!! FUCKING AMPED!  on that HIGH note i packaged up some shit..... 



....not too shabby right?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)

these are cookies chopped at 53 days. bubble too....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2015)

last nug of grateful grape 1. awesome grape stomper pheno, like white grape juice. my gg2 has hermed n looks seeded up  got gg3 4 5 and 6 all in flower. bout to uppot the bright moment n get them ready for flower. all bm have nice fat leaves with tight nodes. that funky pencil shavings smell on a few. ill be chopping gg2 in few days. i sprayed the gg2 and yeti with milk. they fucking loved it! didnt completely kill the pm on the yeti but on the gg2 shits dusted. gonna hose the yeti again. yetis getting a nice kerosene type of smell. im digging it. cant wait to run this GrGr1 asap, that grape funk is fucking awesome! been testing it on other peoples palates with everyone like mmmm grapey....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> Sounds good ,by then the veg room will be ready,I'm running Chem104 right now.It's chem91 x 13roses(WW x bros.grimm Rosetta Stone


how did this come out?


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 6, 2015)

Man I tell ya this is some primo shit.Nice blend of head and body buzz.easy to grow .loves nutes.super vigorous and a good yielder.I easily pull over an ounce per gal of medium.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> that gg1 smells like welches grape juice and tastes like the white grape juice and its pretty potent picked at 6 weeks. im impressed. i packed a fresh bowl for a friend and their first words were mmmm grapey. anyone here run the forum cut in a 5 gal and can tell me approximate yield? curious how far im off.


My Bright Moments yielded pretty well. My buddy still runs it and gets around 2-2.5 per light with it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2015)

just redid my whole grow space and cleaned like a mofo! short of carpet cleaning. i really think this should solve my air movement probs. my 1st 2 phenos of grategrape have been nice grape phenos, but grgr5 is an og pheno. hoping she finishes like a grape flavored og!!! mendodawgs looking great and this could be my best run with forum, at day 35 shit looks how my last was at 53  just put a rare d into flower. get to get an idea on the yeilds with the mendodawg, rare darkness, and grgr1 in 3gal bags. i swear the 2gal smart pots are not 2 gallons. gearing up to f2 this other pheno of power pie, pp1. just hose down all my flowering plants with 1% milk. see how that does with the visible pm. they fucking love it and its so much better than chems. got a nice c99 sprout going, other damped from my laziness. i gotta pop something asap, i need a nice stud! time to pop some karma gear  bout to flower off these bright moments and see whats good with these. gotta flower these bm/grgr males as well. shits about to pick up for me real soon...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2015)

were your bm real fat indica leaves or more sativa sided? mine are mostly indica looking with tight node spacing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2015)

good to h


bluesdad said:


> Man I tell ya this is some primo shit.Nice blend of head and body buzz.easy to grow .loves nutes.super vigorous and a good yielder.I easily pull over an ounce per gal of medium.


ear, illuminatis shit looks dank


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2015)

forum cut at 42 daze....she had quite a few spots of pm. gettin in my crystals n shit! hosed her real good with milk. ill report back on effects on flavor. barely any funky smells. shits loaded with good shit so its a good foliar im thinking.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2015)

1st 2 pics are gorilla glue just put into flower, 3rd is a rare darkness 4 i put into flower, and last is some leds im gonna use to veg clones/males/seedlings.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> were your bm real fat indica leaves or more sativa sided? mine are mostly indica looking with tight node spacing.


Somewhere in between. Somewhat OG like structure but more bud sites. Very branchy and stretchy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 9, 2015)

i think i need new ducting. just did the hand test to my cooled hood glass panel and shit burned me! and i got a new exhaust fan hooked up. shouldnt be hot, warm maybe. anyone know how often ducting should be replaced?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 9, 2015)

considering killing the grateful grape and bright moments males and hit all 3 hybrids with the sour grapes males. try to bring out more indica traits if that makes sense lol get like a nice bx and f2 pool going. try to cut out the josephs genetics, bring it back to the original, then hit it with a white biker male for that og touch assuming i find a stud


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2015)

found out why my cooled hood wasnt so cool, fucking ducting imploded a d was sucked up to the canfan! close one there....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

just got great news. looks like ill be getting a loan or 2. that means a growhouse .   feeling good right now. new genetics, new lights, and soon new friends ....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

grateful grape 2, nice grape skunk pheno. tastes/smells just like my rare darkness but not as strong.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

cookies at day 52ish, same as last harvest but these look way more mature! weird..... but im out of money and i just ran out of potatos so its chopchop time. got just enough bud to last bout a week.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

dam its been a minute that shit looks DANKYYYYYYYYY man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

the greatful grape 5 was chopped way early due to frustration from few things. but this pheno is interesting. def an og pheno with a nice grapey lemon flav, earthy , still way early to tell. might be a tiny tiny yeild as well, well see next run.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

thump easy said:


> dam its been a minute that shit looks DANKYYYYYYYYY man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job..!!!!!!!!!!


what up my dude! i got that guava just hitting 3 weeks in flower, bout to show her off soon, mad people fucking love this smoke! always the healthiest of the bunch, easy cloner, low maintenance, just gotta see how she yeilds. shes looking weird its from spraying milk for pm, but they love these milk foliars, like cleopatra!  

how you been? good im hoping...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

sour grapes


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

someone said to try bonifide 128, thats what alphakronik uses. you heard of it?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

no but it sound like a good rotate ill look into it..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

okay you got that dont repeat it lolz


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 13, 2015)

lookin fresh


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

bright moments...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

rare darkness 4 and my new seed germing station


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

last 3 phenos of grateful grape. looking shitty....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

some glue in there as well ^^


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

that gsc at 53 days


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

practicing putting the scope on my camera, getting better.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> rare darkness 4 and my new seed germing stationView attachment 3351477View attachment 3351478


man whats up over in boston gee i had a homie from boston the fucker was crazzy!! i also had one from new york and they cant stand each other fucken crazzy dudes man i thought i was crazzy those cats fucken triped me out for realz..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

Forgive me if I've asked already, what kind of LED you using?

I just bought an LED unit myself.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Forgive me if I've asked already, what kind of LED you using?
> 
> I just bought an LED unit myself.


 its a procyon 100, its great for vegging, i havent really grown flowers, when i did i got a zip both times. def up cal mg a lil, they love the leds


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

thump easy said:


> man whats up over in boston gee i had a homie from boston the fucker was crazzy!! i also had one from new york and they cant stand each other fucken crazzy dudes man i thought i was crazzy those cats fucken triped me out for realz..


LOL im not sure, was it a redsox yankees thing? giants / pats? im not from boston but all the cats iv met from ny have been real cool. get money n chill type dudes.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2015)

ya your right but ya they do the ball game thing thats probley right!!! lolz but fucken crazzy cats real cool dudes..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

oh yea some mofos are crazy as shit but cool as fuck. my kinda dudes...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

going thru this journal, which mother should i reverse?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

karmas white biker x 10 smimming in a shot of h20/h202  pics shortly, bout to trim that cookies i been to lazy to cut....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

chem 4 finally coming out of shock. been shooting out singles,finally back to 3/5 blades. thin her out real good, shoot that energy into the new shoots     taking a bunch of cuts to trade in bout 7-10 daze then flowering...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

scoping the mendodawg, that purple mixed with milk looks like a bowl of crunchberrys lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

forum cut at 52 daze...that mendodawg above is at 42ish.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

im expecting the power pie #2 f2s to look like that^^ looks just like the mom used...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 16, 2015)

man you should be sending me some seeds over hear looks like you got danker shit than i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2015)

who u thinks getting my 1st grape stomper shits  ill load a lil bit of everything in that package too....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2015)

36 hours in the shotglass and i can see 6 lil tails. into peat pellets soaked with great white...


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> 36 hours in the shotglass and i can see 6 lil tails. into peat pellets soaked with great white...


Is great white GG420 approved?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2015)

i prefer it, id love to try out that jelly fish shit. i judge how good great white works by not using it until gnats come back, took like 9 months n then i saw ONE, watered like 1/8tsp few months ago and havent seen one since prob recycling the soil at least twice.and still counting.... and im real picky bout what id recommend to anyone. ill try to find a good generic type great white product. have u tried that botaniguard shit?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2015)

i found an old bottle of that tirisias mist, any suggestions on what plant i should reverse for pollination of all my mothers?


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank for the help ghost

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 19, 2015)

I cant wait for a got sum the crosses you been working you got sum gems you have been working with

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

whatsup podfather! glad u made it. and thanks for the love


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

gearing up both power pie phenos to f2em both. then we move on to mendodawg pollination...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2015)

oh yea friend asked if i was interested in some fruity pebbles og, fingers crossed they make it!


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 19, 2015)

My figers will be crossed for that one are you still working with any of the cherry srains an am trying to find a gg4 cut i want to work with it a lil myself im get a bb3 cut when it warms up abit am trading afew cut 

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 19, 2015)

I think im going ship afew things back to myself when i go to the cup in denver this year as well 

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

nice im about to trade for that bb3 as well. i still have my cherry mountain and cherry puff moms, im waiting to run em both in 3+ gals to see who i want to keep n breed with. my white bikers from karma are looking good, starting to pop up n shed shells. i stressed em a lil with cold temps.if any dont make it dont worry, i have 5 more ill be popping asap...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

thoroughly wrecked my neighbors with 2 dabs of my cookie icewax, i came home and napped for like 3 hours lol


----------



## Ace Yonder (Feb 20, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice im about to trade for that bb3 as well. i still have my cherry mountain and cherry puff moms, im waiting to run em both in 3+ gals to see who i want to keep n breed with. my white bikers from karma are looking good, starting to pop up n shed shells. i stressed em a lil with cold temps.if any dont make it dont worry, i have 5 more ill be popping asap...View attachment 3355304View attachment 3355305 View attachment 3355306


Do you like those seed starter pellets? I got a pack because they were listed as "Peat Pellets" on amazon, and when I got them I figured out very quickly they aren't peat. I haven't liked them, I feel they are too dense compacted when fully expanded and it takes the roots much longer to fill them, and in my most recent round of popping the seeds that were started in them lagged behind the Jiffy peat pellets(Which grew the fastest of all) and the Coco pellets and the seed started in straight perlite with no pellet. Is there some secret way to make them work awesome that I have missed? Because your plants look amazing, so if you're using them they can't be as terrible as my experiences indicate


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

i bought these dollar store pellets one time and they worked so great, fluffed up instantly and were not compacted. ever since iv bought 2 hundred packs from dif brands, most recent hydrofarm i think. and you right , they just dont fluff up very much at all . i soak em overnight in plain water, then i basically crush em up till theyre real loose. usually half the shit falls out so i just lightly poack it back in. i feel they help with preventing damping off. i like to use humidity domes on my seedlings and ill burp them like every 6-8 hours for good air exchange. thru all my growing adventures iv my worst area has been having seedlings damp off. specially when i tried coco, ugh! with these pellets iv been cranking out high germ rates, think my worst has been bright moments with 7/10. not sure if these pellets effect sex but im getting killer fem male ratio as well. but id love to try other shit like rapid rooters and and considering making a homemade seedling mix with ewc,peat,perlite,kelp maybe. im always trying to get better. were u crushing up those compacted pellets? mine are kinda spongey texture. soaked in great white as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2015)

these are jiffy pellets i believe, but i bought a bag of cheap pellets too. they worked though. i dont use a heatmat either, i like to have the lightsource heat the pellets on top, tells the seed to grow down.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2015)

@thump easy golovkin fight tonight. hes being compared to tyson , didnt i say that like a year ago?  put em up!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2015)

http://cricfree.sx/watch/live/gennady-golovkin-vs-martin-murray-live-streaming


----------



## thump easy (Feb 22, 2015)

cool ill check it out i didnt come home till like 12 so ill have to watch the replay.. cool thankx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 22, 2015)

was a good fight


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

heres my karma genetics white biker germing and the others are the sour grapes vegging bout to get their first taste of coconut water...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

c99 seedling photobombing the sour grapes


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2015)

hoping this loan comes thru. getting a room or a basement with hopefully 4 600 or 4 1ks. anyone dealing with pm, systemic attack ill be using is infuse by bonide. but this loan will put me on my feet for real!.......


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2015)

one more...lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2015)

so iv been extremely frustrated with grategrape due to its weakness to pm. im almost ready to run the clones. today the last 3 phenos are putting off sweet sweet resin rubs. and im happy to say they are a repeat of the 1st 3 , white grape, then a grapey skunky incensey, and lastly is lemony . im gonna remove the skunk incense phenos and open pollinate the white grape and lemon/og and hope for that grape og pheno to comeout in the f2s. sound good? 4 femals to the 3 males....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

clones soon to be added to the stable: bruce banner 3, cannarados tk x sfv, maybe deathstar n few others


----------



## bluesdad (Mar 1, 2015)

what up gg420 ,that's quite a lineup you got bro,.you got a mj wonderland goin on,lol.Igot a few in flower Cookie Sharif,Bright Berry Cookies,Monster Cookies X White Master Kush.In veg I got 4 Operation Blackbird,1 Jesus OG,1 Cookie Sharif.I gotta make room for these Power Pie and Flaming Cookie X's! Heres a shot of the cookie sharif...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

nice lineup you got going as well! i love cookies  nomnomnom.....cant wait to see shit popping!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> clones soon to be added to the stable: bruce banner 3, cannarados tk x sfv, maybe deathstar n few others


Please get the Deathstar I def wanna see what you do with her. Thats a must have for me being from Ohio


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

well good news, homies getting deathstar sooner than later  i need something to shut my brain off, think this might do it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

once i get this doe in hand, turning the game upside down. i got big plans....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope 2015 is a great year for you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

need to go get more jiffy pellets, need to pop more white biker, need to pop these sunshine daydreams,then more karma , and would like to pop more of these thumps mix asap! then the 50 seed yeti dash, think i might have more like 70. then these cannaventure TKxBBK, area 51 i need to run, some gth1 to run, im thinking i should be able to find a stud or 2 in there as well. 

just dunked 2 bagseeds of 3 kings i found. love to get a sour d or headband type of pheno


----------



## coppershot (Mar 1, 2015)

keepin it real GG. Sorry to hear about your Greatgrape, but you got enough other strains to run.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

bout to upload pics. i keeps it real  ill tell u if i got pm, bugs, or shitty weed. why lie and lose my respect. ill still f2 the GRGR and bx to sour grapes. just gonna treat some clones before i breed em. looks like of 6 plants i got 3 phenos, white ghrapes, then a grape skunk similar to my rd4, and looks like an og pheno. gonna pull the grape skunk ones and look for white grape og in the f2s. shits doing great against pm this week as well, like fought it off lol i ran my temps hot n dry as shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

gonna start keeping most pics as thumbnail unless i feel i need showing off of detail is in order. pics:1. gsc nugs 2.gsc nugs 3. nice bubble i just made, so smoothe and minimal ash 4.seeds for my 1st seedsprout tea 5. white biker seedlings, 2 damped n down to 8 6. 3 kings bagseeds 7.8.9. chem4 recovering under the led


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres headshots and profile shots of all 6 bright moments ladies. looking pretty uniform cept the last pheno really.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

phenos 5 and 6 of BM. notice how 5 look alike then that last has stubby leaves. be keeping an eye on that one just in case...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres the mendodawg dried nugs. nice mix of the chemdawg og from elite and the mendo from gage and jojo. real earthy n grapey but not sweet more like bitter grapes. rea weird n hard to describe, i could be off lol chopped at 42 days and was bout half milk with clear n purp trichs


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

heres some nug shots of gsc cut at day 52 and keeps giving me blueberry flavs! mmmmm then some bubble from grgr1 and 2, and some other trim.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> heres the mendodawg dried nugs. nice mix of the chemdawg og from elite and the mendo from gage and jojo. real earthy n grapey but not sweet more like bitter grapes. rea weird n hard to describe, i could be off lol chopped at 42 days and was bout half milk with clear n purp trichsView attachment 3362885View attachment 3362886 View attachment 3362888 View attachment 3362889


42 days? Is the Mendo that quick? Or did you have to pull real early?

The Mendo Dawg x Flaming Cookies was sitting at the top of my list, but if there is a possibility of a 50 day pheno, I may have to pop these tonight!

Grrrrr... So much dank to run, not enough time & space... Between seedlings and clones I have prob 45 in veg. One of my flower cabs is half empty and the colder temps have slowed down veg, so my clones are much smaller then I would like. Might just throw em in 1 gallon pots of coco and flip 12/12 (they are only 8"-10" tall) i hate having empty space in the flower cab


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

Great lookin flowers man and not a bad job on the bubble. What micron is that the 90 or 73?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Great lookin flowers man and not a bad job on the bubble. What micron is that the 90 or 73?


i just run 2 bags, 190 and 45. i get lazy when making bubble but thats gonna change. need some buckets so i can refine it to fullmelt. hate how it gunks my pen up.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

amgprb said:


> 42 days? Is the Mendo that quick? Or did you have to pull real early?
> 
> The Mendo Dawg x Flaming Cookies was sitting at the top of my list, but if there is a possibility of a 50 day pheno, I may have to pop these tonight!
> 
> Grrrrr... So much dank to run, not enough time & space... Between seedlings and clones I have prob 45 in veg. One of my flower cabs is half empty and the colder temps have slowed down veg, so my clones are much smaller then I would like. Might just throw em in 1 gallon pots of coco and flip 12/12 (they are only 8"-10" tall) i hate having empty space in the flower cab


 i did pull early due to not wanting to spray her for pm and i needed weed. shit smokes really great for 6 weeks lol ill try to get a macro if my gf didnt smoke the last nug, love the purp trichs! but id love to let her go 63 for the bulk....if theres half milky trichs im not afraid to chop early.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

fucking my 1st run up with this gorilla glue, burnt her top and she was starving! hit her with growbig.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

1st pic is stardawg day 1 flower, cleaned out her undercarriage and will use those clones for breeding. rest of the pics are grateful grape #4, 2nd white grape pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

my white biker babies and then grateful grape #3, a 2nd grape skunk pheno. they all spent the night in the tub after a baking soda bath....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

heres grateful grape #6, the 2nd og? pheno, gotta wait a few more days but i think im getting a lemon earthy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

heres rare dark #4 at about day21 i wanna say. have to check notes. just cut off some lowers too, lets get that shit on top!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking great man, that grateful grape looks legit as fuck.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking great man, that grateful grape looks legit as fuck.


thanks man, theyre looking and smelling good for going thru hell. cant wait to run the clones


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

my 2 bagseeds from a sack of 3 kings. the taproots was shooting out bubbles, ill see if this video caught it. then a pic of the gsc mom cloned to death lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

Compost teas work pretty good at preventing PM. You keep the leaf surface covered in bacteria the fungus can't get in.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

If you've already got it pretty bad, UVC light will kill it without chemicals. Then you can prevent it with the teas and other mixtures.. aloe/silica/neem mixes. Can avoid the nasty shit. Because most stuff doesn't kill it as it burrows in your leaf... in fact most people probably have latent infections and never ever know it if they don't provide the conditions for it to fully fruit. Sometimes it's hard to prevent the conditions though if you're limited in resources.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 4, 2015)

In all my years, I have nevr gotten pm <knocks on wood> a friend of mine has been battling it for 2 years now, every harvest he losses almost half to PM. What causes it?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

amgprb said:


> In all my years, I have nevr gotten pm <knocks on wood> a friend of mine has been battling it for 2 years now, every harvest he losses almost half to PM. What causes it?


There are a few types of mildew people can get actually, they all tend to get lumped together. The conditions these types thrive in will vary.

Plant health is the biggest thing. With that comes growing conditions and nutrient uptake. Nutrient uptake is one thing that a lot of guys can get a handle on (although if you're using bottles of chemicals it will be a lot more difficult), but sometimes conditions are difficult to control if you're relying on outside air.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There are a few types of mildew people can get actually, they all tend to get lumped together. The conditions these types thrive in will vary.
> 
> Plant health is the biggest thing. With that comes growing conditions and nutrient uptake. Nutrient uptake is one thing that a lot of guys can get a handle on (although if you're using bottles of chemicals it will be a lot more difficult), but sometimes conditions are difficult to control if you're relying on outside air.


Thanks.... Soooo basically keep your girls as happy as possible and it signifigantly reduces the odds of getting it. Obviously environmental conditions do play a role.... Wouldnt the use of an ozone generator eliminate PM? Maybe running ozone a half hour a day?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanks.... Soooo basically keep your girls as happy as possible and it signifigantly reduces the odds of getting it. Obviously environmental conditions do play a role.... Wouldnt the use of an ozone generator eliminate PM? Maybe running ozone a half hour a day?


Yeah people do use ozone to kill it. Ozone is a bit controversial though. I don't know enough about it to really recommend it one way or the other. The first two sentences are about all I know, literally.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah people do use ozone to kill it. Ozone is a bit controversial though. I don't know enough about it to really recommend it one way or the other. The first two sentences are about all I know, literally.


For whatever reason, only in the spring, in the morning my house smells really strong from my grow. It has for years, but only for a couple months, and only in the morning? Strange...

Anyways, i began using an ozone gerator 2 years ago in the mornings during April & May. Run it for 20 minutes and all smells are eliminated. It has never effected my girls in any way amd I think that is part of the controversy. People fear that it can harm your plants


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

amgprb said:


> For whatever reason, only in the spring, in the morning my house smells really strong from my grow. It has for years, but only for a couple months, and only in the morning? Strange...
> 
> Anyways, i began using an ozone gerator 2 years ago in the mornings during April & May. Run it for 20 minutes and all smells are eliminated. It has never effected my girls in any way amd I think that is part of the controversy. People fear that it can harm your plants


I know some folks fear it can harm them too, not just plants. But like I said, I don't honestly know enough about the subject to have a strong opinion. I do know it works fantastic for eliminating odor. I also know it has a really distinct tell tale odor that could be a dead giveaway in certain situations to people who know. Kind of like ona gel. Still, highly useful.

Smoking in my apartment was a lot less a hassle with a can of Ozium lying around. No issues with neighbours complaining that way.


----------



## althor (Mar 4, 2015)

amgprb said:


> For whatever reason, only in the spring, in the morning my house smells really strong from my grow. It has for years, but only for a couple months, and only in the morning? Strange...
> 
> Anyways, i began using an ozone gerator 2 years ago in the mornings during April & May. Run it for 20 minutes and all smells are eliminated. It has never effected my girls in any way amd I think that is part of the controversy. People fear that it can harm your plants


 Hah, I actually have the same thing. It freaks me out during that time when I walk out of the house and smell fresh buds floating in the air. I even run a carbon filter throughout the night and still the smell is easily apparent the moment I walk out the front door. 
Doesn't last real long though, by 8:30-9am, the smell is gone.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

amgprb said:


> For whatever reason, only in the spring, in the morning my house smells really strong from my grow. It has for years, but only for a couple months, and only in the morning? Strange...
> 
> Anyways, i began using an ozone gerator 2 years ago in the mornings during April & May. Run it for 20 minutes and all smells are eliminated. It has never effected my girls in any way amd I think that is part of the controversy. People fear that it can harm your plants


From what I've read and heard lately many of the terpenes produced inside the trichome are quite volatile, boiling off or vaporizing at as low as 55 degrees(while the plant is alive). When you smell it in the air, it's because it's been boiled off the plant essentially and vaped into the air from the light and heat..... at least the way I've come to understand it. Think butane how it boils at room temp. Same shit but these are wonderful essential oils releasing aromas into the air. Think aromatherapy. With nighttime temps naturally being lower than lights on temps plants are almost always most fragrant in the early morning and this holds true outside of cannabis as well. 

As to why only in the spring I don't know that is odd. Maybe that's the plant being in sync with nature and the planets seasonal rhythm? When the plant is happiest in harmony with nature thus in optimal cannabinoid production. I know it's crazy stoner hippie pseudo-science but maybe something to think about. I like to think that we still don't know shit about how the universe works.


----------



## ILM (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow those are beautiful.frost riddled fo sho ..shit looks tight brother keep it up


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

i think from the girls being hungry for N couldve made my pm prob a lil worse, since i hit em with N theyve been resistant and for the most part fought back. iv also been running my room hotter and dryer in the past week, specially night time temps. thinking after this last trreatment it shouldnt come back. just moved into a new space where there should be zero humidity buildup in those micro climates as ill really have good air flow. crosses fingers lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

this is only in flower as my veg has not been affected by the pm, thank god!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

folenies no longer worry me,for real its the betrayel n jealousy......real talk! bout to chill out today n meditate on some music.
















hate how nowadaze theres no loyalty!

this next track is church to me, cormegas verse is as real as it gets!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

You forgot this one.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

my favorite artist! i could play all his shit no skipping any tracks. thanks for posting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2015)

Doesn't a sulphur burner clear up PM as well?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

i would run a sulphur but i dont think i need it.yet lol


----------



## ILM (Mar 9, 2015)

Any gg4 x,s in the future??


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

ILM said:


> Any gg4 x,s in the future??


id like to but i am considering chucking a bunch of my mothers. would like to run a test to see who actually has contracted pm, then try a systemic remedy, if this doesnt work then just cull em. im nervous about breeding with infected plants!


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> id like to but i am considering chucking a bunch of my mothers. would like to run a test to see who actually has contracted pm, then try a systemic remedy, if this doesnt work then just cull em. im nervous about breeding with infected plants!


Y are you nervous about breeding with infected plants? You wont change the genetics of the offspring, but you may actually _climatize _them so that they build up an immunity to PM.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

someone was saying pm can get passed on. im skeptical though and just thinking out loud.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> someone was saying pm can get passed on. im skeptical though and just thinking out loud.


Either the person who was saying that was not properly conveying the message, or they themself didnt quite understand when it was explained to them....

Yes, PM can get passed on in the sense that you grow a mother, breed, harvest the seeds and then grow in the same environment where the mother originally was. Then yes, it is a _possibility _that they end up with PM if there are still spores present...

But I have never seen nor heard of a plant germinating and already having PM...

Think about all of the old elite cuts being passed around, and how much breeding is being done with them. Alot of the old cuts have a very mild amount of PM (ie look at the base of the stem of a very old mother plant, usually a trace of white is there).

Now if that was the case, then all of these Cookie, Bubba, OG, etc hybrids would be infected and breeders would be spreading PM accross the country, which obviously is not the case.

Pm is every where. Alot of people have it and dont even know it. Weather its beacause they are ignorant to the fact or the PM is just dorment and never shows. Breeders would be getting accused, slandered, whatever all over the place just as bad as they are for having hermi genetics.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh and I have read, on several occasions, that old timers will say about an old cut like OG to check the base for PM... If it doesnt have it, them it aint the real deal!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

iv thought long n hard and def agree with you, i just figured the spores were on the outside of the seed shell, can i wash seeds before i sell em? lol


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv thought long n hard and def agree with you, i just figured the spores were on the outside of the seed shell, can i wash seeds before i sell em? lol


I honestly am not sure that they adhere to the waxy surface of a shell? Hmmm gonna have to read up on it. But you can see my arguement - PM would be spread rampent if that was the case... It literally would be an epidemic


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

yea theres def breeders that dont give a shit. i just rather be safe then sorry


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv thought long n hard and def agree with you, i just figured the spores were on the outside of the seed shell, can i wash seeds before i sell em? lol


Possibly with a pure alcohol (99% iso)?


----------



## amgprb (Mar 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Possibly with a pure alcohol (99% iso)?


Probably a light mist while beans are drying on a silk screen? Not sure that you would want to soak them, or even let them sit in it for for longer then a second. My concern would be that the alcohol could possibly dry out the shell a bit and jeopardize the viability of the seed. JMO


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/00-077.htm


----------



## ILM (Mar 10, 2015)

That would suck to loose a cut like gg4 due to pm.
Can you take a few cuts of the plant from the l east affected area and tri to eliminate the pm as you root the baby.or would it suffer growth at the expense of fighting the pm at the same time


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> someone was saying pm can get passed on. im skeptical though and just thinking out loud.


PM passed on through seed? Hmmmm I never heard of that before.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> PM passed on through seed? Hmmmm I never heard of that before.


i dont think so but im no botanist...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)

ILM said:


> That would suck to loose a cut like gg4 due to pm.
> Can you take a few cuts of the plant from the l east affected area and tri to eliminate the pm as you root the baby.or would it suffer growth at the expense of fighting the pm at the same time


Eagle 20 spray three days later spay.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)

Easy fix way easy do it then take cuts or s1


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2015)

Physon 20 also works its ammonia


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2015)

so whats better, DE hps or LEC CMH? lol


----------



## ILM (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm a fan of the old school hps
But have heard good things bout CMH also
Its just.to rich for my blood, as of now it's not worth the cost....to me


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2015)

I vote for LED.  The tech is constantly improving. I recently bought one and so far I'm pretty happy with it but still in veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

just grabbed a mars II 900....http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series

thinking bout getting a cmh and running em side by side for comparison. or just more leds, not sure


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just grabbed a mars II 900....http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series
> 
> thinking bout getting a cmh and running em side by side for comparison. or just more leds, not sure


Nice, that's what I grabbed but 1200. So far everyone seems happy under it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice, that's what I grabbed but 1200. So far everyone seems happy under it.


feel free to post any pics  ill be posting after i eat...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 14, 2015)

Cheers man. The diodes that look like they aren't illuminated are the uv diodes.

Bodhi Greenpoint and Dynasty


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

even if i just upgrade my veg with this light id be happy. from a 250mh in a 2x4 to this in a 4x4. the ladies will love it!


----------



## amgprb (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a few LEDs, a 75 watter & a 200 watt.... I had gone out and bought 4x150 watt COB, before I realized how sick the colors from the LEDs make me? I get nautious and puke if im near an LED grow light for any longer then a minute or 2... I can handle the 75 watts as it isnt to intense, but damn the headache and spins...

I would love to get my hands on a high powered 2000k-6500k LED panel and see how well that would produce.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

damn that sucks bout nausea. leds are def the future. you guys getting good yeilds compare to hid?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have a few LEDs, a 75 watter & a 200 watt.... I had gone out and bought 4x150 watt COB, before I realized how sick the colors from the LEDs make me? I get nautious and puke if im near an LED grow light for any longer then a minute or 2... I can handle the 75 watts as it isnt to intense, but damn the headache and spins...
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a high powered 2000k-6500k LED panel and see how well that would produce.


Interesting because when I very first fired up the LED I got a strange feeling. Almost nauseated and feeling a loss of equilibrium but the feeling faded quite fast. Maybe having a MH in there helps.



I have yet to use mine for flower. Just about to flip in a couple days here. I've seen lots of people online grow normal looking buds with these units.

I just can't decide if I want to use mine for flower or veg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2015)

yea best way is to se for yourself. my unit will be here in a few daze n i may setup a 4x4 with it for flowering.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have a few LEDs, a 75 watter & a 200 watt.... I had gone out and bought 4x150 watt COB, before I realized how sick the colors from the LEDs make me? I get nautious and puke if im near an LED grow light for any longer then a minute or 2... I can handle the 75 watts as it isnt to intense, but damn the headache and spins...
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a high powered 2000k-6500k LED panel and see how well that would produce.


Method 7 makes glasses so your eyes are protected and you see like it is a regular light. That should help you.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Interesting because when I very first fired up the LED I got a strange feeling. Almost nauseated and feeling a loss of equilibrium but the feeling faded quite fast. Maybe having a MH in there helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I fired up the bad boy it is brighter than anything I have ever seen, after that I got some method 7's and I don't always use them when walking around the room but when I put my face under the light I wanna be protected.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Method 7 makes glasses so your eyes are protected and you see like it is a regular light. That should help you.


Thanks, good to know.... I am still very interested in some 2000k HO LEDs though. Closest I have found yet is a 6000K warehouse 600 watt COB. I may just grab one at some point just to try it out. If it doesnt work, then I will have one hell of a flood light for working on my cars at night!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 15, 2015)

I think there are cheaper versions of method 7's out there but the problem is I wear glasses so I am not sure if they make clip ons or glasses that are large enough to wear over my glasses.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea best way is to se for yourself. my unit will be here in a few daze n i may setup a 4x4 with it for flowering.


I've seen tons of pics online and it seems all good for flowering but I'm still a bit skeptical. Either way it should do ok sandwiched between 2 hps.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2015)

<-- Welding Goggles to enter my room. LEDs are annoying because in my dirt I never have enough magnesium/calcium free for them under the redder spectrum. Means I have to supplement.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I honestly am not sure that they adhere to the waxy surface of a shell? Hmmm gonna have to read up on it. But you can see my arguement - PM would be spread rampent if that was the case... It literally would be an epidemic


Honestly the spores are everywhere anyway. I wouldn't really stress it. It's about giving them the conditions to do their thing....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2015)

so true. i amped circulation in my lil veg area. i had a patch pop up on grgr2 but since adding another fan shit hasnt popped up. im also trying out just foliaring with plain water every other day. my bright moments had 2 plants catch pm, since plain h20 shits gone so far. been a week, the 2nd week will be telling. my thinking is the spore sits on the leaf for a bit before tunneling into it. washing it off before it can infect the plant. im probably way off though lol i have other plants that are infected that are doing great with this every other day getting washed.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> so true. i amped circulation in my lil veg area. i had a patch pop up on grgr2 but since adding another fan shit hasnt popped up. im also trying out just foliaring with plain water every other day. my bright moments had 2 plants catch pm, since plain h20 shits gone so far. been a week, the 2nd week will be telling. my thinking is the spore sits on the leaf for a bit before tunneling into it. washing it off before it can infect the plant. im probably way off though lol i have other plants that are infected that are doing great with this every other day getting washed.


I was an idiot and put panda film around my ez cloner and got some mold in there so I had to throw out some clones . I was like hey why not... well durrrr lol.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I was an idiot and put panda film around my ez cloner and got some mold in there so I had to throw out some clones . I was like hey why not... well durrrr lol.


I spreayed my DIY aero cloner with rattle can truck bed liner. Worked great! Rugged and has lasted almost 2 years now


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

I gave my buddy the 4 COB lights I had. He uses them now, loves the temps. Quality of smoke is fantastic! He did a side-by-side grow. Identical grow cabs. Same exhaust. Same fans. Same nutes, soil and genetics. 600 wats LED vs 600 watt HPS. LED won on quality, HPS killed it in yield. Plus LED took an extra 10 days to finish.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2015)

how much better was quality? and yeild was that much better? seems like 600w led should out yeild 600hps


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how much better was quality? and yeild was that much better? seems like 600w led should out yeild 600hps


He was running my clones; that is all he ever runs, i dont know if he is a genius or an idiot cause of it?! Anyways, the smoke off of the HPS was top shelf, but off of the LED, a fully dried with a 5 week cure, you could take a bud and slap it against the wall and it would stick! It was like the resin was ooozing out of it like sap!!!

Yea, were talking like a pitiful 7 zips off of 600 watts! The buds seemed to produce more leaf off of the LED also, which did make some amazing wax!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how much better was quality? and yeild was that much better? seems like 600w led should out yeild 600hps


I've seen the argument on here many times that led can match hps. But I have yet to see and large scale grower commit to led grows. Plus I would think the 60 hps has a larger footprint and can penetrate further in the canopy.

I've never worked with leds so I'm just another a-hole with an opinion about something I have no knowledge. LOL. Cheers.

Edit, sorry I meant to say, led match hps in yield.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've seen the argument on here many times that led can match hps. But I have yet to see and large scale grower commit to led grows. Plus I would think the 60 hps has a larger footprint and can penetrate further in the canopy.
> 
> I've never worked with leds so I'm just another a-hole with an opinion about something I have no knowledge. LOL. Cheers.


Investment is the problem, to do what 1 HPS would do it costs a couple grand for some nice panels. Lot cheaper to set up an HPS set up and it is already proven. That said, I won't use HPS again unless I have to, I love my LEDS and I am not a cash cropper so I don't count every gram. I do a lot better under LEDS than I have under HPS but everyone won't have that experience.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Investment is the problem, to do what 1 HPS would do it costs a couple grand for some nice panels. Lot cheaper to set up an HPS set up and it is already proven. That said, I won't use HPS again unless I have to, I love my LEDS and I am not a cash cropper so I don't count every gram. I do a lot better under LEDS than I have under HPS but everyone won't have that experience.


I've seen some top quality buds from led in pictures but not in real life (meaning I haven't ever seen led grow bud except in a glass case but I didn't check it out). I wouldn't mind trying out some leds, as Howard Hughes would say: "It's the wave of the future."

But until I see people pulling 20 ounces off 600 watts of leds on the regular or without costing over $2K, I'll probably continue to wait for the technology to improve more before blowing a wad on equipment that is obsolete in a year or two.

I haven't smoked led grown bud but I can't imagine getting anymore high than I do off sun grown, MH or HPS, and aesthetics really don't matter much to me. Now if it improves the terpene production, which I've read it does, then a small panel for the head smoke just might be up my alley, a cheaper route to obtain the finest smoke I can. Cheers


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've seen some top quality buds from led in pictures but not in real life (meaning I haven't ever seen led grow bud except in a glass case but I didn't check it out). I wouldn't mind trying out some leds, as Howard Hughes would say: "It's the wave of the future."
> 
> But until I see people pulling 20 ounces off 600 watts of leds on the regular or without costing over $2K, I'll probably continue to wait for the technology to improve more before blowing a wad on equipment that is obsolete in a year or two.
> 
> I haven't smoked led grown bud but I can't imagine getting anymore high than I do off sun grown, MH or HPS, and aesthetics really don't matter much to me. Now if it improves the terpene production, which I've read it does, then a small panel for the head smoke just might be up my alley, a cheaper route to obtain the finest smoke I can. Cheers


My electricity bill was over 600 bucks with one thowwie, I can't do the math on how many watts I have right now but we have two houses on this electricity and I only pay 200 bucks a month now.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> My electricity bill was over 600 bucks with one thowwie, I can't do the math on how many watts I have right now but we have two houses on this electricity and I only pay 200 bucks a month now.


$600???? What the fuck? Daaaammmmmnnnnn, im running 2500 watts, plus 2x 1000 watt heaters for our bedrooms (off & on as needed) and I have 2 kids and a wife that cant seem to grasp the concept of turning off a fucking light when i r not in the room any more, and my electric bill last month waaaassssss......


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

Wait for it......


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

$135


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2015)

mines bout 150. im just gonna do side by side n see what happens


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> mines bout 150. im just gonna do side by side n see what happens


Nothing better then first hand experience! What works for you may not work for someone else! Hope you keep the thread updated with your results.... The fuck am I saying, this thread is almost 40 pages! I KNOW you will keep it updated!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 15, 2015)

i know iim trying to make updates spaced out lil bit lol


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

Holy shit the power bill in Monterey is outrageous, the power bill where I am now isn't bad at all!

Have a hot tub and a guest house that usually has all the lights on all day cuz tenants are idiots plus all the electronics plus all my lights. I am happy


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

heres grategrape 4 at bout 42daze or so....white grapes mmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

gorilla glue 4, smelling like a nice deisel , first plant iv fucked up in a minute!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

heres rare darkness at day 30ish....smells like gdp.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

heres that grategrape 6, nice cross of the parents, earthy and grapey with a chem in there i cant put my finger on. chopped at about 45 daze due to powder mildew. iv been spraying when the mold is on the leaves but when shit is getting in the flowers where i dont want to spray, i just chopped.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

Super frosty dank lookin. 


I see you are blessed with the hairs of some beasts as well. Cats, dogs or women?


----------



## ILM (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks fire. I'm sure your next go of the glue will kill it


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

cats, i havent been letting em near the garden lately but the last few plants have been stuck in the hall way for a few days. crazy how much cat hair is floating around...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2015)

you guys like my plant up to this point? been doing it on a diet! for the most part i have no worm shit, compost, had no calmg for a minute, no mycos, but just ordered some shit. my recipe was basically super soil. i want to try no guano or blood products. guano made my weed super earthy( i like it) but need to know how this shit tastes lol pun intended!this list isnt complete its just what i snagged so far. damn i just realized no kelp! gettin that tonight...neem cake too. need to get few dif seeds for the dif sst's. a aact brewer n im good i think.

1x Insect Frass - 2 Pound Bag Insect Frass With Free Shipping for $28.00 each

1x Coconut Water Powder - Raw Freeze Dried Organic - 1/2 lb - Free Shipping for $21.00 each

1x CalPhos - Small Bag - 8 lbs for $10.00 each

1x BioAg TM-7 - 100 Gram Bag TM7 with Free Shipping for $13.00 each

1x Agsil16H Potassium Silicate - 1 lb Agsil16H - Free Shipping for $14.20 each

1x Rock Dust Local Premium Basalt - Small Bag - 10 lbs for $10.00 each

1x Oyster Shell Flour (Replacement for Dolomite Lime) - Small Bag - 8 lbs for $10.00 each

1x Gypsum Flour From Colorado - Small Bag - 8 lbs for $10.00 each

1x Glacial Rock Dust - GAIA GREEN - Small Box - 7 lbs for $10.00 each

1x Crustacean Meal - Small Box - 3 lbs for $10.00 each

1x 200x Aloe Vera Powder with Free Shipping. Certified Organic. - 1 Ounce Free Shipping for $22.00 each

1x Alfalfa Meal Organic - Small Box - 2.5 lbs for $10.00 each


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2015)

LOL


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! TURN DOWN FOR WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT

Can't wait for the B^3 Beans


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

shipping from buildasoil was like 2 days. got that mars II 900, im impressed so far.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm impressed as well.  Here's 4 of my Greenpoint Bubba x MC's happily vegging away under the Mars 1200. I think I posted a picture back a couple pages when they were smaller for reference.

One thing I noticed is that the leafs or leaves? whatever are noticeably thicker on the plants under the LED, when rubbing them between your fingers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

im such a nice guy. gotta give up my room for a month or so. basements cold as shit, see how cold in a few....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2015)

so that rare dark pheno i kept didnt seem to turn color last few runs. but this run shes changing. leaves are turning black. not sure its gonna go 63 days, shes bout 48 atm and i need space asap. pm is popping up as well.. ill let her swell nother week n chop. pics in a few,.....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 24, 2015)

Perhaps the cold basement is helping her color up?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2015)

no theyre still in the room, and the tent is too tall for basement, back in my room with the led instead of the 600hps. shits looking good so far, i had a fan pumpin in cold air and low hit 55 so thats prob why


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 24, 2015)

I understand how noble it is to give up your room for someone GG420. I hope it ain't too cold down there bro . 

I would just squeeze in with the plants for a couple nights.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2015)

I just got a space heater set on low and put it on a timer for 30 minutes on and 30min-1hr off when the lights were out. Worked like a charm. 

Cheers and good luck in the dungeon, I've been down here for years.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> so that rare dark pheno i kept didnt seem to turn color last few runs. but this run shes changing. leaves are turning black. not sure its gonna go 63 days, shes bout 48 atm and i need space asap. pm is popping up as well.. ill let her swell nother week n chop. pics in a few,.....


What strain brother?




*my buddy is fighting that never wnding battle against PM. I went over to help trim the other night. A 4'x8' room running 1600 watts, running multiple strains. The whole crop was shit. Had to bin all but 8 plants. Guess which strain was completely immune to PM? Not a spec on it, 100% pm free and was some straight FIRE!

..... 4 of them were Cherry Bomb clones that I gave him. The other 4 were Cherry Bomb from seed (from the seeds I gave him)!!!

This was his second lost harvest... He talked me into giving him 25 of my CB beans. Said that will be the only strain that he grows from here on out.

You may want to look into using CB for breeding stock. That is one hell of a trait to pass on to other strains. Would probably find a good market of customers interested in PM resistant strains


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

amgprb said:


> What strain brother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its rare darkness. shes been pretty resistant but as the resin gets thicker the chances go up and i can see tiny patch here n there. thats sucks your boy had to chuck a whole crop , sounds like a big loss. glad he didnt chuck it all tho  that cherry bomb will def get ran !


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

grateful grape#4. thinking i got a grape hashplant pheno ova here...lovely sour white grape stink like grgr1 but dif flav profile.earthy, sour, hashy,floral, lil grape in there. indica with some cerebral. this was chopped at 49 daze on my 1st run. really good plant and tough to choose between this n 1, may keep both!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

heres my 1st run with the glue. bumpy road but we here! piney skunky,gas with what seems to be a lil chocolate on the 3rd day of cure. nice indica effects. im liking it.... next run at prob 56-58 daze, this was 50.       

gonna look at the outcome of some other crosses, if they puttin out fire i dont see why i cant. first up is mendodawg x glue.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

pics in order 1.stardawg 2.bright moments 1 n 2 ....3.stardawg 4, forum cut 5.chem4,powerpie,alien iso, and BM under 125w procyon 6.grgr1 ready for 2nd run 7.karma white biker babys 8. n 9. new mars led light 10. an over crowded veg,chem 4 ready for all my mendodawg pollen


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

heres my rare darkness AT 42 daze in          1st few then at 49 daze in last few. next time ill let her go 60 and i bet shell be black! for small buds she was decent weight too, i lost some chopping when i did but these branches were leaning...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2015)

i said i wouldnt spend 200 on seeds but im bout to eat my words... i want a serious sativa!.. thinking this....http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/snowhigh-seeds/product/388-golden-thai

or this.....http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/product/389-royal-purple


----------



## amgprb (Mar 28, 2015)

Yooooooo.... That glue you are running, is that the clone? Or across from seed?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i said i wouldnt spend 200 on seeds but im bout to eat my words... i want a serious sativa!.. thinking this....http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/seedbrand/snowhigh-seeds/product/388-golden-thai
> 
> or this.....http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-products-listing/product/389-royal-purple


What about Kali Mist?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Yooooooo.... That glue you are running, is that the clone? Or across from seed?


clone,why?



King Arthur said:


> What about Kali Mist?


id run it. but snowhigh does special sativas. i want most of this recent drop. id run western winds too.

heading over to make a purchase, might get 2 packs. well see in bout 20 minutes


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

been out of it for few daze from tooth infection. gotta get this wisdom tooth out! ill be getting some shit up tonight....


----------



## amgprb (Mar 31, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> been out of it for few daze from tooth infection. gotta get this wisdom tooth out! ill be getting some shit up tonight....


Damn bro, u 2? I got the one out last week, dreading april 6th as I get the other 3 out...

Good luck brother


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

yea i have had 3 removed, still got one in there. fucker flared up just as my insurance ended. i feel great atm though  bout to finally grub. firestax rejected my CC so iv been shopping round. money goes out for frankies haze tomorrow, but the credit cards burning a hole. might grab heaven mountain. looking at the truth from truecanna. i want some nice sativas that bring u back to the 70s!! need to get that snowhigh!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea i have had 3 removed, still got one in there. fucker flared up just as my insurance ended. i feel great atm though  bout to finally grub. firestax rejected my CC so iv been shopping round. money goes out for frankies haze tomorrow, but the credit cards burning a hole. might grab heaven mountain. looking at the truth from truecanna. i want some nice sativas that bring u back to the 70s!! need to get that snowhigh!


The TRUTH! Sagans Star also caught my eye. I never heard anyone talking about them but TRUE from True Canna is always on Hash Church. Very good vibes surrounding his crew. I'm curious about his male though. SFV/Chem. Aren't those both clone only? How they making reg seeds with it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

not 100% but think karma passed him a sfv bx male. karmas the man! just put 5 white bikers into jiffy pellets to go with the 8 seedlings.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not 100% but think karma passed him a sfv bx male. karmas the man! just put 5 white bikers into jiffy pellets to go with the 8 seedlings.


Does that mean they took SFVOG and hit it with some reg pollen and took the progeny regs and crossed it back to SFV clone type of deal?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

karma bought some sfv og regs from cali con few years ago, i think he bought the sfv bx2. somewhere the sfv was crossed then bx to the sfv clone im guessing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

i just asked in his forum. im def leaning towards a pack of the truth. i need another tent n light setup so im teetering lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2015)

Over at IC?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

yea on one of his threads bout the truth. im not sure where his male came from, i couldnt find where i thought i read that lol his male is listed as a sfv/chem bx so im curious


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Damn bro, u 2? I got the one out last week, dreading april 6th as I get the other 3 out...
> 
> Good luck brother


You guys should alright, I had mine surgically removed without being put under. Worst experience ever, the doctor had to get a new chair cuz my fingerprints were imprinted in it. He shot me like 9 - 11 times but I could still feel everything and was completely awake because my mom was an asshat and let me eat breakfast before going in. 10 years ago and I can still smell that nasty ass burning ... oh boy it was nasty.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 2, 2015)

ill be alright, just need insurance for the dentist. cleaning up my veg n potting shit up, will have a major update tonight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

shits crazy the karma i keep stocked!was talking bout getting c99 n blueberry, boom! drops in the lap.now we talking a tk x sfv cross and boom! i was gifted a tk x sfv from cannarado. i may still snag that pack , the numbers are def right! im thinking white biker X the tk/sfv....

just grabbed a 8x4 tent. just need that 315w lec. shits coming together


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ill be alright, just need insurance for the dentist. cleaning up my veg n potting shit up, will have a major update tonight.


Good vibes, hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Good vibes, hope you have a speedy recovery!


thanks man! shit sucks the most bending over n picking shit up. makes my jaw throb a lil. but i can feel the shit dying  just uppotted the white biker and they are skunky lil stinkers! they all reek like pine/skunk on stemrub.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2015)

putting together the new soil mix n shit. its fucking easy to make kelp tea. soak, strain n use. same with alphalpha. this makes lazy cool!is aloe a surfectant or should i get yucca? anyone know?

just did a stemrub on a c99 seedling i kinda lost interest in, was also gonna just kill as i seen a lil pm. but ended up spraying n treating her. glad i did, holy shit what a stemrub! just an awesome tropical punch like a motherfucker! be transplanting awaiting sex on her asap! lovely funk...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

wanna know what really pissed me off bout gage greed genetics? it wasnt the misleading descriptions or that key is a dirtbag. i was on facebook bout a year ago, this dude posts about how he gifted ggg his special cut n how he lost it. he asked if he could get a cut back or even just a few beans from the outcross. ggg replied" you dont own the plant!" so compassionate.... eye opener! but key can patent and own his(or jojos?) grape stomper right? FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL im not knocking anyone that wants to try em. you can find keepers. i wont be supporting this company in the future. do your do diligence and good luck with your next seed purchase!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea on one of his threads bout the truth. im not sure where his male came from, i couldnt find where i thought i read that lol his male is listed as a sfv/chem bx so im curious


that chem dog male is stout so cal uses it on all thier crosses its stable as a mother fucker i been using it to cross every thing i got after the gsc cut i got from stockton its supper fucken stout they sell the male too


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> that chem dog male is stout so cal uses it on all thier crosses its stable as a mother fucker i been using it to cross every thing i got after the gsc cut i got from stockton its supper fucken stout they sell the male too


they sell clones of the male? damn that must be a damn fine stud


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> wanna know what really pissed me off bout gage greed genetics? it wasnt the misleading descriptions or that key is a dirtbag. i was on facebook bout a year ago, this dude posts about how he gifted ggg his special cut n how he lost it. he asked if he could get a cut back or even just a few beans from the outcross. ggg replied" you dont own the plant!" so compassionate.... eye opener! but key can patent and own his(or jojos?) grape stomper right? FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL im not knocking anyone that wants to try em. you can find keepers. i wont be supporting this company in the future. do your do diligence and good luck with your next seed purchase!


I hate when mother fuckers dont want to give you your shit back i call that a moment for a chin check!!! like to call this were is my clone!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> they sell clones of the male? damn that must be a damn fine stud


no they sell seeds of the male


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL shwap! oh shit! love a good chincheck!


thump easy said:


> no they sell seeds of the male


 word, new masculineized seeds? lol they all male no femz?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


>


LOL i got big ass hands too love to smack a mofo real quick! jersey got smacked n looked like hewas gonna cry lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

any ways that was just for you gee to know lolz


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

I got two Jackberry F4's I wish I could send you.... 

I have to cull them soon because they have dropped balls and popped a few already. They looks so damn beautiful too, nice tight structure.... I wish you were closer GG420.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> any ways that was just for you gee to know lolz


should i erase my post? lol i can keep secrets!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I got two Jackberry F4's I wish I could send you....
> 
> I have to cull them soon because they have dropped balls and popped a few already. They looks so damn beautiful too, nice tight structure.... I wish you were closer GG420.


if your in cali, when i come out we can def sesh it up. be a kings disciple for a day lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> should i erase my post? lol i can keep secrets!


na your good its not a secret its just i dont want to give props out like that the seed pack was not profesional at all but if i get a threat ill act on it..


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if your in cali, when i come out we can def sesh it up. be a kings disciple for a day lol


Breko will have to show you some of his stuff too, I would say he is a far better grower than myself. I am a hobbyist experimenting and he has his shit all together. I come up with some gold now and again but anything he has handed me has been consistently above par. I think one strain I wasn't too stoked on the high but he did his job the plant came out healthy as fuck. 

But, you are definitely invited to the castle .


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

oh yea i feel you. who u got paqman or mayweather?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Breko will have to show you some of his stuff too, I would say he is a far better grower than myself. I am a hobbyist experimenting and he has his shit all together. I come up with some gold now and again but anything he has handed me has been consistently above par. I think one strain I wasn't too stoked on the high but he did his job the plant came out healthy as fuck.
> 
> But, you are definitely invited to the castle .


oh yea breks a good ass grower. tell him i said


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

Hahahaha that I will brother! 

Paqman is going to take away the last ability of speech that mayweather has.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hahahaha that I will brother!
> 
> Paqman is going to take away the last ability of speech that mayweather has.


LOL i see this as a great matchup! mayweather likes to run n block, pacman likes to run n punch. iv been waiting like 10 years for this fight!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

damn, I tried to get the video to start at 53 seconds but it reset it. You ave to


greenghost420 said:


> LOL i see this as a great matchup! mayweather likes to run n block, pacman likes to run n punch. iv been waiting like 10 years for this fight!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)

i have been waiting for ever


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

Everyone has the secret ingredient to beating Floyd, until they fight him and loose. I've heard it every time. It's gonna be the same shit. Floyd will shut all the pacman fans right up, like he shuts down everyone who steps up.


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

Dude can't read, but he sure can box.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 4, 2015)

Far from a Mayweather fan but Mannies been slipping lately. No way he beats Floyd. Floyd was waiting on him to start the inevitable decline to accept the fight 
True warrior mentality, wait till the lion gets old then go and kill him 

I hope Pacman wins but it's not very likely, hate Floyd's style. I don't watch boxing much anymore because of Floyd's style and folks that emulate it. Too many boxers don't want to fight.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

It is a hilarious video, I dont care who wins to be honest. I just love how picking a side draws lines in the sand lolololol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

i love this shit! manny is on a decline but his last 2 losses were basically unlucky. knocked out with 1 second left in A fight he was winning, and the tim bradley shit was bogus! but this will be a great fight. the styles are good. i been on the pac man train since like 04, watched floyd come up since bout the same time. i fucking love boxing!!!! just waiting for mayweather to get a cut in training or sum shit lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> Everyone has the secret ingredient to beating Floyd, until they fight him and loose. I've heard it every time. It's gonna be the same shit. Floyd will shut all the pacman fans right up, like he shuts down everyone who steps up.


freddy roach wants it more than manny. if floyd wins i will indeed shut up  you have predictions? most likely this will go the distance...

you putting any wagers on floyd? just curious...


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

Ha. Floyd by decision. Im always down for a friendly wager.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

What are we wagering?


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> What are we wagering?


What do you want to wager? lol


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

I am not the best person to make wagers, I wouldn't mind doing a pack of seeds or something but there isn't anything really coming to my mind that would be fitting for this bet. Two champions and one of them is going down hahahaha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

id bet seeds but rather lose money in case money wins it lol 20 50 100. we can do it like this even...



 lol


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

I am not passionate enough about this to even watch the fight though so I don't think I should bet.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am not passionate enough about this to even watch the fight though so I don't think I should bet.


lol what seeds u wanna bet?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> lol what seeds u wanna bet?


lol I love all the seeds I have  I would have to buy a pack for the comp. Either way it is like betting on the super bowl, I could care less who wins I just love the drama involved . People get all tough and shit its great!

I got a 3 pack of Chill Factor right here with your name on it though . Hahahahaha


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

no no no, no gettin tough or anything! just like u said, passionate! i never thought id see this happen honestly. im still waiting for something at the weighin to happen or some shit lol ill dig n see what i can put up to your wager


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> no no no, no gettin tough or anything! just like u said, passionate! i never thought id see this happen honestly. im still waiting for something at the weighin to happen or some shit lol ill dig n see what i can put up to your wager


I can sweeten the deal for sure, lets wait til we get some action on the tv first though. I at least wanna get pumped for this!


----------



## kgp (Apr 4, 2015)

I got a pack of dcure and/or cabin fever forest Fire maybe some flaming alien., what you got?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> I got a pack of dcure and/or cabin fever forest Fire maybe some flaming alien., what you got?


hmmmmm hard to say! i could prob put up some area 51 or karma. let me smoke one n think real quick...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 5, 2015)

i put up a thread about lets see how frosty your male can get. shits erased and no reason why. sounds like a good reason to bounce from the site...


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i put up a thread about lets see how frosty your male can get. shits erased and no reason why. sounds like a good reason to bounce from the site...


da fuck? why would they do that? I seen the thread and was going to tag a couple people to come show their stuff.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2015)

I got a few frosty males but no fucken camera that's good enough


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

setting up that new tent tonight. bout to pop more seeds and try to accelerate this pheno hunt. sunshine daydream, few cherry puff, triple nova, and white snake. not in that order. bout to pollinate most of my moms in some way and kill most off. major updates coming real soon


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 9, 2015)

I got packs on this. What breeder you want? Lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh. My wife and in laws are 100% Filipino. I couldn't choose may weather if I WANTED to. 

Ps. I left my MacBook charger 1000 miles away. I have lots of pics to show but only my phone. Anyone have tips on uploading from and iPhone 5? It won't let me


----------



## amgprb (Apr 9, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Oh. My wife and in laws are 100% Filipino. I couldn't choose may weather if I WANTED to.
> 
> Ps. I left my MacBook charger 1000 miles away. I have lots of pics to show but only my phone. Anyone have tips on uploading from and iPhone 5? It won't let me


Download the Atomic Lite browser from app store (free) it took me a good while to figure that out! Haha


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 9, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Download the Atomic Lite browser from app store (free) it took me a good while to figure that out! Haha


Thank you bro! Will do


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> wanna know what really pissed me off bout gage greed genetics? it wasnt the misleading descriptions or that key is a dirtbag. i was on facebook bout a year ago, this dude posts about how he gifted ggg his special cut n how he lost it. he asked if he could get a cut back or even just a few beans from the outcross. ggg replied" you dont own the plant!" so compassionate.... eye opener! but key can patent and own his(or jojos?) grape stomper right? FUCK OUTTA HERE LOL im not knocking anyone that wants to try em. you can find keepers. i wont be supporting this company in the future. do your do diligence and good luck with your next seed purchase!


BOG still hasn't contacted green pool, fucker is MIA. Funny because on the GGG thread everyone is wet for his shit, then I read on and they're all wet because they're running testers from him. LOL. No wonder all the emotional and defensive comments in regards to GGG and Bodhi. I find it hard to take advice for "tester", too invested. IMO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2015)

kgp said:


> Everyone has the secret ingredient to beating Floyd, until they fight him and loose. I've heard it every time. It's gonna be the same shit. Floyd will shut all the pacman fans right up, like he shuts down everyone who steps up.


Pacman for sure. I'm not a fan of either really but Pacman just seems more disciplined but all it takes is one good combo. Should be better than the Tyson vs Holyfield fight. LOL Cheers.


----------



## kgp (Apr 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pacman for sure. I'm not a fan of either really but Pacman just seems more disciplined but all it takes is one good combo. Should be better than the Tyson vs Holyfield fight. LOL Cheers.


yes, it's gonna be good for sure. Both are in top shape.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> BOG still hasn't contacted green pool, fucker is MIA. Funny because on the GGG thread everyone is wet for his shit, then I read on and they're all wet because they're running testers from him. LOL. No wonder all the emotional and defensive comments in regards to GGG and Bodhi. I find it hard to take advice for "tester", too invested. IMO.


i feel for you man. i really do. i just hope u get sorted.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pacman for sure. I'm not a fan of either really but Pacman just seems more disciplined but all it takes is one good combo. Should be better than the Tyson vs Holyfield fight. LOL Cheers.


i cried when holyfield won. lol i wanted tyson to ko him bad. oh well, ill take the earlobe fuck it lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i feel for you man. i really do. i just hope u get sorted.
> 
> i cried when holyfield won. lol i wanted tyson to ko him bad. oh well, *ill take the earlobe fuck it lol*


That was one of the craziest things I've ever watched. My family was rolling on the floor laughing when Tyson spit out E's ear.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That was one of the craziest things I've ever watched. My family was rolling on the floor laughing when Tyson spit out E's ear.


i went nuts! my friends were like na that was his mouthpiece. i was like no way look at holyfields face, he def wasnt embellishing that time lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2015)

fucking holyfield n his headbutts were lame!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i went nuts! my friends were like na that was his mouthpiece. i was like no way look at holyfields face, he def wasnt embellishing that time lol


Oh yeah. Holyfield's face said "This motherfucker just bit my fucking ear off!" Cheers man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2015)

making my 1st ejuice. not coming out so great. anyone have a tested recipe? i got vg boiling on the stove n dropped a dab into it. lets see how this goes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> making my 1st ejuice. not coming out so great. anyone have a tested recipe? i got vg boiling on the stove n dropped a dab into it. lets see how this goes.


Nah, but I just seen a thread on this earlier and someone posted a video from youtube where they made some I believe. Seems like a chill idea for some public puffing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2015)

shits cool but just not strong enough! lot easier smoking a few dabs instead of a few 100 puffs lol

my tents too tall for the basement lol grabbing a few tarps tomorrow n getting some seeds popping! finally found the peat pellets that puff up nice n fluffy. 2 of the 5 white bikers i popped look like death. hitting em with a lil of that jellyfish from plant success. 5 other seeds popped next to em are looking great.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

looks like 11 for 11 on the triple nova. and just threw down banana puff, sunshinedaydream, last 3 cherry puffs, a 2 pack of the sativa house mix freebies, and my cross of calicon 98 bubba x flaming cookies.looking for some dank bubba cookie phenos


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone pop the delta 9 sativa house mix? those and cherry puff are only ones not popping. only a single cherry of 3, got 7/7 on banana puff and looks like 11/11 sunshine daydream,11/11 triple nova, and gotta see how many bubba x cookies popped....be back with prob 2 pages of pics n updates.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

oh yea, ghost og deathstar and bruce banner in hand.......i need a few studs!


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea, ghost og deathstar and bruce banner in hand.......i need a few studs!


Run me a few times first, then you would get an idea of what genetics you want to breed to them. Or if there real.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

oh yea i know! should be from orgnkd i THINK, well see. but i havent hit the cookies and been sitting on her for a year now, just so i can see what traits the males will pass to her.. but i think we can agree forum will be easy to breed with compared to the ghost. every forum cross is dank, but every og cross is hit or miss. ill be testing the white biker and sour grape males extensively. and its about to begin  pretty happy at this point.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2015)

just got done with my lil nephew. napped hard! cant keep up with a 2yo like i used to lol but crazy pics coming in a few....popping some old bagseeds today too. a jack herer, few nl x haze, and found 10 mystery beans, think theyre good mids. these shits are like 8+ years stored in cellophane lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> looks like 11 for 11 on the triple nova. and just threw down banana puff, sunshinedaydream, last 3 cherry puffs, a 2 pack of the sativa house mix freebies, and my cross of calicon 98 bubba x flaming cookies.looking for some dank bubba cookie phenos


Triple nova from cannaventure? I think I was just peeping those because the deal at attitude, buy a pack of triple nova and get two 5 packs of other strains as well. I had bad luck with cannaV in the past but I've seen your flaming cookies and others grows that scored some dank so it has me thinking. That girl scout mix and that triple nova look like descent buys.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Triple nova from cannaventure? I think I was just peeping those because the deal at attitude, buy a pack of triple nova and get two 5 packs of other strains as well. I had bad luck with cannaV in the past but I've seen your flaming cookies and others grows that scored some dank so it has me thinking. That girl scout mix and that triple nova look like descent buys.


just peeked in on em. 5 damped off. down to 3 or 4. your not the only one with the bad luck. these were right next to the white biker and choc x perun. none of those damped off. but for that price on the gsc mix, like 65 for 15 seeds and everyone popping em is finding fire, id fuck with em.


----------



## Regular Guy (Apr 26, 2015)

I have 5 triple nova seedlings. Hoping for some fire.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2015)

Regular Guy said:


> I have 5 triple nova seedlings. Hoping for some fire.


nice hope you get that fire  i was gonna do like a month of updating but i feel like total shit! flu like shit  bbl


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

No rush man. Get some rest and saturate that endo cannabinoid system.


----------



## Regular Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice hope you get that fire  i was gonna do like a month of updating but i feel like total shit! flu like shit  bbl


Thanks! Speaking of CV I have some chemeleon kush x MVTF I think need some poppage.

I'm a bit under the weather too. Feel better GG


----------



## greenghost420 (May 1, 2015)

some antibiotics got me feeling better. i was fucked up bad!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2015)

get your bets in, fight night mofos. im bout to bump this thread with 183 pics, or at least the best of them...
ghost og cuts? @kgp


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2015)

http://livetv.sx/en/eventinfo/311451_floyd_mayweather_jr_manny_pacquiao/#webplayer_jjcast|sqgqj61u4gvis3w|311451|295623|13|6|en

hope this works for you it does for me


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## kgp (May 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> get your bets in, fight night mofos. im bout to bump this thread with 183 pics, or at least the best of them...View attachment 3409687
> ghost og cuts? @kgp


Looks legit bro. Let me know how the rockwool cubes go. She is an absolute bitch to clone. If I want 4 clones I have to take 6-8 cuttings because even after 2-3 weeks some never root. It's the only plant that ever gives me shit.


----------



## kgp (May 3, 2015)

And what a boring ass fight. Manny didn't do shit, just like everyone else Floyd has fought. Floyd slowly picks them apart, wins the rounds and secures the victory. I thought maidana gave him a better fight in both bouts.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> Looks legit bro. Let me know how the rockwool cubes go. She is an absolute bitch to clone. If I want 4 clones I have to take 6-8 cuttings because even after 2-3 weeks some never root. It's the only plant that ever gives me shit.


yes i know what u mean! i got 4 in the ezcloner with nothing, then 4 in rw with 2 looking good and 2 nothing. thanks for the reply! ill be posting pics in your thread soon enough.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

kgp said:


> And what a boring ass fight. Manny didn't do shit, just like everyone else Floyd has fought. Floyd slowly picks them apart, wins the rounds and secures the victory. I thought maidana gave him a better fight in both bouts.


it was boring as shit. i gotta watch it again as my stream kept freezing, but did compubox say floyd threw more punches? thats a crock if it did lol the way i saw it, shit was a draw. but i gotta watch it again.do my judge thing lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

rare darkness at 49days


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

half my veg is under 4 10w led bulbs. at that time anyways.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

1st pic is my 1st run under the mars at the beginning;2nd is the white biker;3rd is sour grapes;4th is tk x sfv from cannarado


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

rare darkness flowers


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

stardawg looking like bush lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

got bright moments 1 2 3, alien iso, gsc, think thats it under the mars panel. day 20ishfor most of em


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

banana puff, cherry puff, sunshine daydream, and 98bubba x flaming cookies


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

white biker and chocolope x perun


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

my worst run with gsc. barely watered or tended to really. surprised she wasnt all pm.day 50 in the last pics.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

1st pic bruce banner3,2nd is deathstar,3rd ghost og in homemade dome lol,4th 5th is my quarantine,6th ghost in the ez cloner,7th new veg soon to be flipped,8th tk x sfv,9th the veg area


----------



## greenghost420 (May 4, 2015)

greatful grape day 20ish


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2015)

alien isolation day 31. beasting under led.... fucking pm!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2015)

those old seeds i had, never cracked lol that sucks! then a rare darkness flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2015)

not a fan of weezy or eminem, but this shit is absolute fire....to me its what competition is about. you get the best in the game(id argue that) on your track, then body em!!!! listen to this bout 5 times before i go gardening.... where the fucks kanye when you need him?! lol videos str8 too....fuck bullies!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 7, 2015)

Death star !


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Death star !


shes looking good too! cant wait to see the effects of this specimen


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 7, 2015)

damn bro was flickin thru ur thread, wow man u be putting in sum work that's for sure, for sum reason I stick to the same threads but im going to have to broarden my horizon and check other stuff out cause im missing sum good shit


----------



## King Arthur (May 7, 2015)

Since I don't know where Stache has gone to on RIU, he has left me to solidify my allies against the evils that walk outside the halls of tripple b. One day I hope we all may burn one down together.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn bro was flickin thru ur thread, wow man u be putting in sum work that's for sure, for sum reason I stick to the same threads but im going to have to broarden my horizon and check other stuff out cause im missing sum good shit


just getting ready to flower out some white biker males and sour grape males. to go with the ladies. thanks for the love! iv been slacking due to the pm, but im bout to flip and pollinate some shit. just popped a few packs to look thru as well. my gf is bugging cause the whole house is basically my lab lol specially the quarantine aka kitchen area lol


----------



## ILM (May 8, 2015)

Those flaming cooks vigorous as f .it's like Jack and the bean stalk she's quick I popped two and there identical in looks so far. Great work gg I'll keep you posted on they're progress.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

anyone basketball fans? bulls cavs is crazy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone basketball fans? bulls cavs is crazy!


Fuck yeah it is. The refs are calling everything in favor of the Cavs, but other than that it has been a killer series so far. Rose with the last second shot then Lebron with the last second shot, shit is crazy.


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

Let Jesus get some beans.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> Let Jesus get some beans.


lol where you been silky! im bout to make these beans this month. i was pretty sick, set me back like 2 weeks! fucking aye! i had a sweet fruit punch smelling c99 before i got sick.i literally lost that plant lol but i got you on some beans , i should be able to get you a keeper


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

1st pic is bruce banner 3 and then deathstar. looking good after transplant actually getting burnt from the t5 cause i cant relocate the quarantine yet lol...pic 2. banana puff, sunshine daydream, cherry puff, sprouts


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

alien isolation from area 51. my first real led harvest.had to yank it early didnt want pm to ruin shit for me. had to cut a few areas out as it is.


----------



## Joedank (May 10, 2015)

you rocking some neem on your veg plants to knock out that pm??


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

been using a h202 then baking soda. i am gonna mix up some neem and silica. i was using azamax for a bit too.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

neem make the buds taste weird? im spraying peroxide and baking soda cause it doesnt effect the flavor


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> neem make the buds taste weird? im spraying peroxide and baking soda cause it doesnt effect the flavor


bacon soda? you spray bacon soda?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 10, 2015)

no not bacon soda, like arm and hammer, baking soda.  it works great in low amounts. iv gone heavy where its crusted baking soda on the leaves. and watched the leaves sweat if off over like 3 weeks lol iv been experimenting alot.


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

Whats up ghost? I know i have been slacking on updates.... Here is a Boston Baked Beans Flaming Cookies #6 about 2 weeks in. She is one leggy bitch, has to be close ti 5' tall has stretched prob 4x since the flip! 

I will post some more pics later on in the week...


----------



## ILM (May 13, 2015)

Looking good amgprb I have two flaming cooks#6 about two weeks in solid veg and shes really starting to grow, gonna flip in a few weeks.I'll throw some pics up later tonight. Ya I've been slacking on updates myself.
hope you don't mind Me just updating on this post greenghost?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2015)

feel free to post what u want when u want. god damn she stretched like a mofo! the mother barely stretched at all. the #2 was the stretcher. hows she smelling?


----------



## amgprb (May 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> feel free to post what u want when u want. god damn she stretched like a mofo! the mother barely stretched at all. the #2 was the stretcher. hows she smelling?


Smells real nice, chemmy, skunky funk... The tallest in the flower cab, i had to move her to the outside of the canopy so she didnt burn


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Smells real nice, chemmy, skunky funk... The tallest in the flower cab, i had to move her to the outside of the canopy so she didnt burn


i hate that stretch, but i love hearing about that funk


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2015)

i stress tested the flaming cookies moms and they are tough bitches! pretty sure only the #6 got a few nannas on the lowers. but crazy light leaks,over/under watered, extreme heat, cant remember if they were hit with the cold. the flaming cookies are way tougher than the power pie in reguards to stress. i had a light leak n was like fuck it, pp1 blew pollen pretty bad lol so im not sure ill f2 her...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

some of the bright moments#2 nugs. awesome grape gum kinda flav. then pics of grateful grape#1 at day 44. welches grape juice is banging like a boombox...since im out of bud thisll be chopped pretty soon,sadly!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

boxing fans, heres a great fighter to watch.



 he fights tonight...


----------



## ILM (May 16, 2015)

Here's a pic of my flaming cookies#6two weeks in veg shits startin to blow up just topped this am after the pic was taken


----------



## amgprb (May 16, 2015)

So i have to get her outta the jungle for proper pic, and mind you only 14 days or so since the flip: one of the stardawg x power pie looks absolutely amazing! Very tight nodes, bout 4' tall with NO branching and the stem is almost an inch thick... Cant wait to see her flower, i think she is gonna be something special


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

ILM said:


> Here's a pic of my flaming cookies#6two weeks in veg shits startin to blow up just topped this am after the pic was taken


hell yes keep me posted! when i get the ghost og going, i was thinking of using a male from these f2s. the mom was just pure gasoline.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

amgprb said:


> So i have to get her outta the jungle for proper pic, and mind you only 14 days or so since the flip: one of the stardawg x power pie looks absolutely amazing! Very tight nodes, bout 4' tall with NO branching and the stem is almost an inch thick... Cant wait to see her flower, i think she is gonna be something special


oh yea cant wait to see that star d x PP! you dont have to take too many pics, just when its convenient for you


----------



## amgprb (May 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> oh yea cant wait to see that star d x PP! you dont have to take too many pics, just when its convenient for you


I got 3 different phenos... One is already throwin pollen. I pluck em when i see em, if it gets outta hand she will get the boot. The other is stretchy with weak, viney branches. But that third one!!!! What a beautiful speciman!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I got 3 different phenos... One is already throwin pollen. I pluck em when i see em, if it gets outta hand she will get the boot. The other is stretchy with weak, viney branches. But that third one!!!! What a beautiful speciman!


if its one or 2 lowers just take off the nodes, thats what i did lol. running from clone stopped the nannas as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

any tips for rosin


----------



## King Arthur (May 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> any tips for rosin


Temp 290, 20 seconds press. 

If you wanna do some kief or bubble go get some cheese cloth and put the kief in a tiny piece of cheese cloth and twist it up then press that out. Kief and bubble get way higher yields and take much less time than actually doing nugs.

If you do nugs do super tiny ones. The larfy ones are the best so far in the trials I have seen.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

i was trying to press some trim. epic fail lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

im thinking of trying again


----------



## King Arthur (May 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking of trying again


Do you have a trimbin? just rub the trim over the screen collect kief put in cheese cloth press for 20 seconds and dab.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

no my neighbors have a digital 200$ hair thing, so ill be trying out their thing in few minutes. ill be doing the 290 for 20 seconds. pressing trim A bad idea? lol


----------



## King Arthur (May 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> no my neighbors have a digital 200$ hair thing, so ill be trying out their thing in few minutes. ill be doing the 290 for 20 seconds. pressing trim A bad idea? lol


I only seen it done to nugs, bubble and kief. I also would buy a 15 dollar hair straightener from kmart or target, I believe it is a revlon and for 15 bucks you get temperature control. I don't know how easy it is to break someones straightener because I have only observed but I wouldn't use an expensive one more than for a trial run.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

they were doing it last night at the same time i was doing it. i have 2 dif straighteners with temp adjustments, i just cant tell where it needs to be to be 290. i def had it too hot last night lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 17, 2015)

i tired the rosin after pan cakeing about 20 little nugz I was upset at the return I wont be doing it again


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

yea why bother when i can make fire bubble or fire bho. just wasted some trim, oh well. lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 18, 2015)

Very strain dependent, my Love Triangle is a joke, I get virtually nothing from it. Synergy and Fireballs produces like a fucking champ. Haven't done enough to confirm but I think bud structure and density play a lot into how they squish.

It's hot as fuck right now, maybe I'll grab some shots later of some weighed up nugs of the different strains I have on hand and see what they produce. I've definitely had some horribly poor results, but this fireballs squishes out some nice dark oil, the Synergy is a lot runnier and lighter colour but still squishes well.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry for thread jacking.. worm.homie get at me fool..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2015)

just tried to make rosin again. this time shit was fire. gonna make more n post pics...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2015)

I fucking love the rosin. I haven't vaped once since I learned of it.

Been squishing buds non stop.


It's great for turning half melt hash to some fine full melts too.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I fucking love the rosin. I haven't vaped once since I learned of it.
> 
> Been squishing buds non stop.
> 
> ...


the flavor is so loud! bout to rosin the neighbors up, got like a .2 to split 4 ways lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

been pushing my flip date back til tonight. chem 4 was yellowed off pretty bad. topdressed like 2 weeks ago did nothing really. so i hit her hard with fish fertilizer, booya! think she needs one more of those n were off. trying to make a good amount of chem 4 x mendodawg


----------



## ILM (May 23, 2015)

Chem 4 x mendo dawg sounds crazy Keep Me in mind brother id love to test a pack


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

bright moments 3, good daytime smoke. earthy with lil fruit in there.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

heres my fav ggg find so far. grateful grape #1.opening the box it smells kind like fermenting fruit.grapey.not as sour grapey as last run, think the led changed the flavs a lil.maybe from the light leak.lol maybe both. maybe from pollination as well lol oops mmmm that sour comes out on breakup though.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

the tk x sfvog looking better than she did.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

i was pretty sick, neglected em for a week .


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

my 3 white biker ladies. theyve been treated since this pick with bonide infuse. new picks in a few...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

sour grapes ladies. bout to clone n flower these out. same with the males...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

http://buildasoil.com/products/alfalfa-meal

http://buildasoil.com/products/organic-kelp-meal

bout to make both these teas, see how good they are. kelp foliar and kelp alphalpha veg tea


----------



## amgprb (May 24, 2015)

@greenghost420 what were the genetics in power pie again? I think u told me b4, wish i wrote it down!

I just pulled 2 of the stardawg x power pie girls out for a lil photo shoot. They look very similar, im gonna guess that they are Stardawg phenos. I will post pics in a bit


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

cherry pie x blue power, that dad i used was a beast and smelt of cherry cough drops


----------



## amgprb (May 24, 2015)

I love this donky-dick cola! Aprox 30 days 12/12, gonna b a yielder for sure! A nice change as most of the genteics I have been running lately have been lower yielding/smaller nugs


----------



## amgprb (May 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> cherry pie x blue power, that dad i used was a beast and smelt of cherry cough drops


Yea then these girls are DEFINITELY taking after the Stardawg!


----------



## amgprb (May 24, 2015)

I am waiting for the funds to buy a portable AC, this 1000 is kicking so much heat and I have unfortunately damaged fan leafs of a few of my plants  But these girls seem to be uneffected by the heat and just keep on trucking


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

hell yes shes def looking good! greasy resiny bitch  shes smelling like a chem deisel?


----------



## amgprb (May 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> hell yes shes def looking good! greasy resiny bitch  shes smelling like a chem deisel?


Thanx brother! Your gear has def surpassed my expectations & i will def throwdown anything u need tested in the future!

UnFortunately i havnt been able to enjoy the smells of my garden as it tiss alergy season


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanx brother! Your gear has def surpassed my expectations & i will def throwdown anything u need tested in the future!
> 
> UnFortunately i havnt been able to enjoy the smells of my garden as it tiss alergy season


you said you had to pluck 2 bananas of the star x pie?
thanks man your killing it!


----------



## King Arthur (May 24, 2015)

BBB 

Danker than the better business bureau and with honor too!

theres a slogan for you greenie!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> BBB
> 
> Danker than the better business bureau and with honor too!
> 
> theres a slogan for you greenie!


im feelin it lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2015)

nother page from my bible....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

got the white biker and sour grape ladies all cloned up. gonna get the greatful grape males/ladies ready for an open pollination. gonna be flowering out this deathstar in few weeks as well, siked bout that. shits finally back on track...  just need another 600 or 1k ballast.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

so my power pie #1 pollinated my greatful grape #1. 2 of the tastiest plants iv grown to date. think i may grow em out and incross to the pp dad. just thinking out loud....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

gonna go stake out my plants in flower. be back with pics...


----------



## yodabuds (May 29, 2015)

Man greenghost your genetics are killing it bro! Really liking the fire I am seeing.... Stardawg was one of the most potent strains Ive smoked from the dispensary tested 28%thca a bowl of that and it was lights out.... Great growing guys!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 29, 2015)

i love stardawg! after i can f2 everything i have and select what im keeping from this round,next round i have like 40 f2s i want to get to. shits been really slow due to pm but that bonide is working  sprayed prob about 10 days ago and shit is gone. gonna reapply it in a fw days. was told i can use it up to week 4 of flower, so i got this actinovate to try during late flower in case it comes back. thanks for the kind words, they are appreciated!


----------



## v.s one (May 29, 2015)

Looks nice in here.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

think ill germ another pack of seeds. lets go roll in the stash see what sticks to me when im done


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

gorilla glue 4


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

cherry mountain


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

heres a chem 4, she was completely yellowed off. had to wait for her to green up before flip. shes looking good today, this pics from last week.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

mendodawg and glue pollen recievers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

next wave of hunting, seedlings are sunshinedaydream, cherry puff, banana puff, flaming cookies x bubba, and thumps mix. older ones are chem 4, forum cut, tresdawg, alien iso, rare darkness,


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

these have been under a 10w cree led bulb for like 2 months lol the trip nova, white biker pt 2, and chocolope x perun


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

forgot to add i tried some compost and worm castings from whole foods, and now i have thrips again  been killed those bastards like 2 months ago.


----------



## ILM (Jun 3, 2015)

Been a minute since I've updated here's a shot Of my flaming cookies#6 gonna start flowing in about a week.
she really likes her new five gallon bucket full of coco


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

ILM said:


> Been a minute since I've updated here's a shot Of my flaming cookies#6 View attachment 3433531View attachment 3433531gonna start flowing in about a week.
> she really likes her new five gallon bucket full of coco


she def looks happy! nice job  hows the stemrub?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

check this contest out on alphakroniks forum.....


I wanted to run a contest to try and bring people together. What I think I've done will do just that, and will also benefit the many. From now until Dec. 31st 2015, we will be running a community drive here on AKG, growing our ranks of growers and bring them together. What is the prize? 1 consultation with me, and us breeding you a custom hybrid never to be reproduced ever again (unless you want more). This will include the sorting of 1000 seeds, and the naming rights of your custom hybrid to do with as you will. We will use the parental lines you pick, and create the hybrid to your specifications. Never in cannabis history has a contest like this been held.


The rules are simple:


To Qualify:


You MUST be a registered or carded medical cannabis patient or a licensed medical cannabis dispensary within the United States. NO EXCEPTIONS!


1. Register 10 new growers to http://www.alphakronikgenes.com/forums and have them post your name as their sponsor herehttp://alphakronikgenes.com/forums/?vasthtmlaction=viewtopic&t=25.0


feel free to register and list me as a sponsor


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you run much alphakronik? I am on my first run of snowdawg 2 right now, and haven't heard much about them.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2015)

Dude I got tons of seeds let me give you a lot let me give you Albert walker og most of all you ll love it and the people you serve will to


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Have you run much alphakronik? I am on my first run of snowdawg 2 right now, and haven't heard much about them.


i have not ran any alpha, i love what he does for the community. if your not happy with what u find hit him up directly. most accessable breeder iv ran into. loves chopping it up in the video chat dabbing up. i wanted to grab cronuts but shits gone. ill def be making a purchase this summer or fall when he does one of his drops on facebook. hows the snowdawg looking?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

havent talked bought m o p enough in here! 



 all i listen too, mop and cormega


----------



## amgprb (Jun 4, 2015)

Mendodawg x FC or PP?
We are at 7 wks, starting to fade... Couple leafs turning autumn colors, love this plant! None of my clones took, i will def spend the time to reveg... Need another run, but thinking shes a keeper


 

Sorry bout the shitty pics, i will update later with nicer ones.... These 2 are Stardawg x Power Pie. Nice plants, one will get a sevond run as yield looks to b great!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

keeper status turns me on!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> keeper status turns me on!


Yea man, good job! Just wish i could expect a plant like that Mendo everytime! Got 3 phenos of that one, other 2 are frosty and very nice looking. Those 2 look identical but look nothing like this one. She has great structure, tight nodes, no branching, base of stem is the width of a quarter, huge fan leafs....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

dropped 7 afghan haze f2s and 10 astro dawgs, 7 for 7 and looks like i got 11 for 10 on the astros. think i got my 1st set of twins...


----------



## amgprb (Jun 5, 2015)

@greenghost420 do u have alot of those beans of the Stardawg cross left? Did u use the Stardawg in any other cross? Let me know, i would love to pop like 20+ and do a pheno hunt...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @greenghost420 do u have alot of those beans of the Stardawg cross left? Did u use the Stardawg in any other cross? Let me know, i would love to pop like 20+ and do a pheno hunt...


nope super exclusive. think i have only one pack to the head. ill be working with that stardawg in future hybrids. 1st one id like to do would be sour grapes x stardawg. maybe white biker x stard. ill def get you testers of your choosing when theyre ready


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

recent dunk


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

lil quarantines looking good, banner and deathstar ready to flower in bout 2 weeks. then the tk x sfv is looking good enough to clone then flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

glue and mendodawg at like 2 weeks in...in 1 gals


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

i love how the glue grows. very vigorous!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

cherry mountain


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

chem 4


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

all getting topdressed tomorrow, then tea at day 21. also moving others into 12 12 to get my perpetual going


----------



## amgprb (Jun 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nope super exclusive. think i have only one pack to the head. ill be working with that stardawg in future hybrids. 1st one id like to do would be sour grapes x stardawg. maybe white biker x stard. ill def get you testers of your choosing when theyre ready


Thanks bro! Def interested! Anything that can produce offspring that frosty with such a goof yield, i am def a fan of! Yield is very important for me


----------



## amgprb (Jun 5, 2015)

Is Stardawg clone-only? Or was yours from seed, and if so, who is the breeder? Just might have to scoop a pack!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

it has a bunch of clone only phenos floating around(illuminati,guava,corey haim) As well sold in seed form, from topdawg genetics.thats one of the best hybrids ever bred hands down! always impresses, i havent heard any complaints, only thing some say is needs a lil more yeild lol my cut came from playtowin.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

not their best cd but respectable....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 6, 2015)

i chucked all the seeds from when the powerpie1 hermed out on me. with the exception of the ones from my gratefulgrape#1. that sour grapes x strawberry tangerine type of funk has to be explored! got 13 healthy beanz to check out.... the afghan kush x haze popped 7 of 7 and the astrodawgs popped 11 from 10.  my ghost og that i potted last month finally just died on me. got my 2nd to last attempt in a cup yesterday, fingers crossed! banner and deathstar are bout 2 weeks out from flowering....

edit: looks like i planted the afghans upside down so well see what happens with those. the mendodawg x flaming cookies looks the best but only got one of the 2 above ground as that was upside down as well. i think its more of using a heatmat than planting upside down. heat from the bottom confuses the seedling as opposed to the heat coming from the top like in nature. most of the astrodawgs have broke dirt as well.


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i have not ran any alpha, i love what he does for the community. if your not happy with what u find hit him up directly. most accessable breeder iv ran into. loves chopping it up in the video chat dabbing up. i wanted to grab cronuts but shits gone. ill def be making a purchase this summer or fall when he does one of his drops on facebook. hows the snowdawg looking?


The first one I put into flower was male. I have a second one that is female, but I am waiting for a rooted clone before I flip it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 9, 2015)

feel free to show em off when its time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 9, 2015)

fuckin computer got shit spilt on it and is cooked, got it in the oven trying to dry it out. loving the nba playing thuggish ruggish bone, go warriors


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> fuckin computer got shit spilt on it and is cooked, got it in the oven trying to dry it out. loving the nba playing thuggish ruggish bone, go warriors


Stephen curry clearly upgrapded this year i was expecting him to be good this year but this level is out of this world!!!


----------



## amgprb (Jun 9, 2015)

...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> ...


!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Stephen curry clearly upgrapded this year i was expecting him to be good this year but this level is out of this world!!!


yea man on fire like in nba jam! hope they can even the series up...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

HES ON FIRE curry got the sweetest stroke lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

only had half my 8 x 4 setup till i hooked up my mars led last night. went down there this morning and the fucking tent was leaning sideways hard! not sure if its cause i wrapped it in a tarp rather then the tent it came with, but damn i was so close to losing the whole setup!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAY-HYDRO-4-x-4-4-x-8-Grow-Tent-Indoor-Garden-HIGHEST-QUALITY-SAVE-GO-DIRECT-/221786041356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item33a37a6c0c

thats a rip for that tent too, i got mine for like 120 shipped, same shit. i got a hood, a exhaust fan, the mars led, and a box fan. prob bout 60 pounds...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2015)

Damn dude ya those Mars II lights are heavy as shit. I would be afraid to hang one in a tent but I see people do it all the time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

shit was scary! on a positive note, bout 10 daze out from pollination  lets get it popping!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> shit was scary! on a positive note, bout 10 daze out from pollination  lets get it popping!


What do you got for dudes this time?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

this will be to use up my mendodawg pollen on mothers: gg4,chem 4, mendodawg f2s, might hit my cherry mountain with cherry puff(just a thought), im about to flower out my greatful grape/bright moments males to hit my gg and bm ladies for f2s/f1s . vegging out sour grapes and white biker males flower them when they clone. the white biker ladies are vegging like champs, looks like no staking needed. bout to flower out the tk x sfv to see how that is. prob hit her with the white biker males, try to create an og line, same as the chem 4 for a chem line. i want to hit everything with these wb males as id love to add og to my grape,banana,blueberry,and all my flavors need og! triple nova x (tk x sfv) mmmm...im just thinking about a million dif hybrids , 


whats everybodys thoughts? what should i cross with what?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn dude ya those Mars II lights are heavy as shit. I would be afraid to hang one in a tent but I see people do it all the time.


Some tents are pretty good quality. I got myself a Guerilla tent and I personally can hang from it, although it's not completely stable left/right it holds my weight and doesn't break or even bend. I weigh 250lbs.

@greenghost420 

Hope that MARS led works out for ya. I think the blurple/all red LED setups are crap pretty much through and through. You're gonna need a lot of cal/mag.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 11, 2015)

^^^^ Stardawg x Power Pie 1

^^^^ Flaming Cookies #6

^^^^ Mendodawg x Flaming Cookies 1

^^^^ Stardawg x PP 2

^^^^ Mendodawg x FC 2

^^^^^ MD x FC 2 (lower)

^^^^ Stardawg x PP 3


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy crap the Gorilla tents are built to last! I would never try hanging from my Secret Jardin and I'm only 140 lbs. 

The Mars II led's are all good. They aren't the top performing units by any means but IMO my unit is as good or even a little better than my HPS. My unit draws the same wattage and has a better light spread. Let's just say I don't think I'll ever buy another HID setup.

but I did have one plant that had a pretty severe mag deficiency, and a couple others with very minor. No deficiencies this current round though, and running cuttings from everything last round.

Here's some Bodhi and Dynasty that were grown under the LED.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2015)

the mars def performed well. ill be doing a side by side on the same cuts. in my head at this time, i feel like the hps tasted. i cant compare yeilds yet. those are great looking flowers D!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2015)

@AMG damn youre killing it homie! i need to know what funk is in your nose? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2015)

make sure to tell me the negative things about these as well as the positives  if the stardawg mom is breeding like this, chem 4 should produce good results. also, that powerpie hybrid was extremely unstable. but the father was a fucking beast. still have pollen for future freebies if its good, fucking fridge died for a day. hmmm glue x pp freebies sounds dank  the stemrub on the glue is so fucking good, like a skunky piece of dark chocolate. i thought i was bugging on the choc funk.... i also have a tresdawg mom i can do a few dif things with. i thought the tres was more towards an og than a chem but i only ran it once and shit was loaded with mites. im bout to clone her, vegger, and flower her out. trying to pollinate every fucking mother before i start over...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Some tents are pretty good quality. I got myself a Guerilla tent and I personally can hang from it, although it's not completely stable left/right it holds my weight and doesn't break or even bend. I weigh 250lbs.
> 
> @greenghost420
> 
> Hope that MARS led works out for ya. I think the blurple/all red LED setups are crap pretty much through and through. You're gonna need a lot of cal/mag.


yes those extra durable frames look great! ill be getting at least one of those gorilla tents,ill try to find one cheap, 5 x 10 would be awesome! when i have the extra dough ill def be doing a diy led. i cant believe all the electrical problems im seeing with these mars lights. my procyon has been on for like 2 years str8 lol diy led or mh is my next move.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 12, 2015)

@greenghost420 I will get a good description on the smells for u lster today as my sinuses are just clearing up. As u can see from,the pics, the PP male is def giving u an array of phenos, but that Stardawg mom is a winner in every way IMO!

The only negative at this point is the couple nanners they were tossing in early flower, they have since stopped producing. I will let u kno if the issue clears up on the clone run


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2015)

this will be the 1st time i flower with actually a decent humidity. usually at 20-30%. in my new spot its at 50-60.gonna try to get it to 40-45....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2015)

bonide infuse is working great for the powdery mildew...


----------



## ILM (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey greenghost hows about white biker x gg4 that I wouldn't mind doing a run of


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 16, 2015)

tomorrow pollen is going down....  ill hae a shit ton of pics from last week or so. my laptop is broke atm...i cant be using anyones pc to load my shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 16, 2015)

not sure whats the deal but my plants are lacking resin production big time. new soil is not impressing me! might be the worm castings and compost. next batch ill be using the ocean forest compost and some good worm castings and see whats up. if shit is still lacking ill be going back to blood meal/guano.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool stuff in here. Seems like you're a busy man! Props.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure whats the deal but my plants are lacking resin production big time. new soil is not impressing me! might be the worm castings and compost. next batch ill be using the ocean forest compost and some good worm castings and see whats up. if shit is still lacking ill be going back to blood meal/guano.


What is the temperature of the bloom room where no thc production? 

In my experience, the heat is the #1 killer of resin. My cut of super potent mutant pheno blueberry back in 2002 was the most resinated plant I had back then, only in cool temperature. I grew the seedling in winter and it was super dank then summer rolled around and my room got in the high 80s and low 90s and that same cut of blueberry was garbage. I mean it was not even the same plant, no smell, hardly and weight and worst of all zero resin! I tried smoking it, curing it and I finally just threw it in the garbage. 

Although I have seen some crappy looking plants grown with that scott's powdered formula too, so perhaps its your soil but I'd say if the plant is green and healthy then it's getting all the nutrients it needs to produce oils. Also, are these ladies under a led light and still no resin?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cool stuff in here. Seems like you're a busy man! Props.


thanks man! i seen your flower pics on one of these threads, this looks like you know what your doing. nice work!


thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is the temperature of the bloom room where no thc production?
> 
> In my experience, the heat is the #1 killer of resin. My cut of super potent mutant pheno blueberry back in 2002 was the most resinated plant I had back then, only in cool temperature. I grew the seedling in winter and it was super dank then summer rolled around and my room got in the high 80s and low 90s and that same cut of blueberry was garbage. I mean it was not even the same plant, no smell, hardly and weight and worst of all zero resin! I tried smoking it, curing it and I finally just threw it in the garbage.
> 
> Although I have seen some crappy looking plants grown with that scott's powdered formula too, so perhaps its your soil but I'd say if the plant is green and healthy then it's getting all the nutrients it needs to produce oils. Also, are these ladies under a led light and still no resin?


 my temps are fine, 77ish. iv changed my soil recipe to try it with no bloodmeal or guano. also have compost/worm castings from whole foods that sucks. gnat city! im used to resin by 21 days and today im rubbing my ladies and not getting any grease that im used to! kinda scared me lol only way i can test is whip up a guano/bloodmeal brew and feed one of these gg4 plants n see is she gets sticky. i also just fed my 1st kelp/alphalpha tea but that shits already in the soil. plants are so happy, but im not  lol i spent alot of dough on this new mix and im not digging it. the glue was trich'ed out at like 17 days my 1st run. i got my pc back so when i pull shit out tomorrow for pollen ill show you guys, i have pics of these same plants last mix/new mix so i can compare i think.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2015)

Damn that blows Ghost, sorry to hear. If temps are fine, I'm at a loss. Well, here's hoping those girl grease up for you. Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2015)

i have 2 forum cuts im gonna test with the current mix vs the last mix + current mix mixed. well see whats good. it could be lack of compost/wormshit....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2015)

i know i had resin dripping from just my recycled soil!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i know i had resin dripping from just my recycled soil!


Oh yeah, I've seen it that's why I thought maybe the heat got you. Hopefully them girls start greasing up like an italian kid in the 60's, "Ohhhh."


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2015)

lets do it for johnny! rip swayze, love the outsiders! stay gold ponyboy....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2015)

mental note to my self to what ive done to my soil, went from modified super soil recipe to these changes: cut out guano, bloodmeal, epsom salts, humic acid,azomite added aphalpha, kelp, photosynthesis plus, grokashi, oyster flour, gypsum, insect frass, crab meal, BAS mineral mix, rock dust, potassium silicate, i misjudged my container as well, thought it was a 15 it was an 18gal so i made the mix 33% weaker and it was really 50% weaker( instead of 7.5(1ft3) to 10, it went from 9 to 13ishgal), then shitty castings/compost. next batch ill use same mix with ocean forest and some worm wiggler castings n see what happens....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, I've seen it that's why I thought maybe the heat got you. Hopefully them girls start greasing up like an italian kid in the 60's, "Ohhhh."


Fucking classing right there. Caught it on television a couple Sundays ago. Poor Johnny man. Dally is one down ass mufucka!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2015)

Definitely some of Ralph Macchio's finest work, for sure! It's one of those movies you have to finish watching whenever you turn the channel to it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2015)

not sure what happened but my chem 4 was hermed out. chopped all the nodes that i found shit on, if it keeps popping shit shes culled. so i just hit the gg4 and mendodawg.....frustrated beyond belief


----------



## SourD420 (Jun 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure what happened but my chem 4 was hermed out. chopped all the nodes that i found shit on, if it keeps popping shit shes culled. so i just hit the gg4 and mendodawg.....frustrated beyond belief


Hey brotha i tried to pm you but idk how. How can i get ahold of some of your genetics?


----------



## amgprb (Jun 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure what happened but my chem 4 was hermed out. chopped all the nodes that i found shit on, if it keeps popping shit shes culled. so i just hit the gg4 and mendodawg.....frustrated beyond belief


Sooooo what ya hit that mendo with? Any Stardawg crosses in the works?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2015)

mendodawg f2s and gg4 x md. thinking stardawg x cherry mountain...and rare darkness now im thinking of it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2015)

SourD420 said:


> Hey brotha i tried to pm you but idk how. How can i get ahold of some of your genetics?


right now i have nothing available. ill have something in bout 2 months. i have a 2nd glue plant im contemplating hitting with some pollen. i have pics of the chem 4 herms that just fucked up my seed plans....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2015)

just checked my pollen, got a good amount of cherry mountain, so im def gonna gear up for a cherry mountain run in a few weeks. X stardawg, tresdawg,f2s, glue, and forum cut. oh yea rare darkness too. might be able to squeeze a deathstar in there. lil bummed as i keep getting plans fucked up one way or another!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2015)

so i def jumped the gun. today im checking my ladies and theyve greased up nicely. even the chem 4 i chucked to the side has a nice smell. the gg4 is sticky and sweet smelling like a mofo. ill get some pics up as shes so pretty


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2015)

cherry mountain is sticky, earthy, with a tart sweetness....


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 20, 2015)

my Flaming Cookies stretched like 3X when flipped em.they are healthy and are about to weeks in flower.They have the OG structure.right now they are about 4 feet tall and the buds ate hairy as hell.I fucked up and left em in the gal pots,I didn't want to shock them by repotting 2 wks into flower.I'll throw up some pics in the morning .peace


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2015)

i hope they help your patients!


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 21, 2015)

they are anxiously awaiting these..i snagged them a half of Blue Dream for them,they're vaping it ,hopefully it lasts til their almost done.


----------



## ILM (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's my flaming cookies two weeks in flower already starting to blanket with trich's. Pics don't do them justice.this camera sucks you can't really see it but they are already getting frosted


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 21, 2015)

ILM said:


> View attachment 3444803 View attachment 3444798 Here's my flaming cookies two weeks in flower already starting to blanket with trich's. Pics don't do them justice.this camera sucks you can't really see it but they are already getting frosted


did u pop the fc2 or fc6? theyre looking good


----------



## ILM (Jun 22, 2015)

That's the six I Did do two of them that's the one I topped .the one I left alone is a real leggy gal she really stretched.this one though I'm psyched.looks real healthy it's beena breeze to grow also.she's a stinky gal.got a menthol lemony skunk going on


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 22, 2015)

here's my 2 flaming cookies...


----------



## ILM (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good bluesdad .looks like we're right around the same time window how's the Smell on yours


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 22, 2015)

sounds like all the f6 f2s are stretchy.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 22, 2015)

got like a skunky Nyquil cough syrup smell.kinda hard to describe.she really stretched in the last 3 weeks.she's only getting compost teas and worm castings and rainwater.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

god damn me,im having the hardest trouble making seeds! looks like my mendodawg pollens no good i had a feeling, when i was pulling out my pollens, all of em were nice n powdery. the md was clumpy. def sign of bad pollen. on to the cherry mtn and rare darkness pollination projects....not a fried pistil on either plant. i may hit em tomorrow with sumptin else!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

sour grapes on last day of veg....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

tk x sfv transplant into 7gal and lil lst....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

1st 5 are glue, last 5 are mendodawg, both on pollination night....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

1st 3 are cherry mtn, last few are glue, bout 24 days in


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

1st pic is ghost og, 2nd is the veg tent with btm left is banana puff, top middle sunshinedaydream,


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

white biker 3 dif ladies a week in....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

cherry mountain bout 28 daze


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

pics of the glue at 28ish daze, took a bunch looking for pm, you see any?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

was gonna stake her out a lil more but decided on tying her down in a few daze....to be continued


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

deathstar day 1....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

sour grapes 1 bout 18 dayz....my fav so far, min stretch and awesome grape funk stemrub....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

2 of these sour grapes are quite stretchy from the looks. supercropping didnt seem to slow much down. one looks like a nice not too stretchy with lots of budsites type of pheno. cloning the males tonight....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

last pic looks like that one with nice sites...


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> was gonna stake her out a lil more but decided on tying her down in a few daze....to be continued


the structure of that GGlue plant is impressive.

natural bush. yet you trained it.
nugz everywhere. nice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

mendodawg with expired pollen


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the structure of that GGlue plant is impressive.
> 
> natural bush. yet you trained it.
> nugz everywhere. nice.


honestly, the glues one of my fav with how it grows. lowers that were shaded had some nuts, cleaned that out and shits just frosting over. no training at all besides that stake and one branch tied down.oh yea some twisting here n there. if i had more string shed be even more opened up. my next purchase will def be string n paperclips. been letting nighttime rh hit 77 and not seeing any mold. iv dealt with thrips, mites, gnats, and pm was way more annoying than those combined! 

big shout out to the homie that passed me this cut cuz not only do i love it, friends are waiting for more glue! last time i chopped was at 44 days, it was still top shelf. im gonna try to get this one to 60 this run and hope to get close to 3 zips.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

only hairs i found burnt up were on my big glue plant, right under where i found opened bananas lol glue s1s were not in the plans!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

1st pic is 5 astrodawg and 2 afghan haze f2s, 2nd is 2 deathstar plants, and last but not least is grokashi doing what it do....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> 1st pic is 5 astrodawg and 2 afghan haze f2s, 2nd is 2 deathstar plants, and last but not least is grokashi doing what it do....View attachment 3447854View attachment 3447855 View attachment 3447856


My stoner self was about to ask you was that the grokashi cus I thought you just posted pics till I actually looked at the post in the reply and see it says that clear as day  please keep showing that Deathstar. Me being from Ohio I've been looking for her


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

cant wait, think i may do one of those Dstar outdoors , get to run my 1st outdoor this year. ill keep u posted as i should have that katsu in few weeks.


----------



## ILM (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's a pic of the flaming cooks#6


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2015)

looking frosty. im bout to go tied back that glue n get some pics....


----------



## ILM (Jun 29, 2015)

Was thinking the glue would do well under a net trellis.screen of green type style .what do you think?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2015)

yes she would fill a screen nicely


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

ILM said:


> Was thinking the glue would do well under a net trellis.screen of green type style .what do you think?


Yes mos def would do well under a screen. The one I have going right now has so many tops on it and branches well. Just transplanted her into a 5gal gonna give her 3 more weeks then flip.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

some glue pics at day 38ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

more glue


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

my lil 8x4 setup


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

heres my guard dog slash toddler...i say you want up? and he puts his arms up like that....


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 1, 2015)

love cats!

your plants are nice under those ledz. 
im making nice nugz but lacking. plants under similar fixtures (led) are looking almost iron def.

are you using little more calmag+ than usual (for flowering plants) ?
something you amend with?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)

yea i was upping calmg my last few led grows. pretty sure that calmg had added iron. this is a totally new soil mix and ladies are loving it . i just fed with alphalpha/kelp tea , think kelp has iron.did a last topdress with grokashi(prob has iron as well) and gonna let em fade out for next 2=3weeks.

what fixture are you using? when i have time and the parts ill be upgrading to a diy, thats where its at. im pretty good at electronics so not sure what im waiting for.

i love cats as well! i have so many friends that their cats want to come home with me lol im a cat whisperer of sorts.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## ILM (Jul 2, 2015)

Man that looks so good.I can't wait to grab the glue and see what I can't do with her.I'll be doing a scrog for the first time.I can't wait till this next round.gonna be fun


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2015)

You gonna pollinate mendo breath with a cookie cross?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 2, 2015)

no my mendodawg pollen is expired. my next move is to flower out my rare darkness male and hit a few of these kind ladies....cookies,glue,stardawg, that mendodawg isnt a big loss, more for breeding material as i love the purple trichs and the way she nugs up with lil golfball types. the sweetest grape pixy stix stink too! got a decent amount of f2s to look thru, also awaiting few grow reports on the f2s....


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 2, 2015)

Im gonna stay tuned on this cross because even if a few are hermie but no one complaint about them each pack got at least 1 or 2 keeper sound like very good breeding material


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 2, 2015)

stay tuned! hopefully i can breed out those herms


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2015)

WE HAD A STORM HERE AND HUMIDITY SPIKED TO 80 PERCENT, UGH! WAS MOVING SHIT AROUND AND FOUND AN ANCIENT DEHUMIDIFIER THAT IS WORKING AWEOSME , AROUND 47% ATM  STILL LIVING OFF KARMA SINCE 2012!!! HAD TO TAKE THE GLUE I TRIED POLLINATING AND MD AS WELL TO MAKE ROOM FOR DEATHSTAR AND BANNER#3. GLUE HAS ME NICELY MEDICATED AT 42 DAYS FLOWER LOL GONNA BE HARD GETTING THAT BIG ONE TO 63 DAZE, I NEED THE SPACE FOR BANANA AND CHERRY PUFFS.....ASAP! LOOKS LIKE CHERRY MOUNTAIN'S COMING DOWN AROUND 50DAZISH.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2015)

well found the 1st thing i dont like bout this soil mix, when i chop early the ash isnt white lol


----------



## ILM (Jul 7, 2015)

Been meaning to throw these up
Flaming cookies#6 going into her fourth week.starting to put some weight on.get icy


----------



## ILM (Jul 7, 2015)

Gonna do a few of the#2's my next go to compare the two.thanx for the opportunity to run these beans I'm happy with them so far so good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

nice! even though they stretch like a mofo, looks like plenty of budsites to make up for it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2015)

sorry for the lack of updates. been super busy chilling with my lil nephew. and with trying to maintain the garden. shit is hard! cameras charging for a full night of updates and trolling ....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2015)

pretty happy with these sour grape seeds i was gifted! chopped the indica pheno and its grapey like a mofo and nice n stoney. pics in a few. chopping number 2 right now so pics tonight. cameras charged up and loaded with porn. shatter and rosin came out flame!


----------



## ILM (Jul 26, 2015)

At about 57_58 days she's stinkin up my whole house gonna have to get a new filter.probly chop next week.she packed on some weight the last few weeks all and all id say this#6 is pretty bad ass


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2015)

nice she ended up filling out nicely! thats awesome! all my FC plants ended up late stackers. but number 2 chopped at 35 days was good quality i shit you not! and at 75 she was headnumbing greatness. how many #6s did u run? i thought i lost my stardawg cut but shes still kicking  gearing up to hit a few things with cherry mountain pollen. just topped my og and soon as she clones ill be flowering her out to see what im working with. looks like the banana puff is gonna end up at 1 fem and 5 males. sunshine daydream should show sex, i gotta go check. rare darkness x flaming cookies i think will be a nice potent and flavor packed cross. i just mixed my dirt so i can finally veg whatever im gonna pollinate next,now! bb3 and deathstar are looking good at bout 4 weeks flower. gotta smash on thrips yet again....grrrr oh yea got my 1st outdoor setup, just watered it today. cookies, deathstar, and powerpie#1. might get 1 or 2 more out there.but now that im harvesting my 1st round in the perpetual, i can get to the pollen part of things


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 26, 2015)

mad pics too....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

so the banana puff i got 5 males 1 fem, the sunshinedaydream i got 5 fems 3 males. bout to get the porn rolling...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres cherry mountain at day 44. after 2 weeks in the jar it was earthy, limey and tart. was gonna cull it but cant, love the flav too much. and it wasnt close to done! had a no weed situation.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres the glue not much further along than the CM. got about a zip from the CM, got about 48gs from this glue. i was hoping for 2z but whatever, shit was over weeks early. im sure i couldve pulled over 2 if i waited. next time! also upping pot size ASAP....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

i couldnt find weed for shit recently, except shit weed. thats not an option! so i had to cut the sour grapes early. num1 cut at 45 days. the others were cut at 49 51 and 52. the sativa pheno yeilded basically nothing lol the nums 2 n 3 are nice chunky hybrid phenos. all smell of grape. 1 was a nice sour grapey(go figure!) but she was the slowest vegger and looks the most indica. yeilded 11gs. im waiting for the 2 and 3 to dry. the 4 looks about ready to jar...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2015)

The glue looks killer man! pure frost and so many budsites!!!



greenghost420 said:


> i couldnt find weed for shit recently, except shit weed. thats not an option! so i had to cut the sour grapes early. num1 cut at 45 days. the others were cut at 49 51 and 52. the sativa pheno yeilded basically nothing lol the nums 2 n 3 are nice chunky hybrid phenos. all smell of grape. 1 was a nice sour grapey(go figure!) but she was the slowest vegger and looks the most indica. yeilded 11gs. im waiting for the 2 and 3 to dry. the 4 looks about ready to jar...


How was the effect on the early chops? I've never tried anything that early but gotta do what ya gotta do. Noone wants to smoke shit weed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

if the flowers tasted grassy, green, like tea, or just plain preemy id include that. but they taste like funk! im not lieing when i say that cherry mountain tasted fucking great at day 45 chop. but i dont recommend it by any means. im giving up yeild and some effects. most plants when chopped early the effects dont last as long. when im testing new shit, i try to chop at 2 or 3 dif windows to see whats good for me. if i can let em go 8-9wks i will. these white bikers are gonna go that unless i get low  and the tk x sfv will most likely be ran 70days.

just so i know im not reporting some placebo effect, i have neighbors that i bring my freshly dried flowers,no cure, and just watch them as they smoke.they arent told anything bout the flowers till after they hit it. they are snobs, they usually have whats on the street atm, and my shits always better. they are always like mmmmm berry or mmmm earthy chem or whatever it is at that time. only thing i can think of it due to is underfeeding. i have never pushed my plants till next grow. ill be doing full strength nutes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres sour grapes #1. smells like nice grapes n lil earth. tastes like sour grapes.(you mean like advertised?!!!) this pheno is indica dom, super slow veg, and low yeilds. have a nug im curing for few weeks for a better idea what i have.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

few more of SG1....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 28, 2015)

tk x sfv ! now that sounds interesting .. where from??


greenghost420 said:


> if the flowers tasted grassy, green, like tea, or just plain preemy id include that. but they taste like funk! im not lieing when i say that cherry mountain tasted fucking great at day 45 chop. but i dont recommend it by any means. im giving up yeild and some effects. most plants when chopped early the effects dont last as long. when im testing new shit, i try to chop at 2 or 3 dif windows to see whats good for me. if i can let em go 8-9wks i will. these white bikers are gonna go that unless i get low  and the tk x sfv will most likely be ran 70days.
> 
> just so i know im not reporting some placebo effect, i have neighbors that i bring my freshly dried flowers,no cure, and just watch them as they smoke.they arent told anything bout the flowers till after they hit it. they are snobs, they usually have whats on the street atm, and my shits always better. they are always like mmmmm berry or mmmm earthy chem or whatever it is at that time. only thing i can think of it due to is underfeeding. i have never pushed my plants till next grow. ill be doing full strength nutes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

its from a release from cannarado seeds. the tk was reversed and they did a few hybrids with it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

my last nug of glue.  and a new addition to the seed stash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

some gg4 bho and lil bit og gg4 rosin


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

shitty pics of sg1.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres sour grapes#4. most sativa influenced pheno. surprisingly she looked like she wouldve been done after another week or 2. chopped at 51 in the pics. nice grape smells, kinda incensey. stretchy and shitty yeilds. not a keeper by any means but great to keep fast finishing sat genes in the pool. 2 greenthumbs up  hoping the potency smashes my cerebral cortex....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

smelling the white biker # 1 n 2 def have an og funk to em, earthy lemon. but then i go sniff the bb3 and holy shit, lemon fuel like whoa! the bikers remind me of buddah tahoe . white biker 3 is a white pheno with nice hashy funk. get pics of those tomorrow...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

really liking these led cree bulbs. gonna get 10 and see what kind of space i can veg with 100w of led, or maybe supplement my mh. 10 watts is enough to at least give a sqft enough to live. not much more but shit def didnt die. just suspended animation almost lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

heres the sfv x tk. shes a bit big and has been high maintenance. my next run will be much beter to judge if ill work with her....


----------



## Herbivores (Jul 29, 2015)

Its like a weed porn site up in here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

heres white biker #3, shes a white leaning pheno. this is about day 21 i think.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

Herbivores said:


> Its like a weed porn site up in here.


i know lately iv been trolling alot, but before i lossened up i let my pics and work speak for me. now im gonna mix it up and have fun with both work and trolling  enjoy the show...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

more white biker 3 photos ^^ lol however they got there....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 29, 2015)

heres the rest of the white biker pics. between these and the others above, its 3 phenos but its hard to distinguish em apart. good job karma! no hermies and pretty much as advertised(2 og phenos 1 white pheno)...and i still have 3 phenos in solo cups waiting to sex.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2015)

stardawg x cherry mountain, alien iso x cherry mountain, forum cut x cherry mtn, and glue x cherry mtn if everything works(pollen been in the fridge when it died). plants are about a week into flower...lets go!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2015)

sour grape#4 def was my fav of the 4 sour grapes, go figure right lol got the other pix of 2 and 3, as well as white biker 2 n 3. the white biker 3 is a nice white leaning pheno, flowery flavs ,good potency. 2 is a combo. no cure so ill know more in a week, 1 is at day 63 and needs 2 or 3 weeks more. im letting her go to 70 and thats it. shes got the best og/deisel smells. updates in a few minutes....


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> stardawg x cherry mountain, alien iso x cherry mountain, forum cut x cherry mtn, and glue x cherry mtn if everything works(pollen been in the fridge when it died). plants are about a week into flower...lets go!


The stardawg and the forum cut should give nice baby keep us updated bro


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2015)

just waiting for 4wks of flower  ill be back in a few with some stuff...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2015)

been slowing shit down for this inspection. ill be pollinating on the same day lol also gearing up for a rare darkness male to hit a few mothers. i have clones of all my other males and hope they root. just didnt have room to hide em all lol gonna do a open pollination of all the sour grape plants. also gonna do a decent flower run of gsc,gg4, og, chem4, flaming cookies, rare d, and few others. testing new shit keeps me broke! i cant stand being broke. trying to get to these stardawg f2s and yeti f3s asap. im gonna run my last few 10 packs before i get to those fatpax. have mad pix too, white biker turned out dank as fuck! a white pheno, and 2 more deisel phenos. all fire. just chopped deathstar at 61 daze and bb3 is gonna prob come down today. at day 53 i think.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2015)

Look like the real deal Death Star? Curious to see how that one works out for ya as you know.

I hear ya on the money of testing...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2015)

havent had a chance to compare pics, but im getting hashy, menthol, and some deisel tones. i read a few reviews on dif sites, sounds legit from the smells. this was a horrible run as my dirt ran out at like week 4. ill have dried nug pics in a day or 2. was just turning color too in 85/74 temps.

a quick google image looks good to me, i see a few pics with nice chunky nugs and dark red hairs. the dark blood hairs stick out to me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2015)

cant forget to mention, my pc is fucked and im on someone elses shit. 1stworldproblems....lol i only update on my shit....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.thenug.com/galleries/death-star-strain-review

the 1st pic has the same foxtail kinda growth that i had starting to form, and the 3rd pic shows those dark red hairs. same kinda smell description, im thinking i might be holding an official deathstar.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2015)

just checked on my veg and my 250mh bulb had exploded. cheeze n rice! lets see how this replacement goes....


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2015)

Try a led for veg!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just checked on my veg and my 250mh bulb had exploded. cheeze n rice! lets see how this replacement goes....


Be careful cleaning that sucker up.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Be careful cleaning that sucker up.


glass was everywhere! few Plants got char marks as well as the tent. unreal! im sure theres at least one person hoPing i cut myself and catch mercury poisoning. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Try a led for veg!!!


i use these lil 10 watt cree bulbs and they work great!!! better than the 100 watt Procyon lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

uP till today iv been in crazy tooth Pain, cant sit in front of a computer uploading shit, til today , feeling good Randolph!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

looks like the cherry mtn Pollen mightve been viable, hard to tell with Power Pie 1 herming out....

gearing u to run my live males and get serious....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

banana Puff choPPed at day 46ish, ovendried, has some Punch. can u tell im hard uP lol def better than the last Pheno so far...


----------



## ILM (Sep 6, 2015)

Tooth pain is the worst pain .shit sux glad to hear your feeling better
.you ever get around to those yeti's f3


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

those are in the freezer, saving for a 2/3 bedroom, few months and youll see those PoP off...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

sour grapes    #1


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

sour grapes   2


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

sour grapes 3


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

sour graPes 4


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

so i finally let something go 60+ and ironically its not done, lol heres white biker 1 or 3, i forget. great plant!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

back to the sour grapes:mental notes....

#1: mostly indica, slow vegger, lil stretch at flip, great grape smells and flav, looks to finish fast.
#2 and #3: hybrid, moderate stretch, vegs great, grape smells and flav, yeilded the most
#4: sativa leaner, 2/3x stretch, grape flav n smells, lowest yeild


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

sfv x tk, i shouldve just cloned this and then flowered when ready, she was too big , not enough dirt at the time, and she was finicky...not enough og flav, smelt right but too flowery on the tounge.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> uP till today iv been in crazy tooth Pain, cant sit in front of a computer uploading shit, til today , feeling good Randolph!


 I had a tooth that was making me feel sick, like the flu. My tooth didnt really hurt that bad either. After I got it fixed, I had a lot more energy!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

1st 3 are bb3, last 2 are deathstar


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had a tooth that was making me feel sick, like the flu. My tooth didnt really hurt that bad either. After I got it fixed, I had a lot more energy!


i clench my jaw all day by habit, shit affected my every thought! i can finally think, eat n sleeP again, true torture. i have no insurance atm which has assraPed me over the last month lol and your so right, i was fatigued, already feeling the energy kick


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

white biker oil


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

heres the deathstar, took her at 66 daze, she needed more....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

heres bruce banner 3 at bout day 51 or so....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

heres that white biker 3.....earthy, piney, deiselly....more like deez than og, i    m ha66y with the white biker 6ack!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

https://twitter.com/GREEN_GHOST_420 my twitter feed, be moving from fb to twitter i think. i stay driving traffic to riu


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

in flower now are these, rare darkness, forum cut, gg4...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

my work music the last 2 weeks.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

lil forum cut, sorry for the bug damage. just started treatment in the veg area again, thri6   s are fucking annoying!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

heres ssdd num 1.....all work and no ter6enes makes me crazy!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

1st is alien iso, 2nd 3rd are stardawg, last 3 are a small cherry mountain. my pollen seems to be half viable, and i hit the plants       lil late so looks like some didnt take, maybe....waiting to see whats good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

heres that banana puff cut at forty nine days. has more kick that the other one i had. well see how she is on the 2nd go...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

some powerpie 2


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

1st 2 are deathstar, last 2 are banner#3...fucking love the flav and high of the banner! straight candy og. deathstar was funky too. getting em ready for a nice run...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

few shots of banana p  uff...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

love this shit....minty og goodness......


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

this cookies in a 1 gal fucking snapped at the base last night. fuckin aye!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

how the grows looking atm, bout to chuck these lames and run all fire in 5gals.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

this rare d came out anorexic! a reflection of me being sick with this wisdom tooth. bet its still grade A....well see. such a great plant mistreated lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

hopefully what we have here is the ghost og......10 weeks takes me to about nov nineteenth. lets fucking go! ill be planting a fall crop incase i run low on bud/money, i wont be tempted to cut early  ill be taking a branch early to compare high/flav,as i usually do  very excited to run an og, feeling like taylor swift....lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

im short on fans, so my veg hasnt been getting weathered like it should, heres what u get when u slackjaw your shit lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

cookies in flower atm, nice strong arms , loving the new mix. gotta mix up some more protekt...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

glue at 30 days, the forum above is at 2seven.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

so iv been doing a lil experiment with these 10w led cree bulbs, i have some males chilling in a box bout 3 feet away, and they are now growing out of the box towards the light. gonna take these males and get em in bigger containers under the t5.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

been trying to figure out what i could hit with these white biker males, not trying to just hit cookies and og like everyone else. but i think my fc2 would be a nice complimenting partner...since im about to cull a shit ton, i cant help myself....going to the fridge to see what i feel like cracking!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2015)

24 hours after cannonball, we got 5/5 cindy f5s and seven of seven ghost train haze#1s cracked. cant wait for some heavy sativa....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

i let my rh get to seventy % at night time and no mold. gotta say that bonide infuse is the shit! i used it once back in like may...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

and actinovate as well.


been dying to crack these fc6 x mendodawg for like a week now...itching like a feen!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

ended u with all males on the flaming cooks x bubba, swerve jinxed me! gonna take all 3 and incross to my 2 fc moms. f2 those and then look for this garlic candy kush pheno...hope the bubba comes out in the f2s!!!! THAT SHIT WAS SO FUCKING TASTY...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

conception. im gonna try cutting out the shotglass soak, run a bunch of homemade f2s and try a bunch shotglassed and other half direct sowed, see if i get any shocked seedlings. cold drafts, maybe the light, shit in the air can all play a part.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

some dank headies....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

sad sad day....mislabeled my greatful grapes 1, looks like shes gone.that realy sucks....


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 15, 2015)

That does suck bro


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you have some backup seed? You need to organize yourself better bro also have try the diy led with vero cob? I saw some awesome grow definitively i want to make mine too


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

no backup seed, i still have all my sour grape shit and GrGr4, which has the same ter p just dif effects. im about to make SG seeds same time i make the rare darkness,banana puff crosses.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Do you have some backup seed? You need to organize yourself better bro also have try the diy led with vero cob? I saw some awesome grow definitively i want to make mine too


just remembered i have some grgr1 that was pollinated by a powerie1 herm. got 14 nice seeds, ill be cracking a few soon! maybe tonight...


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just remembered i have some grgr1 that was pollinated by a powerie1 herm. got 14 nice seeds, ill be cracking a few soon! maybe tonight...


Lol you really need to organize bro glad for you


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

without a doubt! need a secretary lol


----------



## ILM (Sep 17, 2015)

I got a few Fc x mendodawg beans still floating around.should be sick that mendawg is beast.can't wait to see what you get


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

so m4k, keygay,and ngr walk into a bar....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

just threw down some mt huckleberry hood f2s....http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201358265-strain-description-professor-p-mt-hood-huckleberry.html


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

my boy gave me a zee of shake to make oil. i was expecting goo but got some decent shatter type ....p.ics in a bit


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 20, 2015)

that cross sounds dope.Those F2 are one of my top 2 favorite strains.the sour grapes is one I'd like to get my hands on


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 20, 2015)

that cross sounds dope.Those F2 are one of my top 2 favorite strains.the sour grapes is one I'd like to get my hands on .


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 20, 2015)

that cross sounds dope.Those F2 are one of my top 2 favorite strains.the sour grapes is one I'd like to get my hands on .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

straight killin it keep up the great work


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2015)

just like that god taketh away, fucking cat got to my gth1 seedlings and ate 4 of those and 2 of the cindys...


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2015)

Pets + grow room = problems.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2015)

i had em chilling by the window for that sunlight, worst thing is she got me before! i always learn from my mistakes......whatever, just crack something else. im just glad i can buy more! last time it was mendodawg she gobbled....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2015)

in other news, the cherry mountain sperm was half viable. i think i hit the alien iso too late, but the stardawg ill get close to a 50 pack. havents checked the gsc or f2s yet. im guessing low numbers. but i still have some sperm to play with....getting a bunch of clones ready to breed with as well. got the banana uff, rare darkness, and maybe white biker males. and sour grape males too.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> in other news, the cherry mountain sperm was half viable. i think i hit the alien iso too late, but the stardawg ill get close to a 50 pack. havents checked the gsc or f2s yet. im guessing low numbers. but i still have some sperm to play with....getting a bunch of clones ready to breed with as well. got the banana uff, rare darkness, and maybe white biker males. and sour grape males too.


Does cookies cross hard to take? I ask because i have left outside my neverland to pollinate my cherry sherbet and my d&d #1 and he have already open some balls there wind too but i don't see the hair driyng


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2015)

id hit her earlier than later, between 21 and twenty eight days. i got only 6 seeds from one that was hit at 30ish...my next go will hit her at 24ish...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

fucking t5 light fell on 2 trays of clones, only ones crushed were the white biker males lol guess they werent meant to be bred with...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

some alien iso, then cookies, and then stardawg....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

what i add to my recycled soil for veg...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

mmmmmm booberry  then some stardawg nug, then stardawg x cherry mountain seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

some dried cookies, then my sunshinedaydream 1 shots,


----------



## ILM (Sep 25, 2015)

Bringing the fyre shit looks real nice


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

some mendo oil....


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2015)

Have you take a look at the diy led vero?? If heat is an issue for you you should take a look and the guy are really helpful when you need help to design yours im waiting for my order i have my friend who like to build all kind of things offer me to built it for me for 50$ i will give him the double with some nugs ,i'm not the manual type except when growing , im so excited to try them there are awesome grow like @SomeGuy wich definitively conviced me to try it


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2015)

im waiting on a loan, when that goes thru ill be either grabbing a 315cmh or diy led supplies, not sure yet.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im waiting on a loan, when that goes thru ill be either grabbing a 315cmh or diy led supplies, not sure yet.


Bro look at led section carefully they're sticky really useful im sure you will forget cmh like someguy did he done a side by side grow diy led win hand down


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2015)

im good with the electronics shit too. im def thinking about it...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2015)

im not trying to grab the newest shit and its already outdated tomorrow though


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2015)

Just found this heatsink with cover i plan to put 2cxb 3090 3500k on it this sould fit nicely in my space for epic yields 

http://www.rapidled.com/6-x-20-premium-heat-sink-and-enclosure/


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2015)

oh yea thats a sweet enclosure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

sunshinedaydream #1


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

forumcut day 40ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

ghost og day 15ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

stardawg


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

gg4 day 40ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

cherry mountain day fiftyeight


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

i didnt realize i vegged the ghost for 2 months in a 5 gal lol and shes def looking nice at day eighteen. gotta charge the cam, but again im nugless $$less and the gg4/cookies are both at day 50. im trying so hard to get to 63 days! just not gonna happen this round.few more days and timberrrrrr.....veg is backed u like crazy! got bb3 deathstar fc1 basically ready and gonna veg a few in 3gal for bout 3weeks. also vegging my rare d male, few of the sour g males autoflowered and wouldnt reveg. have 2 that ddnt AF. waiting on dirt to transplant the banana puffs. oh yea, im ninetynine% sure that whats labeled bm2 is my grgr1, makes me happy


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 30, 2015)

has anyone ran any blackberry kush/ bbk hybrids? are maroon stems a trait?


----------



## kgp (Oct 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im waiting on a loan, when that goes thru ill be either grabbing a 315cmh or diy led supplies, not sure yet.


I'm updating my room with hps and plasma alternating. Ive read a lot about cmh, led, and plasma and I chose the plasma. It's supposed to have a super high par and spectrums of uva and uvb. Close to natural sunlight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 1, 2015)

kgp said:


> I'm updating my room with hps and plasma alternating. Ive read a lot about cmh, led, and plasma and I chose the plasma. It's supposed to have a super high par and spectrums of uva and uvb. Close to natural sunlight.


really! whats it cost to light a 5x5?


----------



## kgp (Oct 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> really! whats it cost to light a 5x5?


It leaves a 4 x 4 footprint. They are a little over a grand a piece. I bought 3, 2 for flower between the 3 hps, and one for veg. From what I understand they are better for supplemental light then stand alone. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 1, 2015)

bout the same for a led to cover a 4x4. led is fucking expensive! im just gonna grab 2 1k hps and get genetics with the money saved...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bout the same for a led to cover a 4x4. led is fucking expensive! im just gonna grab 2 1k hps and get genetics with the money saved...


Have told you before DIY led rules price and result above other style per W i will search the threads that convince me for you


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 2, 2015)

to light a 4x4 isnt cheap and i need 3 of these. at this time i have to go with hps just for a few months. id love for you to post any diy thread that might work for me.


----------



## kgp (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy birthday my bro!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2015)

kgp said:


> Happy birthday my bro!


my dude! thank you! but thats a fake bday lol im a july baby


----------



## kgp (Oct 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my dude! thank you! but thats a fake bday lol im a july baby


Ha, well, happy belated birthday!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy fake b day!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2015)

iv been waiting to crack some stardawg and yetis, but im just thinking why havent i cracked my own shit?!! i almost feel like throwing out these new sprouts so i can make room for my work....got mendodawg x fc6 and fc/male x mendodawg mom. 10 of each getting ready to crack...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

heres that triple nova with the maroon stems. just started 12 12


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

some glue getting transplanted...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

some glue getting trimmed....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

flaming cookies lime og pheno, not to be confused with the cv limegreen pheno lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

heres the ghost og at day 23. nice lemony earthy resin rub....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

few more....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

was gonna get the sour d but homies clones didnt root ,sadface lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

@kyle wnek feel free to send me a message so i can shut you the fuck up! since you block me for no reason on facebook...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

cookies at day 50


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bout the same for a led to cover a 4x4. led is fucking expensive! im just gonna grab 2 1k hps and get genetics with the money saved...


Yep. Good LED tech is not cheap.

After tons, and tons of research and debating.. I just bought one of these. <--LINK
It cost about a grand. You can choose your color temperatue. .I chose 4000k spectrum. It was the most powerful one this company makes and I always try to shoot high. lol.. Don't regret it one bit.

I almost went out and did something stupid and bought a KIND or Blackdog LED light for nearly twice the price... that would have been really dumb. These new ones using Vero 29 COB chips are amazing and outperform them. Not to mention they are easier/cheaper to service and maintain ($28 replacement cost of each chip..on mine there are 4 chips). There are a lot of DIY projects that people are starting now using the same chips.. and I might get there someday soon.. but adding to cart and clicking "Buy Now" was a lot easier and well worth it to me. I wanna get a couple more of these. The WOW factor after plugging it in was something else. It was clearly brighter and more intense than my 1000 watt HID lamp. I was blown away with excitement the minute I turned it on. Nothing could have prepared me for that moment.

They let you choose either 3000k, 3500k, 4000k, or 5000k. I actually found out about this company from some of the light geeks in the LED thread here on RIU. Studying their tests vs tests on other forums and all the data that I pooled together.. I was led to one conclusion. The Optic Lighting Vero 29 LED Grow Light was showing itself to be the best LED light on the market bang for the buck in nearly every category. For me spending a grand isn't that big of a deal.. there are certainly cheaper alternatives out there.. but if you want high quality and something that will last for years. this product makes total sense. 

I just hung it a couple days ago actually.. right smack dab next to my hood that houses a 1000 watt Ushio HPS lamp. I have a lot of light for my tent. The combined spectum from this particular LED and an HPS lamp running concurrently should come close to being able to mimic the kind of performance I would have received from running MH and HPS side by side, which is what I used to do. That really creates helps the plant to create a full cannabinoid profile. Really gets the resin flowing. =)


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

sunshine dd


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yep. Good LED tech is not cheap.
> 
> After tons, and tons of research and debating.. I just bought one of these. <--LINK
> It cost about a grand. You can choose your color temperatue. .I chose 4000k spectrum. It was the most powerful one this company makes and I always try to shoot high. lol.. Don't regret it one bit.
> ...


have u used led before?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> have u used led before?


No. This is my first time using LED. If someone would have asked me about going LED or using LED a couple of months ago.. I would have laughed at them.

What most people don't realize though about the LED that I am using is that it isn't the same type of traditional LED you see on most fixtures.. it's a Vero 29 COB chip.. so the fixture I am using simply has QTY. 4 of these chips...

This is a single VERO 29 COB LED Chip






VS.. Your typical LED multicolored larger diode by diode type panel design







The VERO 29 COB Chips are user replaceable with a phillips head screwdriver. $28 each to replace.

They produce a really strong.. white light.. that covers the spectrum that you choose..







I went with 4000k

My friend came over and first thing he said... "Why is it white? I thought LED was pink, blue, and purple?" I said to him.. 'this aint your grandma's LED.. this is the future!" LOL

The actual spectrum readings with Par meters and charts, comparission testing, one light Vs another, and canopy penetration tests, and all kinds of tests and info I read.. brought me to this light in particular. I could have bought anything. Price was no object.. I wanted the best light for my application.. and this is what I ended up with.

The company itself.. "Optic Lighting" was just recently sold.. and I believe they will be undergoing some huge changes the next few weeks.. I think this company is going to do really well based on the fact that they are using all top quality parts and Vero 29 chips.. they're a little ahead of the industry. There's only a couple other companies getting into it.. and Optic got here first.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 5, 2015)

One of my biggest growing regrets is listening to my idiot friend 2 years ago telling me led was useless and not effective for growing cannabis.


Wish I had money to switch to all LED. hid is the way of the past.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> One of my biggest growing regrets is listening to my idiot friend 2 years ago telling me led was useless and not effective for growing cannabis.
> 
> 
> Wish I had money to switch to all LED. hid is the way of the past.


Well it sure isn't cheap.. to do a complete switch if you went with the Optic Vero 29 in a 500 Watt multi-fixture design, it's gonna run you close to $900 a piece for each fixture.. I paid a little less but I had to do some arm twisting.

If you are a DIY guy.. you can save yourself likely a couple hundred bucks I'd imagine using the same parts. I did inspect the unit I own and just like the manufacturer claims.. everything they are using... every part is high quality. They are really built well. The unit itself has a cover with a latch that is easy to open and you can inspect and see every piece, every part.. no secrets there.

A decent ballast, something real nice like a Hydrofarm Phantom 1000Watt 240v/120v HPS ballast.. a good air cooled reflector.. and a premium HPS bulb like a Ushio or a Hortilux all together is going to run someone about $450-$500.. so the Optic LED isn't twice as expensive.. but it's close.. you gotta figure though too.. You're replacing that HPS lamp once a year.. so over 5 years the LED will pay for itself in bulb replacement costs and electric savings. You're running a true 500 watts on a 120v circuit at only 2.9amps pulling from your panel!! A 1000 watt digital ballast running HPS pulls 8.9amps at 120v for comparison. Now these numbers aren't 100% typical of all LED power savings.. the Vero 29 COB chips have proven to be more efficient than any other type of LED chipset for grow light use on the market.

I expect the COB chips to last about 2 years the way I will use them.. so while they will get replaced.. It will take twice as long and likely cost about the same as the price of the LED chips will only go down, not up.

But if you have something like a KIND led light and you're say a few years onto ownership and a cluster of LEDs go bad.. then what do you do? You cry. I called the KIND company and asked them... whats your bumper to bumber full warranty on your product? how long are you guaranteeing me that this thing will work without any cost to me if there's a problem... the answer... 90 days. This was in regards to a light that cost almost $2k btw.
Didn't seem like a very KIND reply. Those types of products.. those kind of LED lights.. scare me. I couldn't buy something like that.

Also wanna note as I have said it already I think but.. anyone trying to scope out the manuacturer is going to have a hard time doing so today and possibly this next week.. they were bought out, snatched up by a larger company.. so they did say before they had to switch servers and were having some email/tech related switch over transitional type issues. So if you can't access the site or server.. that is why. That should be resolved shortly according to the rep I spoke to just recently regarding my order.. I ordered mine just as the switch over between companies started to happen. It's always a pain in the ass for the customer when stuff like this happens anywhere I think.. but should all be back to normal soon. This is the light here at a working link that I bought, that I was referring to.


EDIT-

Sorry for thread hijacking greenghost420. =)
I tend to ramble on about things I like sometimes. Great thread tho.. I was reading through it all last night. I like what you're doing here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

i give no shits about jackin, feel free! that amazon link was busted but im about to google that vero 500 real qwik


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i give no shits about jackin, feel free! that amazon link was busted but im about to google that vero 500 real qwik


yea I just realized that..they are transitioning to a new owner.. which is why you are getting re-directed now to amazon.

Here is the link for the light specs... http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Optic-Vero-500W-LED-Grow-Light_50016581298.html

I've had other LED people tell me.. "No don't get the 500W.. get multiple 200W."

and I'm just like.. "Bitch please.. I'll get multiple 500W." LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

shit soldering 4 chiPs sounds much more feasable than a bunch of 3watters!!! im a lazy fuck lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

im going all out on this ghost og, toPdressing with ewc, kashi, gyPsum, cal/Phos, and lil more mix with the meals etc.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> yea I just realized that..they are transitioning to a new owner.. which is why you are getting re-directed now to amazon.
> 
> Here is the link for the light specs... http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Optic-Vero-500W-LED-Grow-Light_50016581298.html
> 
> ...


Man I'd love to pick your brain. What would be the equivalent coverage of that light versus HID? Think that covers a 400 watt HID?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

It really didn't look too complicated.. I am going to sit down one day with all the parts gathered.. at my kitchen table.. with the wiring diagrams I have and read the DIY thread over and over until it sinks in.. and just build one.

That's cool.. you have the Ghost Cut?

I was just gifted these the other day.. not a cut but I'll take it..






Heres a photo from the test grow of the same strain..






You can ignore the Batman thing.. my old handle on here used to have the name Batman in it. Kinda an inside joke thing. lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I'd love to pick your brain. What would be the equivalent coverage of that light versus HID? Think that covers a 400 watt HID?


The 500 watt the manufacturer says replaces a 1000 watt HID.. I can't say for certain wether I believe it will or not.
It is definitely better than a 600 watt...and the WOW factor from the brightness of the thing nearly knocked me on my ass. I've had a couple guys who have never seen one in person tell me that there's no way it would be a true 1000 watt replacement.

But after seeing it in person and hanging it.. I believe it may. It is definitely very intense. The test threads all showed the lower powered models.. 120w, 200w, 400w... but no 500w. So I couldn't see how the biggest, best one they made stacked up VS the competition. I could only see the lower powered ones by Optic Lighting kick the KIND LED and the California Lightworks LED models asses.

So in short if you're asking me if the 500 watt Optic Vero 29 LED outperforms a 400 Watt HID??? I think thats what you were asking? Yes.. Absolutely.* it looks like *( I don't and can't say for certain until I finish this round) it stands up to par with my 1000 watt HID, and may be better.

My goal was not to replace HID tho.. My goal was to add to it. I wanted them run side by side. I want to create what Clarke called in the Marijuana Botany Book.. "a fully realized cannabinoid profile." Alltho he spoke of outdoor plants , indoors with using different lights and providing a full spectrum similar to running HPS and MH together side by side.. we can create an environment that is close to performing as if they are outdoors in the sun.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> It really didn't look too complicated.. I am going to sit down one day with all the parts gathered.. at my kitchen table.. with the wiring diagrams I have and read the DIY thread over and over until it sinks in.. and just build one.
> 
> That's cool.. you have the Ghost Cut?
> 
> ...


nice nug! iv been told this is the ghost cut, so far so good lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

im thinking i may go look to see if theirs any diy with those big leds.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

Check out the threads made by SupraSPL on here. He has posted a wealth of information regarding this kind of technology.

If it wasn't for him and his knowledge and know how.. I probably wouldn't have bought this light. He was the guy that really nailed it with the tests and the perfect posts showing great detail and his knowledge of lighting.. electricity.. efficiency.. he's a really smart guy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

i have been browsing his shit, im an electronics dude and im confused by all the new terms n shit! but i love what hes doing.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

I was too at first.. you gotta almost re-read some of it. The terminology won't sink in if you don't understand it.. so I had to constantly go back and forth and google things.. which in itself is distracting. But it's how we learn.

At first I see threads with titles callled -
*Optic Lighting Vero COBs updated*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/optic-lighting-vero-cobs-updated.860452/

at first glance i didn't want to read that.. ends up it was one of the best threads in the whole LED section... lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm sorry dude I feked up.. this is where I meant to send u.. https://www.rollitup.org/t/optic-vero29-gets-v2-0-update.870935/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'm sorry dude I feked up.. this is where I meant to send u.. https://www.rollitup.org/t/optic-vero29-gets-v2-0-update.870935/


Thanks man! I really appreciate it! and thanks for letting us talk randomness in your thread greenghost!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

while were off subject, if anyone is looking for some new loob, try coconut oil....


----------



## Ledbomb (Oct 6, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Well it sure isn't cheap.. to do a complete switch if you went with the Optic Vero 29 in a 500 Watt multi-fixture design, it's gonna run you close to $900 a piece for each fixture.. I paid a little less but I had to do some arm twisting.
> 
> If you are a DIY guy.. you can save yourself likely a couple hundred bucks I'd imagine using the same parts. I did inspect the unit I own and just like the manufacturer claims.. everything they are using... every part is high quality. They are really built well. The unit itself has a cover with a latch that is easy to open and you can inspect and see every piece, every part.. no secrets there.
> 
> ...


Legendary info right here.


----------



## podfather20 (Oct 6, 2015)

@greenghost420 i sent you a message bro cause i thought it was something mite like


----------



## kgp (Oct 6, 2015)

Got these babies hung up. I'll report back if they make any difference for those that give a shit. 2 in flower, and one in veg. For supplemental lighting, not stand alone.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> while were off subject, if anyone is looking for some new loob, try coconut oil....


But was it cannabis infused coconut oil 




I wonder if that would get you/her/him high?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2015)

theres a homie on fb making cannalube, says its good shit


----------



## kgp (Oct 6, 2015)

Egg whites also work good.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2015)

kgp said:


> Egg whites also work good.


LOL i bet!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> theres a homie on fb making cannalube, says its good shit


that's the same stuff that most of the LED grow light manufacturers are using when they sell you a light that is destined to fail in 24 months or less.

"Thank you.. Come again!"

I'm being generous tho... they usually don't last 24 months. lol



kgp said:


> Got these babies hung up. I'll report back if they make any difference for those that give a shit. 2 in flower, and one in veg. For supplemental lighting, not stand alone.


they'll make a huge difference in that footprint you're establishing. your plants underneath that light getting hit with HPS as well.. are going to have some of the best looking, most resinous coated buds you may have ever seen unless you've run HPS and MH together before and experienced that type of benefit. of course other environmental factors have to be kept in check as well when working with so much light.. temps especially. having a good air conditioner is essential IMO. having 2 of those and an HPS in flower.. that's awesome. is that the 500w Chameleon? and what kinda HPS setup are you running? I like it.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 6, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> that's the same stuff that most of the LED grow light manufacturers are using when they sell you a light that is destined to fail in 24 months or less.
> 
> thank you.. come again.


Maybe you should pony up for a real LED instead of the cheap Mars or Vipars. My lights been running for 2 years straight without a hitch.

It is like buying a new car but buying the shittiest model on the lot and then you drive it off and get pissed because there are no power windows or alarm on it.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 6, 2015)

Where's these baked beans anyhow? They really made in Boston? =)
I'm Northeast USA myself.



Clockboy Orange said:


> Maybe you should pony up for a real LED instead of the cheap Mars or Vipars. My lights been running for 2 years straight without a hitch.


You obviously didn't read my other posts from all the way back.. one page.. yesterday.. I did. But thanks for the reply anyhow.

Money is certainly not a factor here my friend. I was referring to the industry in general and how sh*tty it is. Most of the LED grow lights on the market will fail and require service within 24 months. Period.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 6, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Where's these baked beans anyhow? They really made in Boston? =)
> I'm Northeast USA myself.
> 
> 
> ...


I have more than 11 LED lights from 5 various companies so from where I sit I don't see a problem.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2015)

im seeing a shit ton of mars breaking down. cant say iv seen any others fail though...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Where's these baked beans anyhow? They really made in Boston? =)
> I'm Northeast USA myself.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 6, 2015)

Damn hope my mars doesn't break down. I've got 2 runs out of it so far.

When you say break down also do you mean totally stop working or a diode or 2 burning out.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im seeing a shit ton of mars breaking down. cant say iv seen any others fail though...


Unfortunately every single person I know in real life.. who has bought one.. has sent theirs in for service within the first year.. that's what originally had deterred me.. so I researched the hell out of LED for a long time before I pulled the trigger. I read all kinds of scenarios where the customer had to send in their light prematurely. You can watch grow diary type videos on Youtube and the journal will just end because the light has to get sent out for warranty type repair.I saw one guy actually take a hammer to his panel out of frustration and just smash it to pieces. You're right about the Mars panel.. those were the worst in terms of failure rates.. but also some of the cheapest panels available.

Everyone's experience is different tho.. it could also possibly be that there are many LED customers out there that are happy and content.. so much so that they do not say anything about it.. but the lack of successful grow journals showing really nice harvests with people using nothing but LED lights also deterred me from pulling the trigger... there's a few really nice grows out here.. but not many showing someone producing a really successful 10 plant+ grow. I wanted nothing more than to see results.. this youtube journal here was probably my favorite in terms of finished product and a successful harvest.

I'm really big into tech.. all things tech.. so I would love to see the LED market evolve to replace HID lighting. I don't know if that will happen.. but it would be amazing if they could create a light so efficient and perfect it in such a way that it truly does replace HID. It would of course have to make sense not only in technology and specifications but be affordable enough of an option for the customers to want to adopt it.



greenghost420 said:


> im getting ready to run my rare darkness male with about nine or 10 moms.


How was the RareDankness? You had some females you harvested too I take it? How was the smoke?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn hope my mars doesn't break down. I've got 2 runs out of it so far.
> 
> When you say break down also do you mean totally stop working or a diode or 2 burning out.


mostly 1/4 of the leds go out. uually its a driver


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

rare darkness was one of the best packs iv ran. got seven ladies, all of em had that nice gdp/ape type of smell/flav. i had a journal on here somewhere...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 7, 2015)

haha you're talking about realstyles smashing his mars panel.


he makes some pretty nice DIY units which he jokingly calls white power as they use a "white" light and provides all the info on how to make them. I've thought about making my own but I don't know shit about electricity and am afraid to burn my house down. 


I know the mars aren't even close to the best units out there but they perform well for their price. I'm quite satisfied with mine ..... but I've only gotten 2 runs out of it so far.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

im satisfied with my mars results as well but mine runs way to hot. i have a fan blowing right into one of the vents and theres hot air blowing out the other side at all times, along with the 4 internal fans. leds shouldnt be porducing alot of heat imo. im def interested in these vero diy!


----------



## kgp (Oct 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im satisfied with my mars results as well but mine runs way to hot. i have a fan blowing right into one of the vents and theres hot air blowing out the other side at all times, along with the 4 internal fans. leds shouldnt be porducing alot of heat imo. im def interested in these vero diy!


Have you flowered with it or only veg?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

only flowered with it. but i feel i got better yeilds with my 600 watter. better flavor as well.i could be a total headcase tho, im suck a skeptic! bud density was def higher under led.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 7, 2015)

kgp said:


> Have you flowered with it or only veg?


I know you weren't asking me but... I've both flowered and vegged with mine.


IME it second to the Metal Halide for veg but on par with the 600w HPS for flowering. 

I could not tell a difference between my buds grown under HPS or the ones under the LED.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im satisfied with my mars results as well but mine runs way to hot. i have a fan blowing right into one of the vents and theres hot air blowing out the other side at all times, along with the 4 internal fans. leds shouldnt be porducing alot of heat imo. im def interested in these vero diy!


It's odd that yours runs so hot. It definitely isn't supposed to. I'm curious do you have a meter to measure what it's drawing from the wall? I wonder if it's pulling more than it's supposed to or the diodes are running at higher than 50%?


The selling point on these for me is the better footprint and low heat output as compared to a 600w hps.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's odd that yours runs so hot. It definitely isn't supposed to. I'm curious do you have a meter to measure what it's drawing from the wall? I wonder if it's pulling more than it's supposed to or the diodes are running at higher than 50%?
> 
> 
> The selling point on these for me is the better footprint and low heat output as compared to a 600w hps.


i dont have a meter. my grow is at around seventy three degrees atm, the hid is easier to cool than the led light lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

bout thirtysix hours ago i soaked some mendodawg x fc6. bout to go see how theyre doing....bout to start working my own lines and see what iv made so far. 

oh yea iv found bout 10 gg4 x what im guessing is cherry mountain. those are next....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2015)

astrodawg f2


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2015)

cherry puff


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2015)

rare darkness


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2015)

stardawg


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 8, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

just got these in hand...http://karmagenetics.com/karmas-jack/

in a 12 i found nineteen seeds  turnt up!

gifted some ace of spades f2s too


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 9, 2015)

Damn yo I've found 1 single extra a couple times so far but to have 7 extras!!! That's fuckin dope! 

Though a small fear in the back of my mind is worried that they were placed there in compensations for something but I sure hope that's not the case.

The flower in that picture looks scrum-diddly-umptious!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn yo I've found 1 single extra a couple times so far but to have 7 extras!!! That's fuckin dope!
> 
> Though a small fear in the back of my mind is worried that they were placed there in compensations for something but I sure hope that's not the case.
> 
> The flower in that picture looks scrum-diddly-umptious!


a friend bought them direct from karma, he bought the whole lineup, he said most had more than the 12. i do wonder bout that compensation though like maybe too many males ,so extra should get some kind of ladys, im just speculating ofcourse lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

so this is what im working on.vegging out my rare darkness male for few weeks. while i veg that ill be vegging with him one of each to be impregnated. stardawg, forum cut, gg4, bb3, fc2, fc1, mendodawg, maybe white biker,maybe deathstar, maybe ghost og, maybe a few other depending space. only way i fuck this round is if the dude is sterile! if testing goes good these will be released on 4/20 next year. finally, lets get some beanz cooking! this male has been in a 5x5 container for like 6 months lol iv had a few other males autoflower n die while this guy is hibernating. hes loving 3gals of dirt lol


----------



## podfather20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ace of spaded ive been try to find ace space for quiet awhile nice gift. Im going to be popping lucky charm f2 monday


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 12, 2015)

plants look great. picture perfect health!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

so i thought i lost my great grape 1 but turns out i mislabeled her as a bright moments. trying to reveg her atm. looks like i got a good few f2s/ X bright moments. should be fun to crack those! love me some welches grape!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

day 33 on the og and it went from lemon to spray paint lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 12, 2015)

It's real interesting how the smell evolves throughout the grow and dry/cure.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> so i thought i lost my great grape 1 but turns out i mislabeled her as a bright moments. trying to reveg her atm. looks like i got a good few f2s/ X bright moments. should be fun to crack those! love me some welches grape!!


 Lucky guy!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

10 daze, nice lil break from riu. update time.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

in order: stardawg, fc2,stardawg,ssdd5, thumps mix 1,thums mix 2,cherry uff,rare darkness,alien iso, astrodawg

all about 30 daze in...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

banana uff looking ruff! , then afghan kush x haze. the smells coming from this ak x haze is crazy, all kinds of funk going off at once. then lastly is mendodawg. these are ruffly 3 weeks in...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

some beanz... i cracked seven of those jack and sadly 6 damped. my fault. cold shock most likely. cracking 6 more under the mh this time. then some aos f2s, gg4 x cherry mtn, and f2s of greatgrae and bright moments.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

ghost around 33 i think...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

again at bout 5 weeks, before the sagging.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

@thumpeasy heres number 2 then 1, smelling so good!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

cherry puff   uff


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

heres alien iso and astrodawg.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

rare darkness.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

see that color setting in^^ nighttimes getting down to 60 i think... 62% nighttime rh and still no pm. i use bonide once on a crazy mildew outbreak, and were cured lol i know its systemic so just waiting for it to come back out, right?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

afghan kush x haze f2. smells are crazy, incense,spice, citrus, sweet, earthy, and i swear i smell graham crackers in there. day 35 i think here...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

Lookin nice and frosty and healthy in the baked beanz garden.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

bout to hit this banana uff with some fish fert. only one crying in the whole lot


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

heres ssdd 5 and 4. 1 thru 4 were earthy lemonyp iney all great smoke. but im waiting on number 5, she went from berry at wk 3/4 to an extreme sweet champagne type of funk. shell be going nine wks, we should have less than 2wks to go....the final coutdown like in that commercial lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Lookin nice and frosty and healthy in the baked beanz garden.


good looking out urb! ty for the kindness...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

smoking this outdoor deathstar, my whole head is hot from the greeny! wow!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

heres astrodawg #2...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

heres the ghost a week later, starting to lean. bout 42 here shown....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

just counted and this is 40days.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

flaming cookies 2 at bout 35days/....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

bb3 due for xmas, with some gg4 and gsc not shown, yet


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

stardawg like 35 in...tried to hit lowers, well see if it took.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

gonna get 5 to 10 mothers into 2 gal pots to be seeded up. bb3 gg4 fc2 rare d stardawg and well see what else...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey when do you think is the best time to pollinate on 9 week strains?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

id say 24 to twenynine days, maybe lil earlier or later for dif hybrids


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Oct 24, 2015)

I know I'm late but here's a rare darkness at 65 days I think I should have let it go an extra week but here she is


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2015)

nice colors on her, any closer shots?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry that's an old pic here's some clones from her tho I'll start flowering soon


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Sorry that's an old pic here's some clones from her tho I'll start flowering soon


They look like mine when i gave them s.s.t all the leaves go up


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Oct 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> They look like mine when i gave them s.s.t all the leaves go up


Yea she likes to grow straight up you really have to train her into a bush


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice.. a lot of your stuff is 12 days ahead of mine.. well ur 35day stuff..It's gonna be a dank Christmas!

who's astrodawg is that? area51?




Eldurodeflorida said:


> I know I'm late but here's a rare darkness at 65 days I think I should have let it go an extra week but here she is


great color!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

formerly area 51 genetics, now danky dankster seeds. shit was dank too.had to cut due to herms, my faut, light leaks. shit was hashy like the white. im bout to udate a bunch of shit. also just got my 1st 1k lights, i can grow like a bigboy now!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

just narrowed it down from 5 ssdds to 2, #4 n 5 are dank


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 3, 2015)

I got a couple question for you if you don't mind 

When you harvest your seed, do you have to dry them before stocking them in the fridge or you could go right away? Are the cold period an obligation? And how much tome do they cure before i can try them?


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 3, 2015)

Also ive started a new thread feel free to pass 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/madininagyal-grow.885717/


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I got a couple question for you if you don't mind
> 
> When you harvest your seed, do you have to dry them before stocking them in the fridge or you could go right away? Are the cold period an obligation? And how much tome do they cure before i can try them?


yes you have to dry them before the fridge. i think letting em dry for 2 weeks is good. after that you can crack em or store em. i think some genetics need a freeze to get going, while some dont. the ones that need scuffing are the ones that freezing is needed to crack those thick hulls. iv never used the freezer, i like to fridge everything.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

just took a lil cut from the ghost at 55 daze. looks to be 50 50 milk to clear. cant wait to try this one....


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yes you have to dry them before the fridge. i think letting em dry for 2 weeks is good. after that you can crack em or store em. i think some genetics need a freeze to get going, while some dont. the ones that need scuffing are the ones that freezing is needed to crack those thick hulls. iv never used the freezer, i like to fridge everything.


Thanks for the information bro!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

I let em dry in the buds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I let em dry in the buds.


me too, thats when u know theyre ready


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm dethawing some pollen right now as we speak.  

excited!


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 8, 2015)

Rare darkness under 400watts switched to 12/12 on the 2nd of this month


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 9, 2015)

im vegging out a nice rare darkness, i need to get a nice yeild on this next run. one of my best cuts in the stable is my rare d. love the smell,flav,and potency! bout to cut my ghost at 61 daze in other news.....got my rare d male ready to flower, just getting the ladies ready for a nice bukaki...


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Nov 11, 2015)

6 rare darkness girls in 1 gallon smartpots under 400watt hps at 9 days of 12/12 anyone wanna guesstimate my yield? Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2015)

whats going on fellas! happy belated thanksgiving! brb...


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 1, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> 6 rare darkness girls in 1 gallon smartpots under 400watt hps at 9 days of 12/12 anyone wanna guesstimate my yield? Lol


I would say 90g minimum with good care


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2015)

i been so lazy! loving the bruce banner...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2015)

anyone know how to use bitcoins?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

heres that ghost at harvest. got her to 63 days. every branch was touching toes....


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

some rare darkness, not the best shots...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

ghost og 9wks...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 15, 2015)

getting ready to cut my christmas gift plant, a gg4, and the buds are mad small this round. temps have been around 60 to 65 daytime. but they are still heavy and sagging with resin  and real stinky!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2015)

i cant adapt to that whack shit,you keep that we got this!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

flaming cookies 1


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

glue at 56daze....grown in mid to low 60s daytime ....


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

i shoulda been done pollinated somev shit but i got set back on some shit. also haD an issue where the neighbors cats were coming on my side of the basement and deficated on 5 plants! one day one was drooping, was lil dry so i watered em. next thing i know shes dead and anothers drooping. and ones leaning over from being dug up and i look closer n see a log in the pot lol i pick the dead one up n bam a rush of ammonia hits the room.this was 2 forum cuts, a banana puff, a triple nova, and the haze x kush f2. shit really made me mad! i flushed a few but only saved the haze x kush. was a sad week round here that week lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

heres the last nug of og and og oil. bout a month cure, that never happens lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

bruce banner 3


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

making some pancakes for my babies...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

looking for a dank haze og type of pheno


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

gg4


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> making some pancakes for my babies...View attachment 3568246


What is that dude? You cooking some soil?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> What is that dude? You cooking some soil?


yea cooking a batch, i usually go half on ammendments but this time more along the lines of full strength.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yea cooking a batch, i usually go half on ammendments but this time more along the lines of full strength.


Ah cool, looking good man


----------



## thump easy (Dec 25, 2015)

That Rare Dankness is nice isnt it!!! I like it to.. YOUR FUCKEN BANGING IT OUT GEE!! GREAT JOB


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I would say 90g minimum with good care


no offense but if i only yielded 90 grams i would consider that quite a failure here they are at 55 days 12/12 been flushing for over a week now


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 26, 2015)

what are you expecting?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Dec 27, 2015)

hopefully closer in the range of a half pound


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2015)

http://movie25.hk/play.php?title=SEVST0lOOiBDYXBlIENvZCAoMjAxNSk=&id=NjM3Mjc=&url=aHR0cDovL3ZvZGxvY2tlci5jb20vZng3bG53cm85N2Zq

heroin on cape cod


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 4, 2016)

gg4 came out nice this run....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 7, 2016)

anyone gonna watch the bull celtics?


----------



## mrlaw000 (Jan 13, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> only flowered with it. but i feel i got better yeilds with my 600 watter. better flavor as well.i could be a total headcase tho, im suck a skeptic! bud density was def higher under led.


What brand led


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

mars, bout to fire it up for one last run with her.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> gg4 came out nice this run....View attachment 3578519



Nice!!! Got iced out glue buds flushing


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 15, 2016)

You got some pretty cool stuff going on. Good Luck. Saturday can't get here fast enough. Go Pats !


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

bout to dl some shots. be back in a min...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

how my shit looked in the sub 60s lol oh yea lil rootbound...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

asked a homie for a cut of the forum, he drops this 5gal off lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

my homie getting groomed


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

rare darkness male ready to flower. soon as my clones root of the moms n dad, be some bumpin n grinding in here...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

nice ladies there but BEAUTIFUL feline friend you've got!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> nice ladies there but BEAUTIFUL feline friend you've got!


funny thing bout that feline, was just suposed to cat sit for like a month or so. he was one of those hell cats.that was 4 years ago. now hes my dog!weve totally turned him into a lover.but he hisses at his 1st owner when he comes by lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL maybe it's all that herb smoke in the air keeps him mellow


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

i had em under a 250mh for a few daze before got the 1k going. think this was when i 1st got em situated. now theyre getting temps of 90s lol i checked for herms last night, only the glue had a sack. the darkness is a fucking champ! ghost og looks ruff but is going great. no bananas so far. gonna hit em tonight with white biker or sour grape cum...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> LOL maybe it's all that herb smoke in the air keeps him mellow


he loves chilling in the circle , seshin! my friends will talk to him n he just sits there taking it all in


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

deathstar at bout 60ish days


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

rare D chilling! coconut and sloe skeet everywhere


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

can see some purp on her and she was a week in right here^^


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

pushing temps from the 60s to now in the 90s with the 1k lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

heres the stardaeg, the the ghost og, then gg4. brewing alfalfa and kelp tea for the gg4 and ghost og.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

rare darkness day 28. hasnt missed a beat with all the stress! bad bitch right there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Nice!!! Got iced out glue buds flushing


make sure u throw up some dry shots


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2016)

that deathstar looks yummy!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 15, 2016)

Agreed deathstar mmmmmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

deathstar is lemon n nasty skunk funk this round, def enjoying it!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 15, 2016)

dabs


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2016)

anyone gonna watch that new xfiles ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

sorry bout the cathair! garlic n gas....


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice. I'm starting to think your spoiled...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Very nice. I'm starting to think your spoiled...lol


hell yea i spoiled, i spoil myself whenever i can  and im due! lol new cuts will be here soon...


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 18, 2016)

Well good luck. You keep up the good work and I'll keep up being green with envy..lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone gonna watch that new xfiles ?


yes I'm excited for it. Jan 24/25!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> yes I'm excited for it. Jan 24/25!


hell yea im bout to watch some oldies n get reacquainted


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 18, 2016)

I thought about doing the same! That was a long time ago!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

thinking i should check the movie out too, just get high like a ufo n watch molder n skully do what they do lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 18, 2016)

Good idea shit I forgot there was a movie!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

i havent seen it yet, have u?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 18, 2016)

Nope not that I can remember lol. Hard to say though I have a terrible memory.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

Yo yo my brotha!  just came to hang in your territory for a bit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Yo yo my brotha!  just came to hang in your territory for a bit.


welcome!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> welcome!


Been watchin this thread since day 1 anyways lololol, just haven't been back in it for a while. Sheeeeeit son I can't wait to flower this Sherbet!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

oh nice some sherbert! have u smoked it before?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> oh nice some sherbert! have u smoked it before?


Nope, I walked into Elemental Wellness and I saw it sitting on the shelf and then it was double the price of all the other ones so I said well something must be good about this bitch otherwise she wouldn't be so expensive. I have been vegging her out for about a month or so and doing some work to make her branch out so I can get a nice 30 or so cuttings from her. She is beast mode right now but she will be in recovery for a while before flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

im thinking i wanna grab some mr nice gear. along with some cuts from my homie. sherberts one of those cuts but im not sure if its worth the hype..


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

The dude at the co-op just begged me for a cut because he says its got such a nice high but it doesn't knock you out. He says it is his favorite strain after he smoked it.

Had to pick me up some gorilla glue 4 rosin for my weekend.

I also don't really wanna run cuts I wanna run some more of DVG's gear so I can show people what he is offering. I was lucky enough to receive one of the 3 packages with his stuff so I feel like he deserves a little more from me.

Gotta get his shit in the collectives so it gets the names around


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

my boy said the high was weak but crazy terpy goodness. he keeps it around while chucking other elites. what u gonna run from dvg?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

this last run of bho was mixed gg4, sour grape, n deathstar. after grinding it for the tude it stunk like skittle candy ! then while purging i ran to the store, came back n my front yard smelt like skittles lol hows that rosin smell?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't have the best nose as I had surgery on my face but it smells terpfully good. Medium high like I expected but its nice and mellow / relaxation high and thats what I need after a long ass week lolol. 

for DVG I have 

Palpatine
GBxGB12 I think (gotta check the packet)
E's Grand OG
Pink Champagne x Candyland
Grandpa Larry
and I think two more I gotta go check the tin.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 18, 2016)

watched a video from the rosin thread so before i bought it i asked a ton of questions, a dude found that people pressing with parchment paper and tea bags are getting residuals in the concentrate.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> watched a video from the rosin thread so before i bought it i asked a ton of questions, a dude found that people pressing with parchment paper and tea bags are getting residuals in the concentrate.


i saw that video, u think it could just be the brand of paper he used?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I don't have the best nose as I had surgery on my face but it smells terpfully good. Medium high like I expected but its nice and mellow / relaxation high and thats what I need after a long ass week lolol.
> 
> for DVG I have
> 
> ...


nice selection dude! youre slackin on ur crackin!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> nice selection dude! youre slackin on ur crackin!


 got 2 es grand og, 2 palpatine, 2 something else that popped a week or so ago. Just started another job so i been slackin on relaxin too haha.

I gotta start keeping track of the dates just for research purposes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

cant argue this.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

so i had those 2 plants yellowing and its so hard to reverse. hit em with fish hydro, and a kelp/alfalfa tea. the gg4 looks like it might be greening up but the ghost og is looking hungry!cant find my cam charger, when i do i got porn


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

the 1k is charring my rare d too, need to do something bout that....


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 21, 2016)

This ain't no briskit contest!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> cant argue this.


This one made me laugh so fucking hard, I had to save it!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

i love the peanuts! i had to share when i saw that


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2016)

want a higher cloning success rate ? todays your lucky day!  heres an exert from "fundamentals of horticulture".....




Page 198

"Cuttings which require leaves are taken from herbaceous plants or from woody plants when the wood is immature. With these cuttings, rapid healing of the wounded surface and rapid production of roots are indispensable to the welfare of the cutting. If the cut surface heals slowly or not at all, most of the all-important water within the cutting escapes, and rot-producing organisms are likely to invade the tissues. How does the cutting heal the wounded surface? In general, immediately after the cut is made the intercellular spaces and the cells just beneath the cut become filled with sap. The sugars in the sap change to unsaturated fatty acids, and these, in turn, combine with oxygen of the air in the formation of the skinlike, varnish-like layer of material, or suberin. Suberin possesses the remarkable property of keeping the water within the cutting and resisting the attacks of rot-producing organisms. However, this layer is effective for a short time only since it is very shallow and nonelastic and cannot adjust itself to changes in water pressure within the cutting due to the intake and outgo of water. For these reasons a more permanent layer is formed. How does the cutting develop this layer? In general, in very young dicotyledonous herbaceous stems the permanent layer develops from the pericycle or cortex. These tissues have the ability to change into meristem and thus produce new cells. On the other hand, in relatively old dicotyledonous herbaceous stems and in immature woody stems, the permanent layer develops from the cambium. In both cases the walls of the new cells are impregnated with suberin, tannin and other materials and they are corky in nature. Since this layer is being renewed constantly, it is durable; since it is several cells thick, it is deep-seated; and since it is elastic, it withstands the stress and strain due to changes in water absorption and transpiration. How does the cutting develop the root system? In general, the pericycle in young stems and the cambium in the somewhat older stems develop growing points, and these growing points develop into individual roots. 
Is there anything that can be done to facilitate the development of the temporary and permanent protective layers and the production of roots with rapidity? A discussion of important factors follow.

Temperature - Since with cuttings which require leaves the problem consists in producing roots from shoots, growth of the tops is retarded and growth of the roots is accelerated. The problem, therefore, is to keep the tops cool and the basal end of the cuttings relatively warm. In general, this is done by maintaining a relatively low air temperature and by applying artificial heat to the medium in which the cuttings are placed. The low air temperature, combined with high humidity of the air, maintains a low rate of transpiration. This low rate of transpiration keeps the guard cells turgid and the stomates open. As a result, carbon diozide diffuses in to the leaves and carbohydrate and hormone manufacture takes place. The relatively high temperature at the base of the cuttings promotes rapid oxidation of the fatty acids in the formation of suberin and speeds up the rate of cell division in the formation of the corky layer and the development of the root system. 
The application of heat to the basal portion of cuttings is known as _bottom heat. _Bottom heat is applied in various ways: by lead covered electric resistance, wire, by steam in pipes, and by hot water in pipes. (Or Seedling Heating Mat) Many experiments have shown that high rooting-media temperatures, combined with relatively low air temperatures, facilitate rapid root production. For example, tests at the Ohio Experiment Station have shown that chrysanthemum cuttings kept in sand at 60 F produced a satisfactory root system in 10 days, whereas a comparable lot kept in sand ad 50 F required 20 days. 

Relative Humidity and Light Intensity - These factors affect both transpiration and photosynthesis. The student will recall that relative humidity and light intensity have opposite effects on the rate of transpiration. In general, high relative humidity promotes low rates of transpiration and high light intensity promotes high rates. Since low rates of transpiration are needed and since light is needed for making of the carbohydrates and the hormones, the higher the relative humidity, the greater will be the amount of light the leaves can absorb without wilting. For this reason a high relative humidity is maintained. 

Oxygen and Moisture Supply - The formation of suberin requires abundant oxygen, and the rapidly dividing meristem requires both abundant oxygen and water. Hence, in the rooting of cuttings, media are used which will enable the growing points to obtain abundant oxygen and, at the same time sufficient moisture for rapid root production. In general, washed, sharp, silica sand, mixtures of sand and peat moss, vermiculite, and mixtures of sand and perlite are satisfactory propagating media for herbaceous and softwood cuttings. These materials are porous, easily drained, and hold sufficient moisture for rapid root development. 

Mist propagation of Herbaceous and Softwood Cuttings - Mist propagation consists of maintaining a film of water on the leaves of the cutting and a high relative humidity of the ambient air. In this way, the rate of transpiration is reduced to a minimum, and as a result the guard cells remain turgid, the stomates remain open, and the manufacture of carbohydrates and related substances proceeds unabated even in the presence of high light intensity. Further, with high light intensity, the evaporation of water from the leaves keeps the tops relatively cool, and this in turn lowers the rate of respiration. Thus, with the low rate or transpiration combined with the low rate of respiration, high rates of apparent photosynthesis take place and abundant carbohydrates and other manufactured substances become available for the initiation and growth of the root system. "


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2016)

heres buildasoils clone recipe. im gonna try it out....

"

Mix Cloning Solution in your bowl. Cut recipe in half for a small cloning session, or water your houseplants with the leftovers, they deserve a special treat every once in awhile. If you don’t have house plants, go get some. At least an Aloe Vera and maybe a Money Tree.
1 Gallon Clean Water
.33 Gram (1/8 Teaspoon) of Aloe Vera 200x Powder (No need to be 100% Exact)
20 – 30 ml Ful Power Fulvic Acid
5 ml of Pre-Mixed 7.8% Agsil16h solution
Once this mixture is prepared pour a few ounces of it into a short glass or plastic beer cup with labels for each type of cutting. This is where you will soak your cuttings. Also set some aside for your spray bottle to use as foliar once cuttings are ready to go.
Take your cuttings using scissors or a sharp razor.
Pull the lower leaves off and prepare your cuttings, once prepared place them into the cloning liquid inside the designated soaking cup.
While these cuttings are soaking, go ahead and toss all of the Root Riot Plugs you will require into the bowl with the majority of the original gallon of Cloning solution. Let these soak.
Let your clones soak for at least one hour.
Once ready, place your Grodan smart tray into the propagation tray and insert your root riot plugs into the square openings. I typically make rows of 4 cuttings and leave space between the rows so that I can label the type of varietal in each row and keep track.
Then place your cuttings gently into the whole provided within the Root Riot Pucks and be careful not to force them too hard or you will snap the stem.
Once the cuttings are in the tray and ready for the dome you will want to then foliar spray with the same solution you used to soak the cuttings in.
Place the Humidity dome on the tray and place the tray away from direct grow lights. I personally leave it way to the side of a grow tent only receiving ambient light from my T5. I have also used Home Depot Shop Lights with good success. The key is to have just enough light for the plant to produce roots but not enough for it to attempt to grow. If the plant tries to grow it will use the nutrients in its leaves turn yellow causing it to lose health stress out.
Temperatures are key and I prefer 70-85 Degrees and once daily inspection by lifting the dome and making sure none of the pucks are getting dry. If they are getting dry or if the humidity is too low I will Foliar Spray with Aloe Solution or plain water. I also make sure to spray the pucks to keep the moist when I do this."


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2016)

cracking some flaming cookies male x mendodawg#2. got 40 or so to look thru. also moving the stardawg f2s up into next after the fc x md. dankys been showing off some killer shit found in those. i want a nice chem4 leaner. charging the cam...

just watched a review that mentioned archives faceoff x amnesia. these just got priority. then ill get to the fc x md and stardawgf2s...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2016)

just waiting on clones to root before i flip the seed room  been long time coming...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

man this cold has been absolutely brutal. been waiting for my mothers to root and it was looking ugly til few days ago. urkle hasnt rooted but 3 of the 4 whites are. this means its time to flip and get the skeet hitting the walls  i been sick this week so my babies are neglected. getting shots today after i water and foliar with some conserve to kill thrips. bout to cut a gg4 today to got lil bit of porn too  heres me latest....rare darkness at 60ish daze and such candy!....


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

some fc1 and shatter...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

just found out i have aphids, frustrated to say the least.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2016)

used some conserve and blew the thrips away! aka spinosad...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

iv been waiting a grip for this shit i ordered for aphids. finally came in today. so im bout to use nematodes and fungus to kill these bitches.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been waiting a grip for this shit i ordered for aphids. finally came in today. so im bout to use nematodes and fungus to kill these bitches.


those are worst than mite last i had them killed all my plant and cleaned the room with javel


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

def worse than mites,but not untreatable. beneficial nematodes and beauveria bassiania will do it. they havent damaged the plants really, thrips n mites do damage way faster.pm is still the worst....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

glad i didnt trash everything n sart over, great learning experience!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> glad i didnt trash everything n sart over, great learning experience!


mine where already hurt when i finally find those fucker and knowing they were are to get rid off i didn't take a chance


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

i feel you, i got ton of friends that just kill clean n restart. even trashing lights from fear of contamination,which is ludacris! lol bugs might crawl into a light or ballast,then they die lol theyll only lay eggs where the eggs can survive eg: on a leaf.stem,in the dirt.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

kinda wish i tried this first......



In a small spray bottle, pour equal amounts of *rosemary* oil, *clove oil*,*peppermint oil* and *thyme* essential oil. Fill the rest of the bottle with water and shake well. Thoroughly spray an entire plant that's infested with aphids. The active compounds within these essential oils kill adult aphids, nymphs and eggs.Jul 15, 2015


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

bho


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

stardawg


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

gg4 nug


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

my current flower run: bb3,gg4, ghost og, deathstar, rare darkness, should only be 5 lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

one of the homies...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

stardawg


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

my rare darkness male before bloom, got shots in bloom ill get later...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

shit the bitches love...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

aphids worst nightmare...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2016)

heady mangos


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2016)

bout 2 weeks out from seed harvest. some got nicely seeded others will be more limited. found my cam so ill have shots later tonight... gonna be an indica release using the rare darkness dad. next round will be a grapes run then be doing sativas with either gth or jack herer dads.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2016)

That Stardawg looks delicious!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That Stardawg looks delicious!


shits funky! only fire i hate the flav so far lol shits like earth lemon then ammonia/windex like a mofo. gonna breed her a lil then let her go n crack these f2s to look for something special.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2016)

threw down 8 gg4 x cherry mountain. got seven looking nice atm. should be a fun line to look thru. gonna have a good amount of bright moments x rare darkness and mendodawg x rare darkness seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2016)

had to get my 1st job im so broke atm, my girls like ecstatic lol


----------



## 18B (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey BBB...how have things been going...this is an old friend (new name) saying hey! 
Things have settled down here with the law and I am healthy again.
Ive lost everything, but going to start over again as I still have all my seed stocks. Just for myself, no more breeding or seeds etc. Your the only one I ever was friends with that was honest and straight forwards and didnt try to screw me over.
Thanks my brother. I know you know who I am now...lol...lets just keep it that way.
18B


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

18B said:


> Hey BBB...how have things been going...this is an old friend (new name) saying hey!
> Things have settled down here with the law and I am healthy again.
> Ive lost everything, but going to start over again as I still have all my seed stocks. Just for myself, no more breeding or seeds etc. Your the only one I ever was friends with that was honest and straight forwards and didnt try to screw me over.
> Thanks my brother. I know you know who I am now...lol...lets just keep it that way.
> 18B


I don't know you but man I will say this,keep your head up and look forward never look back and never forget,you will recover I been in that shap in my life befor in the past,but it can onley get beter in your life now.It did for me and many growers in the past..good luck from ky,,


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

Chose your friends wisely for no man has moore true friends in one life time then on one hand and most onley just on one finger.That will not fuck you over or stab you in your back when they are in a bind,MY GRAND FATHER was born in 1899 and that was a quot that he told me to live by,he was a farmer and moon shiner on my mothers side and a wise man that did prison time 3 time for making wiskey. true storey from ky,,


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> threw down 8 gg4 x cherry mountain. got seven looking nice atm. should be a fun line to look thru. gonna have a good amount of bright moments x rare darkness and mendodawg x rare darkness seeds


mendodawgXrare darkness is those seeds indica strains??ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> bout 2 weeks out from seed harvest. some got nicely seeded others will be more limited. found my cam so ill have shots later tonight... gonna be an indica release using the rare darkness dad. next round will be a grapes run then be doing sativas with either gth or jack herer dads.


What is your strain name of your indica release and how is it bread?grapes run what is it and is it indica dom,WHY I ask you all these questions is iam an indica loving sob that loves to grow and have been for 40 years outdoors but this fall iam going to try my first run indores and your pictures you have posted looks good.If you like you can PM me if you don't mind.thank you from.ky ps..do the grapes taste like grap?


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking i wanna grab some mr nice gear. along with some cuts from my homie. sherberts one of those cuts but im not sure if its worth the hype..


MR. NICE has been breading many years and has soom good gen, ky


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

18B said:


> Hey BBB...how have things been going...this is an old friend (new name) saying hey!
> Things have settled down here with the law and I am healthy again.
> Ive lost everything, but going to start over again as I still have all my seed stocks. Just for myself, no more breeding or seeds etc. Your the only one I ever was friends with that was honest and straight forwards and didnt try to screw me over.
> Thanks my brother. I know you know who I am now...lol...lets just keep it that way.
> 18B


knew who u were after the 1st line! been wondering how u been, great to hear from you! you still in the same spot or you come north like u were talking?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> Chose your friends wisely for no man has moore true friends in one life time then on one hand and most onley just on one finger.That will not fuck you over or stab you in your back when they are in a bind,MY GRAND FATHER was born in 1899 and that was a quot that he told me to live by,he was a farmer and moon shiner on my mothers side and a wise man that did prison time 3 time for making wiskey. true storey from ky,,


im def one of those friends you count on one finger lol not to be arrogant...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> What is your strain name of your indica release and how is it bread?grapes run what is it and is it indica dom,WHY I ask you all these questions is iam an indica loving sob that loves to grow and have been for 40 years outdoors but this fall iam going to try my first run indores and your pictures you have posted looks good.If you like you can PM me if you don't mind.thank you from.ky ps..do the grapes taste like grap?


ill brb to answer this, got a homie waiting to get high as shit, lost his moms today so u already know he needs to get wrecked....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> mendodawgXrare darkness is those seeds indica strains??ky


both are indica dom, this will be an indica dom polyhybrid.


ky man said:


> What is your strain name of your indica release and how is it bread?grapes run what is it and is it indica dom,WHY I ask you all these questions is iam an indica loving sob that loves to grow and have been for 40 years outdoors but this fall iam going to try my first run indores and your pictures you have posted looks good.If you like you can PM me if you don't mind.thank you from.ky ps..do the grapes taste like grap?


the graoes run will be where i hit some moms with a sour grapes dad, the grapes was indica dom but def had some sativa effects. the grape smell was def there but less so on flav,more earth n musk with light berry flav. i hope the f2s will have that grape soda flav, or using the sour grape dad to the purple urkle mom will do that. i wont name anything till after its testing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> ill brb to answer this, got a homie waiting to get high as shit, lost his moms today so u already know he needs to get wrecked....


forgot to mention her dying wish was to be made into a cannabis plant so you already know!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

had to come check my homie out its been a minute but like always ur still grindin, im glad your still here bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

oh yeah I see you snagged the cherry mountains when the came out awhile back, I just missed that drop


----------



## 18B (Apr 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> knew who u were after the 1st line! been wondering how u been, great to hear from you! you still in the same spot or you come north like u were talking?


Hey brother...I am good and yes in the same location but bought a new property to make this happen lol...no im staying where im at...glad to see your still at it..the heroin epidemic here has made the law here forget about mj, its a damn shame its come to that...glad you know who I am, lol. I tried to make it obvious to you. Ill have to go through my collection and see what I should send you. Im not going to breed or make seeds and I know I have some grapey ass stuff here somewhere...messi g with bullrider, sourdouble kush, stardawgs, tresdawgs and some personal stuff made with bubbas and ohio lemon etc...cant pm yet as im a newbie ..ill get up with you one way or another in the next few days...my bro is coming from Cali this week so I might have something new to play with. 
Yes you have always been true to me bro 100%!
Be well my friend.
18B


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

hey bigworm there has some good beans that is growing good for me and they grow easey..ky


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah I see you snagged the cherry mountains when the came out awhile back, I just missed that drop


i was gifted 4 seeds of the cherry mtn, found a dank fem and 2 stinky sticky dads, got a bunch of stardawg x cherry mtn to look thru  thanks for the love too! im enjoying your work on here. your killing it!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

18B said:


> Hey brother...I am good and yes in the same location but bought a new property to make this happen lol...no im staying where im at...glad to see your still at it..the heroin epidemic here has made the law here forget about mj, its a damn shame its come to that...glad you know who I am, lol. I tried to make it obvious to you. Ill have to go through my collection and see what I should send you. Im not going to breed or make seeds and I know I have some grapey ass stuff here somewhere...messi g with bullrider, sourdouble kush, stardawgs, tresdawgs and some personal stuff made with bubbas and ohio lemon etc...cant pm yet as im a newbie ..ill get up with you one way or another in the next few days...my bro is coming from Cali this week so I might have something new to play with.
> Yes you have always been true to me bro 100%!
> Be well my friend.
> 18B


bout to do a big run to make a shit ton of sour grapes f2s. i like to 2 fems i got.should be some gems in the f2s. if not find a nice dad/s to hit the urkle. heroin is bad out here too, hbo did a doc out here recently that sucked imo. oh yes, dig in that stash  im sure you got some gems in there! i got few trades lined uo, 1st im hoing comes thru is sherbert and oldsog ssh, and then sour d.id love to know what ur bro brings if he does, i love new flavs!  ill see if i can message u....


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

so i did 9 ladies in 1 gal containers, just a quicky to see how many i could make without trying. was gunning for 100 packs. might get 300  testing wont be started till this summer. purchases before testing gets done will get coupons for tested gear.


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> so i did 9 ladies in 1 gal containers, just a quicky to see how many i could make without trying. was gunning for 100 packs. might get 300  testing wont be started till this summer. purchases before testing gets done will get coupons for tested gear.


Count me in when your ready and is there spécial discount for testor?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

these are gonna be sold before testing starts. im gonna setup a tester program to reward testers, id love to give cash for test results. not sure thatll work tho lol


----------



## MistaRasta (May 7, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> threw down 8 gg4 x cherry mountain. got seven looking nice atm. should be a fun line to look thru. gonna have a good amount of bright moments x rare darkness and mendodawg x rare darkness seeds





greenghost420 said:


> these are gonna be sold before testing starts. im gonna setup a tester program to reward testers, id love to give cash for test results. not sure thatll work tho lol


Cherry Mountain x's, and mendodawg x rare darkness sound like great crosses.

You wouldn't have to reward me for testing shit, growing them would just be fun and rewarding within itself.

Where do you plan on retailing them? I'd like to snag anything mendobreath and have heard great things. I really like my forum cut s1 and want to hit her with something like the MB.


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> these are gonna be sold before testing starts. im gonna setup a tester program to reward testers, id love to give cash for test results. not sure thatll work tho lol


Just send another tester pack to test that will be à good reward


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just send another tester pack to test that will be à good reward


think ill do a pack or 2 of tested for each pack a tester runs, that sounds good.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Cherry Mountain x's, and mendodawg x rare darkness sound like great crosses.
> 
> You wouldn't have to reward me for testing shit, growing them would just be fun and rewarding within itself.
> 
> Where do you plan on retailing them? I'd like to snag anything mendobreath and have heard great things. I really like my forum cut s1 and want to hit her with something like the MB.


i dont have mendobreath, just regular mendodawg. my cut is more like og in growth, super earthy with hints of berry. indica dom. havent figured out how ill retail em yet honestly. got 2 more to shuck n then figure that out. cant find my cam atm, gf misolaced it. will have shots as soon as i do. all the cherry mtn hybrids will be cracked by me as the dad is gone. if i have enough to make the $$$ i want to and give out testers, i got you


----------



## MistaRasta (May 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont have mendobreath, just regular mendodawg. my cut is more like og in growth, super earthy with hints of berry. indica dom. havent figured out how ill retail em yet honestly. got 2 more to shuck n then figure that out. cant find my cam atm, gf misolaced it. will have shots as soon as i do. all the cherry mtn hybrids will be cracked by me as the dad is gone. if i have enough to make the $$$ i want to and give out testers, i got you


Damn I was high last night, you can see that I was on the right track at first.. I meant to put mendodawg, not mendobreath..

Have you gotten to test any of the MD crosses your self? I'm thinking either the train wreck or the Chem og is going to shine through but you have the dad so I don't know for sure..

A nice Tw yielding pheno with the Chem og/darkness terps sounds good to me


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Damn I was high last night, you can see that I was on the right track at first.. I meant to put mendodawg, not mendobreath..
> 
> Have you gotten to test any of the MD crosses your self? I'm thinking either the train wreck or the Chem og is going to shine through but you have the dad so I don't know for sure..
> 
> A nice Tw yielding pheno with the Chem og/darkness terps sounds good to me


i had given out i think 3 packs and noone got me results lol i have i think 20 left for me to look thru and maybe make f3s. ill be testing my own shit as well as having others test in few months, i need more space to run a couple test packs at once. basically my goal on this run is to get as close to 2500 as possible. 1st last n security  im using a md mom, the dad wouldnt reveg last year...


----------



## 18B (May 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to do a big run to make a shit ton of sour grapes f2s. i like to 2 fems i got.should be some gems in the f2s. if not find a nice dad/s to hit the urkle. heroin is bad out here too, hbo did a doc out here recently that sucked imo. oh yes, dig in that stash  im sure you got some gems in there! i got few trades lined uo, 1st im hoing comes thru is sherbert and oldsog ssh, and then sour d.id love to know what ur bro brings if he does, i love new flavs!  ill see if i can message u....


Oh yeah I lost oldsogssh...she was soo good and one hell of an oil strain..lol...its depressing when I think of the collection I lost but you know fuck it...I got a few goodies here and im going to run through a shitload of seeds and find the next big thing...lol...gives me a chance to get to some things I never would have done...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2016)

18B said:


> Oh yeah I lost oldsogssh...she was soo good and one hell of an oil strain..lol...its depressing when I think of the collection I lost but you know fuck it...I got a few goodies here and im going to run through a shitload of seeds and find the next big thing...lol...gives me a chance to get to some things I never would have done...


once i get her, you can have her as well. i should have her next week i think...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2016)

these will be 1st to get tested.....


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jun 15, 2016)

That's exactly what I was looking for. How did you know.


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont have mendobreath, just regular mendodawg. my cut is more like og in growth, super earthy with hints of berry. indica dom. havent figured out how ill retail em yet honestly. got 2 more to shuck n then figure that out. cant find my cam atm, gf misolaced it. will have shots as soon as i do. all the cherry mtn hybrids will be cracked by me as the dad is gone. if i have enough to make the $$$ i want to and give out testers, i got you


I would like to try your mendodawg.for one reason that you said it was indica dom and indica is my favorate weed..ky


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 16, 2016)

When you figure out what seed bank will carry them definitely let me know too. I'd grab some for sure gotta support the riu members.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2016)

You should go talk with belle îsle seedbank hes searching new breeder


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 16, 2016)

trying to figure out if i can do direct sales , stock is not enough to do a bank, imo. last thing i wanna do is hype a drop up, and have mad cats saying they couldnt get shit. i thought i was gonna have bout 100 10packs, but i can see im gonna be crushing that down a bit, literally lol trying to send out something id wanna pay for. after i germ test everything, ill start selling. trying to figure out a payment system atm as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

got 9/10 md x rd with tails after bout 24 hours, all white shitty looking seeds,and after 12 the bm x rd starting to sink.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

ghost og neglected....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

bruce banner 3...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

thanks bean bid....some darlins net and sour dubb s1s to look thru...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks bean bid....some darlins net and sour dubb s1s to look thru...View attachment 3710654


Soaked 5 and they all cracked but only 4 sprouted. Weird looking seedlings lol. Looking for something special still hoping for the cut tho


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Soaked 5 and they all cracked but only 4 sprouted. Weird looking seedlings lol. Looking for something special still hoping for the cut tho


when i saw he made s2s i thought damn,shoulda waited lol they mutated seedlings?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> when i saw he made s2s i thought damn,shoulda waited lol they mutated seedlings?


Not mutated just growing weird lol I'll get some pics for you. Could be the least bag of soil I got but doubt it maybe it's just a lil too hot for them right now but kinda looks like they gobbling it up tho tbh


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2016)

im cracking mine after i get these testers germed. well see whats good then...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10 md x rd after 18 hours and 9/10 bm x rd after 24 hours. the md were shitty white seeds too. lets rock....cant believe its been a decade since this track bounced off my eardrums....still have to replay at least twice every time....


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> 9/10 md x rd after 18 hours and 9/10 bm x rd after 24 hours. the md were shitty white seeds too. lets rock....cant believe its been a decade since this track bounced off my eardrums....still have to replay at least twice every time....


Every prod by dj premier is fire!! Our greatest dj in France DJ cut killer learn by his side and thanks to that we were having pure hip hop prod in the 90's


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Every prod by dj premier is fire!! Our greatest dj in France DJ cut killer learn by his side and thanks to that we were having pure hip hop prod in the 90's


hes my fav dj/producer  his beats are heroin...


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 19, 2016)

Available for testing...lol anyways can't wait to get a hold of some of your beanz.
Looking great so far.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not mutated just growing weird lol I'll get some pics for you. Could be the least bag of soil I got but doubt it maybe it's just a lil too hot for them right now but kinda looks like they gobbling it up tho tbh


u read info on the darlins net? looks like tons of gold to be found...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> u read info on the darlins net? looks like tons of gold to be found...


Haven't read too much on it. I do know there are a few great phenos out there. Doesn't surprise me one bit GG4 breeds well and put out great phenos with a lot of great studs. I'm sure there is something good in those beans for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't read too much on it. I do know there are a few great phenos out there. Doesn't surprise me one bit GG4 breeds well and put out great phenos with a lot of great studs. I'm sure there is something good in those beans for sure


had no clue until yesterday what it was. sounds like fire


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

anyone recommend a secure email? wanna set up support,any advice?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone recommend a secure email? wanna set up support,any advice?


GMX offers email without need for any backup or reference email or phone # like most others demand, dont know how secure it is though, WICKR is one of the most secure free messaging aps which can be used on PC too, self destructing timed messages...ps the present prime minister of australia openly admitted using WICKR in plotting the overthrow of the previous prime minister...so its gotta be good! lol
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-09/malcolm-turnbull-continues-to-use-non-government-email-service/6839684


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

sounds good to me lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

damn mobile only


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> damn mobile only


you only have mobile phone? what about PC? wickr is for android/iOS/windows/mac/linux


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2016)

totally cooked these testers,doh! lol lets try this again...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2016)

bout to try and fill the ez cloner with forum cuts! be back with an update...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to try and fill the ez cloner with forum cuts! be back with an update...


Add one in there for me


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> totally cooked these testers,doh! lol lets try this again...


about 13 hours in the glass, the md x rd has like 6/10 tails....looking nice n viable!


akhiymjames said:


> Add one in there for me


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

i been wanting to do this packaging for a min,finally get to do this! gonna grab the shit i need and get to it. also got some pics... got 19/20 cracked, this time ill veg under the t5,not the 600,oops lol fucking fried them 1st testers bigtime lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

karmas jack


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

i killed the bugs awhile ago, shes beat down from foliars in the light lol doesnt look like keeper status,atm


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

so my gorrillas in the mist[gg4 x cherry mountain] are looking good, just bout to sex em. pics in few...anyone know if that name is used already?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)

no rso fans huh? 4th of july weekend,on cape cod, doesnt get much better. should be on nantucket next year bout this time


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)

ok last few happy 4th!......











cant forget this one...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2016)

holy shit did july fucking suck! got fired on my bday, my testers all died from hot soil, whole rack of clones died from fungal shit in the cloner, dad has cancer, fuckin dss wants to investigate my household, got sick from tooth infection, had 2 house inspections, had no garden to kill any stress lol, and am broke ready to stick these heroin dealers that are everywhere. good news? sexed these gg4 x cherry mtn got 6 ladies 1 male and they all stink like a motherfucker! that and im not dead.


----------



## Aby55 (Aug 9, 2016)

sorry to hear you had a bad july. I hope your dad kicks cancers butt.
my July sucked but doesn't feel it after reading how yours went. keep your head up bro!


----------



## 806KING (Aug 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> holy shit did july fucking suck! got fired on my bday, my testers all died from hot soil, whole rack of clones died from fungal shit in the cloner, dad has cancer, fuckin dss wants to investigate my household, got sick from tooth infection, had 2 house inspections, had no garden to kill any stress lol, and am broke ready to stick these heroin dealers that are everywhere. good news? sexed these gg4 x cherry mtn got 6 ladies 1 male and they all stink like a motherfucker! that and im not dead.


Check out some videos from dr sebi.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2016)

i need to get a new pump, it just runs too hot and this time of year my water always fucks with germ and cloning rates. already doing better with the dome n rw. waiting on 25 forum cuts to root and taking bout 30 gg4 cuts tonight. all my cuts i took 2 weeks ago have rooted except my fc x 98bubba s1 male. im bout to flower it and just use the pollen, hes vegging way to slow. i want some to hit the forum and the 98 bubba, maybe a few other moms too.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i need to get a new pump, it just runs too hot and this time of year my water always fucks with germ and cloning rates. already doing better with the dome n rw. waiting on 25 forum cuts to root and taking bout 30 gg4 cuts tonight. all my cuts i took 2 weeks ago have rooted except my fc x 98bubba s1 male. im bout to flower it and just use the pollen, hes vegging way to slow. i want some to hit the forum and the 98 bubba, maybe a few other moms too.


What do you use to clone?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2016)

just tap water. its not chlorinated so in the summer i think hteirs more fungal or bacterial shir in there. my cloner needs a new pump too, this one runs hot which we know isnt good. i just got 100% out of the dome with rw. so im sure its my cloner. with the rw i use aloe n silica. getting ready to crack some shit as well as get new cuts.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2016)

rest easy gene wilder! love his work.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

sour grapes  #3,nice flav like spiced grape...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

few of the gg4 x cherry mtn before flower


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

a karmas jack on day 1...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

banana ouff. weak stems! took her early after one of the lowers broke. good quality!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

heres all six gg4 x cherry mtn phenos , few are at 3 weeks,few are at 4 weeks i think. limey funk on most of em! loud!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

gg4 day 1


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

heres the karmas jack at 35ish daze in, looks like shes gonna be a nice yeilder and maybe fast,was gonna go 10weeks,well see. shes getting a weird perfume type of funk...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

the gg4 x cm bout 10 daze later than the other shots... between 28 to 45 the oldest...2 grew into the light lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

karmas jack day 38 i think


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

banana puff taken early.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 6, 2016)

i threw 24 gg4 into rockwool, got 23 rooted. not sure what went wrong with the ez, think the pump too hot n need replacing... 2 for 2 on bb3 2 for 2 on og 2 for 2 on deathstar... 4 for 4 on grapes... got the jack rooted and like 10 of 14 gsc.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2016)

i speed dried a sample of gg4 x cm # 2 and 3 cause i cant wait. at about 52 daze shits fire. im very satisfied so far, 4 more to try in few weeks. reminds me of the glue so far with a menthol in the smoke, flav is weird n funky! great strength.2 shots of #2 before i trimmed her.


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking very good bro!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Looking very good bro!


thanks! this is one of my worst grows hands down! i was waiting for everything to herm out bad. moving the garden a few times in the last 2 weeks, having the light schedule fucked a few times, and i only have seen a few lower nanners,nothing much at this time. few weeks to go,fingers crossed! and this gg4 x cm is fucking bomb!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

so i doubt this one labeled karmas jack is a jack herer. just no way, more likely its either a mendodawg or bright moments x rare darkness tester seeds i thought got cooked. shits fire....pics in a bit....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2016)

theres no way what i have labeled as jack is in fact jack. my 1st 2 were nice lemony incense like u would expect. then this one. fast finishing, real flowery, real indica, no sativa in sight. must be one of my tester seeds from recycled soil. either mendodawg or bright moments x rare darkness male.this shit came out flame.takens at bout day 52ish. bout to run the real testers but heres a preview...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> theres no way what i have labeled as jack is in fact jack. my 1st 2 were nice lemony incense like u would expect. then this one. fast finishing, real flowery, real indica, no sativa in sight. must be one of my tester seeds from recycled soil. either mendodawg or bright moments x rare darkness male.this shit came out flame.takens at bout day 52ish. bout to run the real testers but heres a preview...View attachment 3807577 View attachment 3807578 View attachment 3807579 View attachment 3807580


Im sûre with 10 more days they could have grown bigger but they looking really good


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 18, 2016)

well see on the next run. im very pleased so far with the 1st run. my gg4 x cm were all gg4 dominate. wonder what the f2s hold inside...


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Nov 15, 2016)

Been almost a month since your last post in here. How's it going ? I hope everything is cool. Now that Ma. has made it legal we need to hook up and swap strains.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Been almost a month since your last post in here. How's it going ? I hope everything is cool. Now that Ma. has made it legal we need to hook up and swap strains.


shits going great! i just bought some dirt. bout to start saving to maybe get a shop in 2018. sadly aphids have fucked some of my cuts' integrity. this gg4 has the weakest stems and i lifted a branch to sniff it,when i let go it broke! iv never had this happen and saddened me lol im growing all my cuts too see if any are still good.so im in the process of resourcing my cuts atm and getting new ones.im excited bout legalization! im also growing a special plant for a friend, he threw some of his moms ashes into the dirt, im gonna make him seeds from that plant. im setting my 1st scrog up .also i am testing my seeds i made back on 4/20 that id like to sell after i test em. where in ma are you? im always down to meet new friends and sesh.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 17, 2016)

talked to a friend that owns a store. said he would go halves on the license and stock anything i manufacture. comiong soon in 2018!

got some pics to share in a bit as well...


----------



## PocketKafka (Nov 18, 2016)

Man, your seeds and crosses look amazing. Hope you get a license -- would be great to see a local Bostonian get one instead of just big corps. Considering putting in a cultivation app sometime in 2018 myself.

Also, macro lenses are great for getting pics of tiny details on small objects like nugs. \m/


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Nov 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> shits going great! i just bought some dirt. bout to start saving to maybe get a shop in 2018. sadly aphids have fucked some of my cuts' integrity. this gg4 has the weakest stems and i lifted a branch to sniff it,when i let go it broke! iv never had this happen and saddened me lol im growing all my cuts too see if any are still good.so im in the process of resourcing my cuts atm and getting new ones.im excited bout legalization! im also growing a special plant for a friend, he threw some of his moms ashes into the dirt, im gonna make him seeds from that plant. im setting my 1st scrog up .also i am testing my seeds i made back on 4/20 that id like to sell after i test em. where in ma are you? im always down to meet new friends and sesh.


 Sounds great. I hope everything works out. I'm in North Andover. I go all over.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2016)

after much reading im thinking at least some of my cuts have a mosaic virus from aphids. im resourcing all my old cuts that i can. shit sucks but whatever. i got the sour d,sfv,and gg4 to start a new beginning. not far behind is the white,urkle,bubba. then blue dream. in talks with another homie about the bb3,ghost, s dubb,thin mints, forum and maybe few others. time to crack seeds and find new males!!! thinking karmas white snake to start. or stardawg. also been procrastination like a mofo on cracking my testers. maybe find a dank male in those  im greatful for good friends iv never met! you truely are aooreciated.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 25, 2016)

so i harvest early. i take alot of shit on here for it. i do love when a homie has some nice shatter from cali. then i throw my oil down and destroy their oil lol my early cut gg4 and early cut karmasjack? just beatdown some nyc goo oil. i was high for over 3 hours from 3 nice dabs. got these snowdog 3 cracking. next is sour dubb s1s.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

heres my trim run that beats down local cali packs...mix of gg4 and that "jack" lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

5/5 for the snowdog 3...10/10 on the mendodawg x rare darkness.....6/6 on the dubb s1s...had a snowdog die off from a weird defect, rest are smiling.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

gonna start making a corn sst. and kashi teas as well...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

bout half the gg4 for my sog/scrog...not shown is the tote with my homies moms ashes , more shots tonight.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 8, 2017)

got my boy testinng the mendodawg x rare darkness. so far so good. he had seven,got 4 females. hes few weeks into flower,theyre killing it. hes got 2 that are his words, turning cherry...lol i was like huh? yo theyre red! he said. im like i dont think thats good. i was confused. when i got to look at em, i saw what he meant. the calyxes are marooning nicely on 2 of the 4. and they have a light grape funk. def mendodawg ohenos! cant wait to get uo some oics! i havent started flowering mine yet. in few weeks i will.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2017)

Sounds bomb man! I hope they turn out tits for you man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sounds bomb man! I hope they turn out tits for you man.


thanks, i appreciate that! so far so good.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 10, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> got my boy testinng the mendodawg x rare darkness. so far so good. he had seven,got 4 females. hes few weeks into flower,theyre killing it. hes got 2 that are his words, turning cherry...lol i was like huh? yo theyre red! he said. im like i dont think thats good. i was confused. when i got to look at em, i saw what he meant. the calyxes are marooning nicely on 2 of the 4. and they have a light grape funk. def mendodawg ohenos! cant wait to get uo some oics! i havent started flowering mine yet. in few weeks i will.


What else are you cooking in thé kitchen?? And do you got some pic to show us??


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 2, 2017)

pics of mendodawg x rare darkness testers on ig at greenghost420710underscore508


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> What else are you cooking in thé kitchen?? And do you got some pic to show us??


gonna get em uo tonight. missed this message...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2017)

so im a lil mad, my boy running my testers cut before i could get pics before harvest. he just called me and thanked me tho,saying this shit is better than the gg4 he ran with em. that shit just made me smile a mile wide. no hermies. mad strength. mad funk. i cant wait to try . these are the mendodawg x rare dankness. heres a few shots from the gram...https://www.instagram.com/p/BSOWGPWFN96/?taken-by=greenghost420710_508&hl=en


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2017)

few more shots...https://www.instagram.com/p/BSOWT7dFTLl/?taken-by=greenghost420710_508&hl=en

anyone know how to grab shit off ig?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2017)

gonna have around 20 packs to release of the mendodawg x rare darkness.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2017)

im happy as shit! i got 4 dif phenos. looks like 2 50/50s,one md leaner,one rd leaner. both of the latter mentioned have some purple crystals.ill get a full review in a day or two. with mad pics.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 28, 2017)

They are looking good time to go search for the pheno you will breed


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2017)

im gonna go thru 100 to further breed and use the rest to buy lights and dirt.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2017)

one of my goals was to get some purple trichomes. looks like we have one goal accomplished  not to see if theyll carry thru to the f2s and f3s


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 29, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> one of my goals was to get some purple trichomes. looks like we have one goal accomplished  not to see if theyll carry thru to the f2s and f3s


Take note and don't hesitate to pop a lot of seed for the parent with the goal you looking for


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 9, 2017)

some baked beans are up for grabs. go check out bigworms instagram for a chance to bid on em and to give to a good cause!! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVIPsIRghD-/?taken-by=bigworm_6969&hl=en


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXb6eQGnCoU/?hl=en&taken-by=greenghost420710_508

got back tester results from gg4 x rare darkness aka monkey shines. fire.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 7, 2017)

Got some RD in veg right now!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 7, 2017)

rare darkness is killer


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> rare darkness is killer


how does the Rare Darkness yield? im looking for a strong purp leaner as a stud in an upcoming all purp chuck


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2017)

some yeilded oretty nice imo, but i never grew any of em out for yeilds, i just wanted the most potent. every fem was so good that my guess was the male couldnt fail. so far 2 lines tested and seems to let the mom shine. no herms out of 3 10 packs. the monkey shines did give me high male count tho.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2017)

i wanted flavor and potency, yeilds and color werent what im after but theres def color in there.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 8, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i wanted flavor and potency, yeilds and color werent what im after but theres def color in there.


awesome! Rare Darkness may well be one of the studs in that chuck now, got room for 3 different males total


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 8, 2017)

i will def get a few more ten packs to run  that and gth1 and starkiller


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 3, 2017)

was just told my seeds out performed a few of everyones fav breeders that my friend grabed last year. thats a great feeling! archive, toodawg, crockett. should be sold out of the last beanz n a week or 2. i didnt get rich but i did enrich the local grow scene. feeling great actually!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

Send some my way bro


----------



## coppershot (Dec 3, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> was just told my seeds out performed a few of everyones fav breeders that my friend grabed last year. thats a great feeling! archive, toodawg, crockett. should be sold out of the last beanz n a week or 2. i didnt get rich but i did enrich the local grow scene. feeling great actually!


Was wondering where ya went. Been pretty quiet in here. 

Good on ya and wishing you continued success!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 4, 2017)

been on ig mostly. and fucking around with the locals mostly. im bout to get updates rolling back in here though. just a matter of time before accounts get deleted on there, need that documented work accessable!  gonna crack a few packs too search for males, karmas bear og[GLO on fam4these! , mendodarkness from myself, we ran around 30 females out of these between myself fam n friends and it was just all real medical weed not the bunk meds on the street lol just fire! then karma white snake, some danky dankster shit, get to these yeti beans finally, alots going down in the next 6 to 12 months. stay tunes


----------



## coppershot (Dec 4, 2017)

That' a good look with that gear. Keep making move mang!!


----------



## 18B (Dec 6, 2017)

So...your saying I should really get on those mendo darkness I have...or I'm missing out..gonna have my boy do a few runs of stuff for me...I'll pull them and pop them this round.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 7, 2017)

18B said:


> So...your saying I should really get on those mendo darkness I have...or I'm missing out..gonna have my boy do a few runs of stuff for me...I'll pull them and pop them this round.


get em in, you wont be disaooointed . after i seen results i went from selling em to stashing em! why im gonna sell the fire to buy average in most cases lol im working that line for sure! let me know when u get em going, i love seeing the the seeds blossom lol got another homie i forgot i gifted some to that im to meet tonight or tom, she said they werent the biggest in the greenhouse but by far the best.shes talking" u need to enter into competition" . i dont breed for yeild just quality, job done! lol time to chef more fire


----------



## 18B (Dec 20, 2017)

Ok...as you know...I cannot grow at my location any longer since being raided...with that being said...I had to let the grower have some say as to what was selected to grow...he's young and wants this n that...anyways...gave him your stuff to pick through first...he selected
1) GSC x ?
2) power pie F2
All 18 seeds 9 each popped in 24 hrs...all 18 above ground 3" tall and strong.
He selected FireCreek from Omeurta..all seeds think 10-11 popped within 36hrs...all but 1 above ground yet..only been now 2 days
I hit a branch of your cherry pie a few years ago before I lost her with my f1 Yeti male I used and stored pollen for back crossing....
Planted 10 of those...all I had, so we will see what comes of that..
How is the mendo darkness marked?...I'll pop them at my girls place...


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 24, 2017)

First time grabbng some baked beans gear any info or suggestions on what to expect


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 31, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> First time grabbng some baked beans gear any info or suggestions on what to expect


not my work fam


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 31, 2017)

18B said:


> Ok...as you know...I cannot grow at my location any longer since being raided...with that being said...I had to let the grower have some say as to what was selected to grow...he's young and wants this n that...anyways...gave him your stuff to pick through first...he selected
> 1) GSC x ?
> 2) power pie F2
> All 18 seeds 9 each popped in 24 hrs...all 18 above ground 3" tall and strong.
> ...


have no clue how theyre marked lol maybe mendodawg x rare darkness or md? i have bunch of those gsc mystery beans, should be some fire in there


----------



## 18B (Dec 31, 2017)

Those power pies are surging ahead of everything else that came up at the same time...it's stacking it's fourth set now...I had to move them as they over shadow the others...what is in store for these...they are vigorous.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 7, 2018)

18B said:


> Those power pies are surging ahead of everything else that came up at the same time...it's stacking it's fourth set now...I had to move them as they over shadow the others...what is in store for these...they are vigorous.


i havent grown or seen em grown yet. ur the 1st  , the stardawg x power pie were beasts, u get any of those?


----------



## 18B (Jan 31, 2018)

The GSC x ? are getting tall...the power pies are Christmas trees...the ones I topped are like stumps and blowing out....have to transplant again then sex...nothing of note for the other stuff yet..just growth...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2018)

compiling some pictures from grows. got some nice shit from the rare darkness line! be back with those...hope everyones been good!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Good to see you around brother.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2019)

got 20 mendodawg #1 f2s going, got 20 md #2 x flaming cookies going, cracked 20 pine rosin from alphakronik seventeen made it so far, then cracked 20 fc#1,20fc#6, 20 banana puff x mix dads i think lol, and some cbanana herms, also a cherry pie bagseed, bunch of cuts , thumps guava which i think im gonna reverse as well as ghost og and try making a few fems... haooy growing everyone!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2019)

once i run threw these for the best, im cracking 100 mendodawg x rare darkness


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2020)

rest easy subcool, i loved that ace of spades!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2020)

greenghost420 said:


> rest easy subcool, i loved that ace of spades!


Dude how you doing? You ain't been around these parts much.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude how you doing? You ain't been around these parts much.


iv been going thru some shit, caught russetts so hit reset. rebuilding atm. im about to crush it though. im excited! how have you been?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2020)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been going thru some shit, caught russetts so hit reset. rebuilding atm. im about to crush it though. im excited! how have you been?


Doing well. Like you life has caught up with me and i am not on here as much, but I can't complain!

Glad that you're still killing it and doing your thing. Russets fucking suck...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2020)

there easy to kill but hard to kill everylast one lol sulfur works great


----------



## 18B (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, I had to tear down, bomb everything, scrub everything due to fuckin mites on my last grow...heartless bastards they are.


----------

